# Final Fantasy Dissidia



## Nexas (May 9, 2007)

Hooray for the inclusion of FFIX characters, though Nomura's style doesn't do them justice in my opinion. Hopefully it will be better than Erghiez.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 9, 2007)

THANK GOODNESS!  FFIX is one of my favourite FF games, possibly my favourite. This excites me very much.


----------



## Red Viking (May 9, 2007)

A fighting game with Final Fantasy characters.

I have been waiting for this game for years.

Too bad it's on PsP.  I'm not buying one solely for that one game, no matter how awesome it may be.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

WHY FF9? For god fucking horribleness. ARG. Owell i'll still buy it.


----------



## dementia_ (May 9, 2007)

Red Viking said:


> A fighting game with Final Fantasy characters.
> 
> I have been waiting for this game for years.






OH AND DEAR GOD WHAT THE FUCK HAS NOMURA DONE TO GARLAND AND ZIDANE?

STICK TO FUCKING UP YOUR OWN CHRACTER DESIGNS PLZ.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 9, 2007)

hmmmm never heard of it(yet) it sounds cool though!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 9, 2007)

Omg AWESOME! Gotta get this!


----------



## Nexas (May 9, 2007)

dementia_ said:


> OH AND DEAR GOD WHAT THE FUCK HAS NOMURA DONE TO GARLAND AND ZIDANE?
> 
> STICK TO FUCKING UP YOUR OWN CHRACTER DESIGNS PLZ.



I know. Also does Kuja look exactly like Nomura's version of Setzer or what?


----------



## Clovis15 (May 9, 2007)

I was excited when I first started reading, but that all ended when I realized it was for the PSP.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

dementia_ said:


> OH AND DEAR GOD WHAT THE FUCK HAS NOMURA DONE TO GARLAND AND ZIDANE?
> 
> STICK TO FUCKING UP YOUR OWN CHRACTER DESIGNS PLZ.



Who cares? Zidane and Garland never looked good to begin with.


----------



## Nexas (May 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Who cares? Zidane and Garland never looked good to begin with.



Fans care. Nomura doesn't seem to work well with characters that he didn't create.

And we get it you don't like FF9.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 9, 2007)

i guess is SHOULD try this game out then... after all, i DO love the Final Fantasy franchise and Square-Enix is my fav game company, then i guess BVG(Buena Vista Games)♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Nexas (May 9, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> i guess is SHOULD try this game out then... after all, i DO love the Final Fantasy franchise and Square-Enix is my fav game company, then i guess BVG(Buena Vista Games)♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥



Buena Vista? The only good games they've made are the KH games, and they didn't even do those by themselves.


----------



## Batman (May 9, 2007)

This game will be as good as Eirgeihz (sp)


----------



## Nexas (May 9, 2007)

Batman said:


> This game will be as good as Eirgeihz (sp)



God I hope not.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 9, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Buena Vista? The only good games they've made are the KH games, and they didn't even do those by themselves.



well they DID help make my favorite video game franchise EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!! so i gotta give them some props... o.-


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Fans care. Nomura doesn't seem to work well with characters that he didn't create.
> 
> And we get it you don't like FF9.



You'd take this


over the much better new design?


----------



## Nexas (May 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> You'd take this
> 
> 
> over the much better new design?



No I would take this:


Amano>>>>>>>Nomura


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

^What the hell...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 10, 2007)

Nexas said:


> I know. Also does Kuja look exactly like Nomura's version of Setzer or what?



Similarities..in Nomura's art?

NO THAT'S NOT POSSIBLE.

It's been showing up more and more common since the release of the Bouncer. Hell, the last 4 games he has had involvement in have had characters with almost the exact same fucking styles. There is a guy in that DS game he is working on, and in FFXIII, who look like KH II Seifer.

No surprising his art is blending in with everything, hopefully it eventually poofs off and they get a decent fucking artist.

And like I said in the other topic, all of his characters have 1/5 traits;

- Faggotry male.
- Stock woman.
- Zippers.
- Spiked hair.
- Wears black.

And what does the art show about all the males shown so far, Cecil, Zidane, and Kuja?

They all look like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Beyond the pretty annoying art, it's concept sounds interesting. I was hoping Fire Emblem would have crossovers before Final Fantasy, but eh.


----------



## Astronaut (May 10, 2007)

I see Zidane, and it gives me false hope. 



Goofy Time said:


> And what does the art show about all the males shown so far, Cecil, Zidane, and Kuja?
> 
> They all look like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Don't be hatin.


----------



## dementia_ (May 10, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> And what does the art show about all the males shown so far, Cecil, Zidane, and Kuja?



That's Garland from FF1, not FF4's Cecil.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 10, 2007)

Wow....

Looked like Cecil but with Nomura blarg :X


----------



## geG (May 10, 2007)

There's so much fucking potential here. There's obviously gonna be more than just those two games. I want Gilgamesh! 

And I like Nomura's designs here. I don't get what's wrong with them.


----------



## Vasp (May 10, 2007)

To Geg: Which version of Gilgamesh? So many renditions, including characters or summons or whatever.

And I have to agree with a lot of people, this game has a lot of potential. I like Nomura's designs too. They're pretty solid as far as I'm concerned. Homophobic people need to get over it. Plus, having Zidane in the game = insta-win for me


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 10, 2007)

Vasp said:


> I like Nomura's designs too. They're pretty solid as far as I'm concerned. Homophobic people need to get over it. Plus, having Zidane in the game = insta-win for me



I have nothing against homosexuality, it's just his designs are literally starting to be the same thing in every game he does.

It's just more apparent that the more games he has involvement in, the more new characters look like his older designs, and that is a really bad thing.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I have nothing against homosexuality, it's just his designs are literally starting to be the same thing in every game he does.
> 
> It's just more apparent that the more games he has involvement in, the more new characters look like his older designs, and that is a really bad thing.



It's just his style. Like how toriyama has his own style that makes everything he draws look like dbz.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> It's just his style. Like how toriyama has his own style that makes everything he draws look like dbz.



You see, it's not really that. Sure, some of Toriyama's characters look similar, but he also creates stuff that can be totally opposite of that. Not to mention, a lot of Ayami Kojima's stuff has similar styles too. The difference is within both of those, there is variety within those designs even if some character designs are similar. Nomura is pulling back on that variety in his designs and just making characters that are becoming more of the same.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You see, it's not really that. Sure, some of Toriyama's characters look similar, but he also creates stuff that can be totally opposite of that. Not to mention, a lot of Ayami Kojima's stuff has similar styles too. The difference is within both of those, there is variety within those designs even if some character designs are similar. Nomura is pulling back on that variety in his designs and just making characters that are becoming more of the same.



But toriyama too has many important characters that look the same. Chrono looks like gohan and many chars from dragon quest 8 are allmost clones of dbz chars like the colloseum guy who loked like mr satan or the brother of the templar that looked like vegeta....i think you're nitpicking Amano a bit too much here.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> BUt toriyama too has many important characters that look the same. Chrono looks like gohan and many chars from dragon quest 8 are allmost clones of dbz chars like the colloseum guy who loked like mr satan or the brother of the templar that looked like vegeta....i think you're nitpicking Amano a bit too much here.



Well, I don't know all of his work dude. I know that guy did CT, Dragon Quest, Blue Dragon, and DBZ. I have never completed any of those. Obviously as you shown me mister who has completed those, his art falls in league with Nomura in the sense of copypasta. And Kojima's Julius Belmont/Hammer art as well.

And this has nothing to do with Amano and his art. All I've said was they should get a better artist, I wasn't and never once stated Amano>>Nomura. Because every freekin time I see his art, I question if I didn't know it was a new character, would it be one of his older ones.

Do I have to give examples of this? ._.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Well, I don't know all of his work dude. I know that guy did CT, Dragon Quest, Blue Dragon, and DBZ. I have never completed any of those. Obviously as you shown me mister who has completed those, his art falls in league with Nomura in the sense of copypasta. And Kojima's Julius Belmont/Hammer art as well.
> 
> And this has nothing to do with Amano and his art. All I've said was they should get a better artist, I wasn't and never once stated Amano>>Nomura. Because every freekin time I see his art, I question if I didn't know it was a new character, would it be one of his older ones.
> 
> Do I have to give examples of this? ._.



What i'm saying is what you complain about is a common thing that was always there and it's not copy paste but it's just ones drawing style.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 10, 2007)

Fuck ya, Zidane from FFIX, about time he makes a cameo in some game.  PSP is finally getting Final Fantasy games and not just remakes.  I will most likely purchase this game and hopefully there is online support.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> What i'm saying is what you complain about is a common thing that was always there and it's not copy paste but it's just ones drawing style.



It probably was there, but with his art sadly showing up more and more, it is easier to notice and see.

I mean, it wasn't bad when we had Selphie from FF8. But when DoC, and FF Agito XIII have 'new' characters are basically the same exact structure minus the altered attire and personality in the fray, that's when I get blarg'd out.

And it's been on that noticeable stream since his announcement of doing Versus. Every single game since then has been shown to have his art ALWAYS has one character that is basically the same structure as his one of his older designs. For example, nearly every character in that DS game he is working on, It's a Wonderful whatever-the-fux, looks like an altered actual character from KH II.

That could be his style, but regardless, I think that it's blarg. They should have had the guy who did FFXII do the art for this, in all honesty. At least that would be a plus over a minus in my mind.


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2007)

I don't really notice the smiliarites, i just think the character's look cool for a RPG> The spiky hair, zipper up cloths, teenager look, suits RPG's IMO.


----------



## geG (May 10, 2007)

Personally I don't see what's so strange-looking about Nomura's Zidane. The only thing different from his original design is the eyes.


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2007)

To me the characters look more animish, and i see no problem there.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 10, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You see, it's not really that. Sure, some of Toriyama's characters look similar, but he also creates stuff that can be totally opposite of that. Not to mention, a lot of Ayami Kojima's stuff has similar styles too. The difference is within both of those, there is variety within those designs even if some character designs are similar. Nomura is pulling back on that variety in his designs and just making characters that are becoming more of the same.



i don't get you.......

as much as i like toriyama, his case is much worse than with nomura....

even the clothing in toriyama is the same in much of his characters designs....

you can't hate on the guy for having a style which is much of what it is...

due that he works on so many games for S-E then obviously you're going to see it more..


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> i don't get you.......
> 
> as much as i like toriyama, his case is much worse than with nomura....
> 
> ...



Yes...apparently he hasn't inquired to a proper level about toriyama...or anime drawings at all. He only know so much so in his limited experience only nomura has what is called a drawing style but in his mind drawing style is something more of a way to....be cheap and unimaginatie i suppose.

With a bit more education about drawing of anime and animelike character his opinion abotu thit subject i'm sure would change.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yes...apparently he hasn't inquired to a proper level about toriyama...or anime drawings at all. He only know so much so in his limited experience only nomura has what is called a drawing style but in his mind drawing style is something more of a way to....be cheap and unimaginatie i suppose.
> 
> With a bit more education about drawing of anime and animelike character his opinion abotu thit subject i'm sure would change.



Ouch. Burn?

You see, I have been through more things with Nomura's art than Toriyama's, and thats why I said stuff that was obviously proven wrong by you about Toriyama.

Drawing style is the visual flair of the design for me. Nomura has that flair in all of his designs, and that's not what I'm referring to, but I am referring to the simple structure of many of his characters, all having identical traits not for the case of his style, which is in their elegance and finesse through the emotions and characteristics he gives them, but the fact he designs a lot of the characters in the same way, like he doesn't draw anything truly new from his own concept box. I don't mean by 'fancy pose' and 'evil grin' kind of designs either. Think of it like....someone tracing over an older drawing and just recoloring it, and that's how I feel quite a bit about Nomura's designs.

It's...difficult for me to word really in depth, hence why I seem to keep lobbing left and right here. It doesn't change the fact I would prefer his art to gtfo of this game, and it doesn't change the fact that it is the sole negative I have against this game either.


----------



## Judgemento (May 10, 2007)

> If you examine the page, you're sure to spy the presence of Final Fantasy IX's rat-tailed thief, Zidane, duking it out with his crystal-hating nemesis, Kuja. It remains to be seen whether Square Enix will include characters from across the series in a Power Stone-esque battle royale, but the possibility is sure to be an exciting one for intense Final Fans. Can Squall mope the floor with Cloud? Will Quina Quen clobber Kefka? Could Tidus and Vaan even manage to injure each other? Final Fantasy Dissidia may just hold the answers. For now, we'd best wait until Square Enix provides some of their own.



That got my attention...but then I saw this...



> Sony PSP title



hmm...dam...


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jun 19, 2007)

*Final Fantasy: Dissidia - Japanese Trailer*

Hey,
a new trailer has been released for the upcoming Playstation Portable
game Final Fantasy: Dissidia!


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 19, 2007)

this looks soo sick!!


----------



## Tash (Jun 19, 2007)

is this actually a street fighter style final fantasy


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jun 19, 2007)

Final Fantasy: Dissidia is an action fighting game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks sick as hell, but come on i want this on PS2 aswell, it's a fucking fighting game...


----------



## ZE (Jun 19, 2007)

It looks good, except two things, no squall on the trailer and it’s for the psp, for me this game will never exist unless they make a ps2 version.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 19, 2007)

i know i really want it for the PS2!!!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 19, 2007)

I need to get a new PSP, this game doesn't deserve to be played on a PSP with a dead pixel...


----------



## ragnarok989 (Jun 19, 2007)

No don't make it for PS2. PSP needs killer apps. And this game looks awesome I can't wait


----------



## Piekage (Jun 19, 2007)

A lack of Squall (or any FF8 chars.) saddens me, since I'd like to see how he'd be portrayed in an Advent Children-like setting. But the trailer does a good job making Warrior of Light look supremely badass. I'm also glad Zidane and Kuja are getting some love as well, given FFIX's rep. From the look of things Sephiroth will be playing a major role as well. Things are looking pretty interesting so far.

... I wanna play Final Fantasy 1 now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 19, 2007)

Hell yes, exactly what I was waiting for. I'm glad this was released. I love it already


----------



## Hylian (Jun 19, 2007)

the trailer looked pretty good, but it killed it for me when it said it was for psp..

i JUST sold my psp, and now they come out with this trailer? come on squareenix, release it for ps2! (it makes more sense for them anyway, since they'd make alot more money on it if they do)


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, still buying it for the PSP and love the PSP but a fighter should be on a console so i can kill people


----------



## Xell (Jun 20, 2007)

Sephiroth in yet ANOTHER game.. Joooyy..

Still.. Zidane and Kuja are pretty cool. I'm glad we see them again, as FF9 was my favourite FF Game.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 20, 2007)

Kuja and Zidane made this a bought game for me


----------



## Vasp (Jun 20, 2007)

I want v_v


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 20, 2007)

This game looks awesome! i can't wait for new characters


----------



## Batman (Jun 21, 2007)

If PSP had ANY other good games that weren't FF related than I might get one, but it doesn't.


----------



## Rashman (Jun 21, 2007)

this game looks so awesome...and its for the PSP!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2007)

Batman said:


> If PSP had ANY other good games that weren't FF related than I might get one, but it doesn't.



Ah yeah it does, try looking


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 21, 2007)

No game on the PSP will ever shine and become a masterpiece. lol

I just hope this game doesn't end up like the FF7 Brawler.

EDIT:
Looks like we'll finally see who's stronger, Sephiroth vs. Kuja.


----------



## Nexas (Jun 21, 2007)

They had me until Sephiroth walked out of the volcano. LAME  

But, besides that I'm willing to buy a PSP for this game.
*hell freezes over*
Also is the VO for Zidane who I think it is?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 22, 2007)

This trailer looks so good! Gotta get it!!!


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jun 22, 2007)

The trailers awesome, I think the PSP needs some good games.


----------



## Akira (Jun 22, 2007)

As good as the trailer was i can't see this being released in the UK so I'm not getting my hopes up too high. Mind you, if it is i will buy it on release day.


----------



## Gator (Jun 22, 2007)

Where the hell is Squall  

Other then that, looks pretty cool. And since i own a PSP..why the fuck not


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 22, 2007)

I Can't Wait!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

The speech part during the battles sounded sooo cool.....i'm afraid that the dub will kill it so i may be importing this one...and since it's a fighter the language barrier won't kill me that much.


----------



## Banshi (Jun 27, 2007)

Game looks awesome so far, i hope they have atleast about 5 of the main characters from ff7 and up

Character prediction list:

FF7:
Cloud
Tifa
Barret
Vincent
Sephiroth (confirmed)

FF8:
Squall
Seifer
Zell
Quistis
Kiros
Edea

FF9:
Zidane (confirmed)
Kuja (confirmed)
Amarant
Freiya
Vivi

FF10:
Tidus
Auron
Wakka
Yuna
Kimari
Rikku

FFX-2
Yuna
Rikku
Paine

not sure about anything after this, but they'll most likely surprise us


----------



## i bite (Jun 27, 2007)

Man i hope ffIV's Cecil(Dark knight or Paladin) makes it to the roster. Palom and Porom would be nice too. 

And ffVI, one of my favourites, should have some characters too, specially Kefka. ^^


----------



## Vanillin (Jul 8, 2007)

*Final Fantasy Dissidia?*

I haven't exactly been keeping up with games, but I just saw a preview for this and have no idea what is going on.  

Why Zidane, Kuja, Sephiroth, and others all in the same game?  Much less the PSP..  

I'm confused.  Can someone give me a little bit of info on what this game is?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2007)

Look at the thread about the game (use the search engine) that already exists in the forum and you'll find out all know as of yet about the game.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks great imo


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, they put all of those said characters inside there? this is going to be awesome!


----------



## Nexas (Sep 21, 2007)

Bump for great justice 

It seems that Squall has been added into the game.


Looks like I found my punching bag for this game


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 21, 2007)

This game looks awesome. Like a much better Ehrgeiz like everyone said before, but all characters are Final Fantasy. Well anyways it looks like alot of fun, but there is no FF8, 10,12, and espicially Tactics, I would love to be Ramza .


----------



## Piekage (Sep 21, 2007)

^Squall's been confirmed, so that's one FF8 character.

Expected news, but good none the less IMO. Now all I want is Kefka, Celes, Terra, Ramza, Delita, Auron and a moggle, preferably Mog.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 21, 2007)

Piekage said:


> ^Squall's been confirmed, so that's one FF8 character.
> 
> Expected news, but good none the less IMO. Now all I want is Kefka, Celes, Terra, Ramza, Delita, Auron and a moggle, preferably Mog.


Oh thats cool they put Squall in. 

I like all your choices, but just to add to your list. 

Agrias, Bartz, Yuffie, Vaan, Gilgamesh


----------



## Piekage (Sep 21, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Oh thats cool they put Squall in.
> 
> I like all your choices, but just to add to your list.
> 
> Agrias, Bartz, Yuffie, Vaan, Gilgamesh



Those would be swell.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 21, 2007)

Also maybe Cid. And maybe he will have around 15 alternate costumes?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Also maybe Cid. And maybe he will have around 15 alternate costumes?



T.G. Cid would be a broken character right from the get go.


----------



## Even (Sep 22, 2007)

Seymour from FFX would be awesome as well


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> T.G. Cid would be a broken character right from the get go.


 that would be my fav broken character though.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 22, 2007)

*Final Fantasy Dissidia Impresses IGN*

I usually don't read IGN but  caught my attention, looks like Dissidia is shaping up to be another great title.



> December 22, 2007 - The phrase "they've done it again" seems to apply perfectly to this situation. I go the Jump Festa event today at the Makuhari Messe convention hall just outside of Tokyo, I line up to play a PSP game that everyone pretty much assumed would suck from the start, and I'm totally blown away.
> 
> Last time this happened, I got to share with everyone the sheer awesomeness of Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core. This time, the game at hand is Final Fantasy Dissidia. It goes against what everyone was expecting, but the Final Fantasy fighting game is way up on my most wanted list after I sampled it for 20 minutes today.
> 
> ...



The fact that it looks better than Crisis Core is actually pretty interesting, considering that title has visuals on par with (if not higher than) FFXII's.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks pretty cool, i wanna play


----------



## Xell (Dec 22, 2007)

Will this restore my faith to the Final Fantasy series? I certainly hope so.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, seems really cool to tell the truth I never knew what to think about dissidia but I'm eager to try it now


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 23, 2007)

Considering how well Crisis Core turned out, I'm a believer again SE.  I hope this effort is a billion times better than Ehrgeiz. xD


----------



## Even (Dec 23, 2007)

oooh. ME WANT!!!!! I'm definitely getting this game when it comes out here in Japan


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 30, 2007)

*More Final Fantasy Dissidia Scans*

 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Piekage (Dec 31, 2007)

Some links I found on GameFAQs.

Pic 1

Pic 2

Pic 3

The characters are looking mighty nice. Although, what's with the sash on Squall? Frioniel kinda makes me want to play FF2.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 31, 2007)

Instead of making a thread dedicated to a few one microscopic and pointless screenshot, why not make an Official Final Fantasy Dissidia thread for all future information as well.  I don't see one in Goku's thread.

Didn't Squall always have belt(s)?  If not, honestly, is anyone surprised that he now has like three belts (none of which seem to have any use beyond fashion).

OH GOD IM CONTRIBUTING TO A FF RELATED DISCUSSION


----------



## Piekage (Dec 31, 2007)

> Instead of making a thread dedicated to a few one microscopic and pointless screenshot, why not make an Official Final Fantasy Dissidia thread for all future information as well. I don't see one in Goku's thread.


That sounds like a wise idea.


> Didn't Squall always have belt(s)? If not, honestly, is anyone surprised that he now has like three belts (none of which seem to have any use beyond fashion).


He always had the belt, but never that sash on his right. 


> OH GOD IM CONTRIBUTING TO A FF RELATED DISCUSSION


Just as planed.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh, I see what your talking about.  Well, what's the fun in not changing his look at all.  Hardly even noticeable to most though.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2007)

Game is looking pretty cool.


----------



## Xell (Dec 31, 2007)

*Final Fantasy Dissidia Discussion Thread*

Random threads about this keep being made, but there's no proper thread for the game. Discuss it.

New Scans

Pic 1

Pic 2

Pic 3

Looking good. Can't wait to play as Zidane.


----------



## Xell (Dec 31, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Instead of making a thread dedicated to a few one microscopic and pointless screenshot, why not make an Official Final Fantasy Dissidia thread for all future information as well.  I don't see one in Goku's thread.



another

Done now.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 31, 2007)

hahahahhahahah Xell

you fucking slacker


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 31, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Didn't Squall always have belt(s)?  If not, honestly, is anyone surprised that he now has like three belts (none of which seem to have any use beyond fashion).



Nomura is doing the art, so characters have at least 10 belts and even in places that don't logically have belts, like hats.

It's shocking to say this; his art, at least seen in the scans, doesn't look like total shit, which has me in awe.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 31, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Nomura is doing the art, so characters have at least 10 belts and even in places that don't logically have belts, like hats.
> 
> It's shocking to say this; his art, at least seen in the scans, doesn't look like total shit, which has me in awe.


(;3=


Xell said:


> another
> 
> Done now.


Thank you.

Sincerely,
Stumpy

Thread lock/merge pls.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 31, 2007)

I was gonna start it...

I too look forward to playing as Zidane. 9 doesn't get enough love. They seem to be following the Main Character/Main Villain route (except Kuja), but who'll represent 6? Hopefully Terra or Celes, the cast need more females.


----------



## Xell (Dec 31, 2007)

Piekage said:


> I was gonna start it...
> 
> I too look forward to playing as Zidane. 9 doesn't get enough love. They seem to be following the Main Character/Main Villain route (except Kuja), but who'll represent 6? Hopefully Terra or Celes, the cast need more females.



Probably Terra. The real question is whether Amano will let Nomura fuck up his favourite design with beltnzippas.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 31, 2007)

Topic now added to The Gaming Department Encyclopedia


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 31, 2007)

Who are the other 2 in the second pic besides Squall and Ultimecia? And which game are they come?


----------



## Piekage (Dec 31, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, they're the main character and villain from Final Fantasy 2.


> Probably Terra. The real question is whether Amano will let Nomura fuck up his favourite design with beltnzippas.


I.. hadn't considered that. I'm suddenly fearful.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 31, 2007)

I see.

So is it confirmed there'll only be 20 playable characters for the game? The protagonist and antagonist of each of the 10?


----------



## HEATAQUA (Dec 31, 2007)

The game looks awesome,I can't wait for more characters


----------



## wangchuck (Dec 31, 2007)

hey this is a repost guys go [a.f.k.]Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei-11
for the original thread


----------



## Piekage (Dec 31, 2007)

Knuckle said:


> I see.
> 
> So is it confirmed there'll only be 20 playable characters for the game? The protagonist and antagonist of each of the 10?



From what I've read on Gamefaqs forums, there are 25.


----------



## Banshi (Dec 31, 2007)

are fioniel and, emporer from one of the earlier FF's? i hope they dont put any filler character's in

im ready to see some more people from ff7 and up


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 31, 2007)

Once Cecil shows up, it's all over for everyone else. =D


----------



## Piekage (Dec 31, 2007)

Banshi said:


> are fioniel and, emporer from one of the earlier FF's? i hope they dont put any filler character's in
> 
> im ready to see some more people from ff7 and up



Yep. They're from FF2.

Odd are good Cloud's in it, to rival Sephiroth. Squall, Ultimecia, Zidane, Kuja and Tidus are confirmed too.



> Once Cecil shows up, it's all over for everyone else. =D



Terra >>> Cecil. It's canon


----------



## cloud23 (Dec 31, 2007)

this game is gonna be fucking awesome
Cecil,Cloud will be in there and maybe Seifer?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 1, 2008)

You've gotta give Nomura some credit with the designs. He still manages to incorporate Amano's version of the characters into his design. but yes, he has a definate fetish for belts 'n zippers, not that it's a bad thing all of the time.

I was so excited when I saw the scans of Squall. 

And I can't wait to see Cloud in Amano form! I hope that, besides the heroes and villains, there will be some characters from the respective parties. Wouldn't it be cool if every single character from the party including the mains was in it? What would be totally epic is having Zack in it. He was in Ergheiz but he didn't get the credit he deserves...  Tifa needs to be in there too. You can't have an FF fighting game with FFVII characters without Cloud, Seph, and Tifa. D< Cloud and Tifa are the ones most tied to Sephiroth. Aeris doesn't count because she's a mage, and she obviously wouldn't fare well in a fighting game. Duh.


----------



## Even (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm getting this game on the release date  A definate must buy


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 1, 2008)

New Amano Artwork reveals 9 Villains:


FFI - Garland
FFII - Palamecia
FFIII - Cloud of Darkness
FFV - Exdeath
FFVI - Kefka
FFVII - Sephiroth
FFVIII - Ultimecia
FFIX - Kuja
FFX - Jecht (Hm, I would've gone for Seymour instead)
------------------------------------------------------------

A couple new screens:
OH MY GOD
OH MY GOD
OH MY GOD

------------------------------------------------------------

Plot Theory: Story wise, if the translation is accurate, 12 worlds exist, and the 13th world is about to be created. Chaos (god of Dark and FFI villain) and Cosmos (God of Light for Dissidia) summon villains and heroes, respectively, from the 12 FF's. The thirteenth world is FFXIII/Versus maybe? Hm...


----------



## Piekage (Jan 1, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> And I can't wait to see Cloud in Amano form! I hope that, besides the heroes and villains, there will be some characters from the respective parties. Wouldn't it be cool if every single character from the party including the mains was in it? What would be totally epic is having Zack in it. He was in Ergheiz but he didn't get the credit he deserves...  Tifa needs to be in there too. You can't have an FF fighting game with FFVII characters without Cloud, Seph, and Tifa. D< Cloud and Tifa are the ones most tied to Sephiroth. Aeris doesn't count because she's a mage, and she obviously wouldn't fare well in a fighting game. Duh.



Ultimecia and Kuja are Mages and they made the cut. More Mages is a good thing IMO, since a majority of the cast are Fighter-ish characters. I doubt Aeris is in it though, since she's more of a healer. As long as Zack's not a head swap of Cloud, I'm all for him appearing.


> New Amano Artwork reveals 9 Villains:
> 
> 
> FFI - Garland
> ...



Jecht? He's not really evil, I don't understand that choice at all. Seymour, Yu Yevon or even that guy from X-2 would have been a better choice. I imagine the 13th World is from FF13/Versus, in which case I hope Lightning is unlockable.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 1, 2008)

Wait, what version of Jecht is in it? Regular Human form or Sin form?


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 1, 2008)

I actually found numerous articles that said that Jecht was the villain for Final Fantasy X, but no actual pictures, interviews, or evidence of it. The only other place I can think of is during the no-cameras/videos-preview they held a while back that held reports of Tidus/Squall fighting with Sephiroth Advent Children style in an in-game cinematic.

I would've preferred Seymour (seems more logical due to his transformations and human sized-nature), but if it really is Jecht it could go either way. I guess it could technically be his human form, his final aeon form, or his sin form. I'd prefer either of the latters (since those were the only actually forms when he posed a threat) since the former would be a bit akward. 

Lol @ the FF villains using Sin-Jecht as their flagship to equal the hero's airship (Ragnarok, etc).


----------



## HyuugaX (Jan 1, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> New Amano Artwork reveals 9 Villains:
> 
> 
> FFI - Garland
> ...



Damn that sounds so awesome!! still needs Golbez from FFIV tho


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 1, 2008)

After reading a couple pages, I guess I can vaguely see Jecht in the last of Amano's Artwork's:

He's holding his sword (in mid-air?) with both hands, with the sword being the black rectangle in the bottom-left of the screen. You can scarcely make out his bandana and metal arm as well as his hair.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 2, 2008)

So is this a fighting game?


----------



## Xell (Jan 3, 2008)

forkandspoon said:


> So is this a fighting game?



I'm not quite sure yet..

Probably an ARPG.


----------



## itoikenza (Feb 5, 2008)

Its a real time fighting game with no turn-based attacks!!! It better have Yuffie!!! *Bloodfest*!!!


----------



## Masurao (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes! This game looks awesome...can't wait for it to come out. Zidane and kuja will be fun as hell to use.


----------



## cloud23 (Feb 5, 2008)

this game will be amazing but where's Cloud? I'm suprised Sephiroth is the only confirmed Character from FF7.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 5, 2008)

Well if it's true that it's a fighting game, I've been waiting a long time for one of these, and this will be great, the visuals are awesome, and even so if it by anyways crosses the Final Fantasy universe and packs it into one game it's bound to be awesome. When is it meant to be released?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 11, 2008)

June's issue of Famitsu :3


----------



## Piekage (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pic. So Jecht is FFX's villian? Doesn't seem right IMO.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 11, 2008)

Ughhh, Tidus' clothes are yuck.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2008)

so is main character vs main villain?no Shadow or Edge

well it to bad is for the PSP.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 11, 2008)

at Nomura ruining his last few decent designs EVER.


----------



## Even (Jun 11, 2008)

looks awesome


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2008)

Vasp said:


> To Geg: Which version of Gilgamesh? So many renditions, including characters or summons or whatever.


i loved gilgamesh FF12 version he was made of win and his voice was perfect.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 11, 2008)

Well there goes what was left of my respect for FF10...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2008)

Is this like a Final Fantasy fighting game with a weird cross-dressing theme?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is this like a Final Fantasy fighting game with a weird cross-dressing theme?



Basicly it's like Kingdom Hearts, but with 25 FF characters and all the designs redone by Amano (IE SM freak).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2008)

In other words, it's a must-buy.


----------



## Akira (Jun 11, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Basicly it's like Kingdom Hearts, but with 25 FF characters and all the designs redone by Amano (IE SM freak).



Didn't Nomura redesign Zidane and Kuja?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 11, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Didnt Nomura redesigned Zidane and Kuja?



Yep, for 'better' or worse, he is the main artist for the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope Umaro makes it in. And Ultros.

Sadly, I know they won't.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 11, 2008)

Jecht doesn't look that bad though, compared to Tidus, just his face looks too childish for him.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, but I still don't like any of the characters Nomura redesigned. Square most definitely needs a new artist.


----------



## Akira (Jun 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope Umaro makes it in. And Ultros.
> 
> Sadly, I know they won't.



I'd rather have Kefka that Ultros or Umaro, even though he probably won't make it in either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2008)

Kefka, eh? Word on gamefaqs is it's supposed to have main character and main boss, so I'd assume Kefka is in there.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 11, 2008)

If that's true then for 8 which would be the main villain...Seifer or Ultimecia? Ultimecia is the main bad person but Seifer would make a more interesting battle char since ultimecia used spells to fight mainly.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 11, 2008)

> If that's true then for 8 which would be the main villain...Seifer or Ultimecia? Ultimecia is the main bad person but Seifer would make a more interesting battle char since ultimecia used spells to fight mainly.



I'll be pissed if there's no seifer. Romantic dream > compressed space-time.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 11, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I'll be pissed if there's no seifer. Romantic dream > compressed space-time.



I'd love to see greiver actually...but if not then Seifer is a safer bet (pun intended )


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2008)

Hm, hard to say. I'm going to guess it'll be something retarded, like that witch.


----------



## Akira (Jun 12, 2008)

I think Ultimeica has been confirmed guys:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2008)

Coooool! 

I mean, gay. 

Well, there's always secret characters.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 12, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I think Ultimeica has been confirmed guys:



Ultimeica sexiness and the ultimate limit break!


----------



## Mojim (Jun 12, 2008)

^ I'm with you Prince Leon...lol! I like how Firion turned out in Dissidia.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah he looks pretty decent. I was wondering how the older characters would turn out.

Has there been any word on Terra, Locke, and Celes? I don't recall hearing if they were announced or not.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 12, 2008)

^ Nope, no news about them..yet, not even Kefka! But from the previous pages that I read, Tidus and Jecht seem to be in Dissidia! woot!! Two Blitzball superstar!

EDIT= Ooops I didn't see Kefka..lolz. He's in!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm thinking Celes will be the FFVI character. She has a lot of play time on that damned game.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 12, 2008)

Why the fuck isn't Cecil or Kain in this


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 12, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Why the fuck isn't Cecil or Kain in this



They are too badass to lose their time fighting those losers from the other FF


----------



## Piekage (Jun 13, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Why the fuck isn't Cecil or Kain in this



We don't know if they're in it or not. Odd are good for Cecil though, since he's the main character and all. They might be saving the best for last.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2008)

If cecil is in i'd like for him to have both his dark knight and paladin forms...different movesets and all...but yeah kain has like no hope of being in...damn...dragoons always get the shaft for some reason .


----------



## Jotun (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm kinda 50/50 on buying this atm. If they had Cecil I would be sold. They would most likely make us use his Paladin form though 

I mean we have FF main chars 1-2-8-9 so far confirmed with their main baddies. I would be surprised if there were more hidden.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2008)

You're forgetting 7 and 10 .


And i was sold the second i heard about this game...i can't fathom how you wouldn't be 100% sold on it.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 13, 2008)

Why the hell does KUJA have a sixpack?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> Yeah he looks pretty decent. I was wondering how the older characters would turn out.
> 
> Has there been any word on Terra, Locke, and Celes? I don't recall hearing if they were announced or not.


i rather have Shadow than locke or celes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2008)

I would like to see Dark Knight Cecil myself. 

Now, the real question here is, will Butz be in this game?


----------



## Even (Jun 13, 2008)

I kinda wonder if Zack's gonna be in the game... That would be awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2008)

Or Ramza, right?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jun 13, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Or Ramza, right?



Quoted for truth!

Definately. Ramza and Delita should be in the game. That would be make it be a total must buy 500%!!! *Reps for mentioning RAmza*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2008)

You know what would also make the game awesome? A red chocobo.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jun 13, 2008)

I wanna see Seifer and Laguna, oh.. and Zell too, he can fit in this game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2008)

It better have... GILGAMESH.

And Cid. At least one version of Cid.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2008)

Not sure if this was posted or not...all the villains revealed.: 


(no delita...meh...we do get kefka though)


----------



## Jotun (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, it's pretty much a no brainer why Ramza isn't in it.

So there really could be all the main chars 1-10 in this game? 

Nice


----------



## Raiyu (Jun 14, 2008)

I just found out about this game but..is this game going to be like Crisis Core or is it turn-based like other Final Fantasy games..?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 15, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> I just found out about this game but..is this game going to be like Crisis Core or is it turn-based like other Final Fantasy games..?



Is a fighting game, like Tekken or Mortal Kombat, its hard to explain how the game works, so watch this video:

[here]


----------



## Raiyu (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh wow. Thanks for the video. I will definitely get this game.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jun 16, 2008)

This game looks awesome, but I think we all know Cloud for FF7 is a no brainer.

But i do wonder who they are going to pick for 6?

Terra
Locke
Celes

Those were the three main characters in my opinion.  I think they should pick Celes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2008)

I think they should pick Terra. And here's why: sexy naked pink transformation.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jun 16, 2008)

Celes was hotter, unless your into Espers mugbloods ;O  I wouldnt mind if any of three were added, I used them all in my team.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2008)

Hotter or not, I agree she is hotter, she doesn't get naked. Terra gets naked.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Terra's naked in a furry sense though....but alas she was the thing closest to a main char VI had...so she's prolly in.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 16, 2008)

You really think they would choose Celes or Terra over a male main char?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes since all other main chars in dissidia are male.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2008)

She better at least get a nude cameo.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 18, 2008)

Thats what cut scenes and unlockables are for


----------



## Piekage (Jun 27, 2008)

Found out about this lurking about Gamefaqs. A new(ish) trailer. Not sure if anyone here has seen it yet.

link.


----------



## Even (Jun 27, 2008)

awesome, trailer is awesome  I'm definitely getting this one


----------



## Vasp (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not even gonna deny it, as a fanboy, this is my wettest dream ever +_+


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 27, 2008)

Where is ma Cloud. Or I could settle with Tifa...


----------



## Piekage (Jun 27, 2008)

Probably just haven't revealed him yet, and Tifa's seems unlikely. They seem to be going with the Main Character/Main Antagonist route (except for Kuja I guess) so I'd be suprised if Cloud wasn't in.


----------



## itoikenza (Jun 27, 2008)

*this rocks!!!*



Piekage said:


> Found out about this lurking about Gamefaqs. A new(ish) trailer. Not sure if anyone here has seen it yet.
> 
> Hearts Burst Into Fire



Can't wait for the iso/cso!!! I might buy the umd because my cfw(390m33-3) is glitchy when it comes to fighters!!!


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jun 27, 2008)

Someone probably already posted it here, but if not:



HOLY SHIT! Squall VS. Sephiroth!#!@#@! the game looks so epic! I want a PSP now 

BTW.. is it just me or Squall's voice sounds like Itachi's voice from Naruto? I won't be surprised if it's the same guy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know if I should buy a PSP or not. I'll reserve that for when someone sends me their XBOX 360.

With that, when you sending me your PSP?


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2008)

I already got a PSP 

Hopefully it gets released in Europe, too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

So, shall I PM you my mailing address?


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, shall I PM you my mailing address?


No, you send me money first


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

Shipping money? Sure, I'll cover it.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jun 27, 2008)

the 2nd trailer is great!!!!! im just happy that they confirmed Tidus and Jecht. im a FF10 fan. i hope that they have *Auron* as an unlockable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 27, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> BTW.. is it just me or Squall's voice sounds like Itachi's voice from Naruto? I won't be surprised if it's the same guy



Its possible, kinda sounds like it, well Sasori voice is the sames as Cloud so Naruto and Final Fantasy are already related, lol


----------



## Piekage (Jun 27, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Someone probably already posted it here, but if not:
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT! Squall VS. Sephiroth!#!@#@! the game looks so epic! I want a PSP now


That one looks much better then the one I posted. Good find. Squall vs. Sephiroth was awesome, the highlight of the trailer IMO. Nice to see Squall can hold his own too. It's times like this, I'm glad I got a PSP. 

Garland's chain sword is the shit. 



> BTW.. is it just me or Squall's voice sounds like Itachi's voice from Naruto? I won't be surprised if it's the same guy



Kinda does. Might be the same guy.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 27, 2008)

Squall has the same voice he had in kingdom hearts...omg...fangasm.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

I wonder what the Warrior of Light will sound like...


----------



## Jotun (Jun 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder what the Warrior of Light will sound like...



I hope they go the Link route


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder what the Warrior of Light will sound like...



I wonder if he will have a name


----------



## geG (Jun 27, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> BTW.. is it just me or Squall's voice sounds like Itachi's voice from Naruto? I won't be surprised if it's the same guy



It's the same guy, yeah. He's been voicing Squall since the first Kingdom Hearts.

That's Gaara's VA doing Kuja by the way


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

No name, no voice. I prefer these ideas.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 27, 2008)

So any word if Cloud will be in this. Seems odd they haven't shown him yet.


----------



## Even (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, didn't know that the guy who voices Itachi voices Squall in KH :amazed
Come to think of it, he's Auron's VA as well... So he had two roles in KHII


----------



## Jotun (Jun 28, 2008)

Seph is in this game, Cloud will be in it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2008)

Was there any doubt?


----------



## Piekage (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes, for some reason. Cloud's the main character of FF7 and one of the more popular protagonist of the series, yet for some reason people keep asking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2008)

It should be a no-brainer. Cloud will likely be the most broken character in the game as well.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 28, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Squall has the same voice he had in kingdom hearts...omg...fangasm.


Wait, KH1 voice? As in David Boreanaz? As in omfg I will go insane if it's David?

This game wins just because it has Squall in it. It'd be more epic with Irvine.



> It's the same guy, yeah. He's been voicing Squall since the first Kingdom Hearts.


Squall changed voice actors between KH1 and KH2.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Wait, KH1 voice? As in David Boreanaz? As in omfg I will go insane if it's David?
> 
> This game wins just because it has Squall in it. It'd be more epic with Irvine.
> 
> ...



I'm talking about his japanese voice actor, who didn't change from kh1-2, and also voices Itachi.

Watch the new trailer and listen to him yourself.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 29, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm talking about his japanese voice actor, who didn't change from kh1-2, and also voices Itachi.
> 
> Watch the new trailer and listen to him yourself.


Ah. I thought you were thinking english. But yeah, I hadn't watched the trailer yet and my mind thinks in english, etc.

Is this coming to America though? And if it is, who's voicing Squall in that case?

Regardless. I'm getting this game simply because Squall is in it.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Basicly it's like Kingdom Hearts, but with 25 FF characters and all the designs redone by Amano (IE SM freak).



The redesigns arn't being done by Amano -_- They are being done by Nomura. If you know what your talking about you would that Amano did the designs for the 1st 6 games. Nomura took over and has done all of them up until now excluding FFXII and FFXI ( At least I don't think he did FFXI ). -_-
The game looks awsome. Stop complaining about the character designs. There a lot of you on this forum that probably can't design characters for shit, let alone have the talent to be the character designer for one of the most celebrated videogames ever. So go and bash Nomura like the good Final Fantasy "fans" you are somewhere else.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 29, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Is this coming to America though? And if it is, who's voicing Squall in that case?
> 
> Regardless. I'm getting this game simply because Squall is in it.



I'd say there's a good possibility, considering the popularity of the series. I'm ordering it as soon as it comes out, regardless of language.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Ah. I thought you were thinking english. But yeah, I hadn't watched the trailer yet and my mind thinks in english, etc.
> 
> Is this coming to America though? And if it is, who's voicing Squall in that case?
> 
> Regardless. I'm getting this game simply because Squall is in it.



We don't know anything about an american release...and frankly i don't care enough since i'm importing anyways to get it as fast as possible so i have no idea about his US actor...i doubt he can outdo Itachi though .


----------



## Akira (Jun 29, 2008)

mangekyou_slayer said:


> The redesigns arn't being done by Amano -_- They are being done by Nomura. If you know what your talking about you would that Amano did the designs for the 1st 6 games. Nomura took over and has done all of them up until now excluding FFXII and FFXI ( At least I don't think he did FFXI ). -_-
> The game looks awsome. Stop complaining about the character designs. There a lot of you on this forum that probably can't design characters for shit, let alone have the talent to be the character designer for one of the most celebrated videogames ever. So go and bash Nomura like the good Final Fantasy "fans" you are somewhere else.



Disliking Nomura's art style has nothing to do with the personal ability of whoever is saying it. You can't say people shouldn't express their dislike just because they aren't professional character designers themselves. Also, there was a time when Tetsuya Nomura had nothing to do with Final Fantasy, so implying that people who dislike him are not genuine fans of the series shows you haven't been playing it for very long.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jun 30, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> We don't know anything about an american release...and frankly i don't care enough since i'm importing anyways to get it as fast as possible so i have no idea about his US actor...i doubt he can outdo Itachi though .



as long as Steve Blum does the voice of vincent. i don't care. i do hope they put vincent in the game,he is the best FF7 character of all time. fuck the cloud/sephiroth dick rider fan boys


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> as long as Steve Blum does the voice of vincent. i don't care. i do hope they put vincent in the game,he is the best FF7 character of all time. fuck the cloud/sephiroth dick rider fan boys



Nah, vincent most likely won't be in the game...since that would mean chars like Kain and Auron and Freiya also should be in...and that rapidly will unfold a huge char-list that's not realistically plausible.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 1, 2008)

Angel Sanctuary - Behind These Hazel Eyes ( Sara x Setsuna)

2nd Trailer translated. Not very good quality though.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 6, 2008)

it looks like ultimecia going to be soooo cheap. i just know it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 6, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> it looks like ultimecia going to be soooo cheap. i just know it.



We don't know nearly enough about the game to deduct that.


----------



## Even (Jul 6, 2008)

hmm... After watching the trailer, it seems that Tidus has the same character design as he had in FFX... Did they change his design back or something?? Cause I remember seeing a Famitsu scan where his design had been altered a bit..


----------



## Akira (Jul 6, 2008)

I noticed this also, I'm guessing NF wasn't the only place where the new look wasn't welcomed.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 7, 2008)

Even said:


> hmm... After watching the trailer, it seems that Tidus has the same character design as he had in FFX... Did they change his design back or something?? Cause I remember seeing a Famitsu scan where his design had been altered a bit..



The latest trailer availible to us is actually kind of old. I forget when they showed it but if I'm not mistaken it's the second trailer out of three, and at the time it was originally show Tidus' final design probably hadn't been finalized yet.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2008)

As for tidus' design, i read that it was aimed to be a tidus younger than his FFX self.

If you notice he has shorter hair that in X.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 7, 2008)

am i the only one that thinks that *Jecht* should'nt be in the game. i mean don't get me wrong he's a cool character but i think that *Seymore* or *Yunalesca *would be a more appropriate villan to represent FF10.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 7, 2008)

I disagree. Yunalesca and Seymour are mostly Yuna's antagonist, instead of Tidus'. Seymour might have worked, but Seymour was more concerned with Yuna. Jecht was the best bet, considering the history between the two. Also, I honestly think that Yu Yevon will possess Jecht or something to that effect. That would be most logical.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 8, 2008)

Piekage said:


> I disagree. Yunalesca and Seymour are mostly Yuna's antagonist, instead of Tidus'. Seymour might have worked, but Seymour was more concerned with Yuna. Jecht was the best bet, considering the history between the two. Also, I honestly think that Yu Yevon will possess Jecht or something to that effect. That would be most logical.


that would have to be the case because jecht was'nt really evil to begin with. he had to fight them because he was the final aeon, he had no choice. as for Seymore, i still think he should be put in the game. as much as i hated him he was still a cool villian.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 8, 2008)

I wouldn't mind more mages, but I doubt a single FF will get more then 2 characters. Still, you never know.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks real cool, can't wait, tidus is still a bitch.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 8, 2008)

i think there will be more characters. square enix would'nt reveal their entire roster already. there has to be unlockables... i mean we still haven't seen cloud yet.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 8, 2008)

More characters, probably. Unlockables? Maybe. From what I read there will only be 20 main characters, but there was a possibility for unlockables. I'm hoping for Lightning from 13 mostly.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2008)

About Jecht...even though he will not  be in dissidia he was Sin, the main villain for the most of X, in that sense he's more deserving than Seymore. As for Yu Yevon...if he was in then Kuja also shouldn't be in in favor of Necron...which i hope we all agree is a stupid idea.

I'd like it if they made summons playable...sort of in a naruto sense where you summon em and they sort of take the limelight as they fight for a bit...that would be really cool...and...i really wanna use a bahamut in a fighter game .


----------



## Akira (Jul 8, 2008)

Kicking ass as Odin would be awesome.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Kicking ass as Odin would be awesome.



Odin Vs Gilgamesh Vs Yojimbo.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 8, 2008)

i wonder if there going to have FF12 characters? they should anyway. i would love to see Vaan, Balthier, and Judge Gabranith. i don't really care for Vayne.


----------



## itoikenza (Jul 14, 2008)

*Bloodfest!!!*



Piekage said:


> More characters, probably. Unlockables? Maybe. From what I read there will only be 20 main characters, but there was a possibility for unlockables. I'm hoping for Lightning from 13 mostly.



They better have Yuffie(ff7) and Seifer(ff8) as unlockables for their "Bloodfest" limit!!!


----------



## Piekage (Jul 31, 2008)

Small update,  are confirmed. 

Hopefully a flood of info will come in this weekend from Square Enix's Party thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

I see a ninja on that poster. Does that mean the Onion Knight guy can change class?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah it says exactly that. "Power up by changing jobs"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

Awesome! 

Too bad I may never play this game.


----------



## Segan (Jul 31, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Too bad I may never play this game.


Why      ?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2008)

It'll prob come to America if your worried about that.

And wow, Onion Knight is going to be awesome with switching jobs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't have a PSP and I am very cheap.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Then what are you waiting for, buy one. Or find one lying on your sidewalk tomorrow.


----------



## Segan (Jul 31, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't have a PSP and I am very cheap.


Find an used one. Do you have a DS?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 31, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't have a PSP and I am very cheap.



Stop being a bum and have your mom buy you one!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Then what are you waiting for, buy one. Or find one lying on your sidewalk tomorrow.


I'm not sure if this is a jab at the PSP, my neighborhood, or my intelligence.


Segan said:


> Find an used one. Do you have a DS?


I do have a DS, but I was under the impression this was PSP only.


Dreikoo said:


> Stop being a bum and have your mom buy you one!


My mom's cheaper than I am! :amazed


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 31, 2008)

He's talking about selling your ds for the psp, not about the game going on the DS...come to think of it someone should take a jab at your intelligence.


----------



## Segan (Jul 31, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I do have a DS, but I was under the impression this was PSP only.



What I'm trying to say is that if you could afford a DS, you can afford a PSP, too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

I can afford a PSP. The problem is, I am looking to buy an XBOX. I can afford both, sure, but do I really want to buy both?


----------



## Segan (Jul 31, 2008)

I guess, not.

Though, you should get PS3 instead and get Disgaea 3 then


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't want to throw away my money.


----------



## Segan (Jul 31, 2008)

Throw away your money?


----------



## Vincentre (Jul 31, 2008)

I want it.
I want my Tidus.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

Segan said:


> Throw away your money?


Yeah, PS3 has, what, 3 good games?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Get a PSP, that's all. Xbox can come later.


----------



## Segan (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, there will be more good games for PS3.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 31, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, PS3 has, what, 3 good games?



MGS4, devil may cry 4, gta 4, heavenly sword, folklore, resistence, naruto UNS if you like naruto....and many more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

Promises of good games vs good games already? I'll wait for another price cut. 



Dreikoo said:


> MGS4, devil may cry 4, gta 4, heavenly sword, folklore, resistence, naruto UNS if you like naruto....and many more.


Based on that list, there aren't any good games on it.


----------



## Segan (Jul 31, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Promises of good games vs good games already? I'll wait for another price cut.
> 
> 
> Based on that list, there aren't any good games on it.


What is your kind of games?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought we were pals, Segan? I thought we were pals.


----------



## Segan (Jul 31, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought we were pals, Segan? I thought we were pals.


Did I say something bad? ^^

I thought you were mainly a RPG player. Makes me wonder why you would opt for 360 specifically, then. Not like Microsoft has an abundance of RPGs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

PS3 vs XBOX 360 in RPGs is, very surprisingly, a battle XBOX is currently winning. They are even getting Final Fantasy XIII!


----------



## Xell (Jul 31, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> MGS4, devil may cry 4, gta 4, heavenly sword, folklore, resistence, naruto UNS if you like naruto....and many more.



Some of those aren't even PS3 exclusives..


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Xell said:


> Some of those aren't even PS3 exclusives..



No but they're good ps3 games regardless....just not ps3-only.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 31, 2008)

um anyway....... is there any new info FF dissidia???


----------



## Piekage (Aug 1, 2008)

Besides Onion Knight and Cloud of Darkness, none. There should be some this weekend, Square-Enix is showcasing some games at some event of their's, .


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Aug 1, 2008)

it looks like they finshed the dissidia website too bad i can't read Japanese


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2008)

I can read Japanese pictures.


----------



## geG (Aug 2, 2008)

Krory



> - Is set for a 2008 December release.
> - Will have a bundled version, however unknown as to what will be in the bundle.
> - Will have a POTION set for it.
> - Kefka and Sephiroth make their first in-game appearance.





> - Kefka and Sephiroth make their first in-game appearance.





> Kefka


----------



## Piekage (Aug 2, 2008)

Expected, but nonetheless...:WOW


----------



## geG (Aug 2, 2008)

Golbez and Exdeath are apparently in the trailer too. That makes all the villains 1-10 accounted for. All that's left are the heroes for 4-7.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Aug 2, 2008)

what about 12 Dammit!?!?!?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 2, 2008)

Kefka 

Nomura better not shit on him, like he has so far with everyone else.


----------



## Even (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm getting this for Christmas


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Kefka
> 
> Nomura better not shit on him, like he has so far with everyone else.



Shit on the gayest looking villain ever?


----------



## Akira (Aug 2, 2008)

Kefka's gayness is part of what makes him stand out from all the other game villians at the time. Part of what made him popular was how he came out of nowhere as some psychopathic, flamboyant character whereas beforehand most villians in gaming had just been the benevolent source of all evil.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Kefka's gayness is part of what makes him stand out from all the other game villians at the time. Part of what made him popular was how he came out of nowhere as some psychopathic, flamboyant character whereas beforehand most villians in gaming had just been the benevolent source of all evil.



OK still looks ugly though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 2, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Shit on the gayest looking villain ever?



If you hate him, don't play FF. He's the best villain in the history of FF. And probably one of the best characters out of most RPG's.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2008)

Still one of the worst designs I've seen. Maybe he himself is good but you don't gotta look like a gay clown to be a crazy main villain. last i checked Joker doesn't look nearly as gay and he dresses up like a clown himself. So i can't really seeing zippers doing much worse that what he already is.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 2, 2008)

Please explain how he is "Gay" =/ your choice of words  in describing things like this is horrible.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2008)

Gay...as in looking gay...not really hard to understand. Not gay as in "Your so gay" but as in Gay, as in buttfucking another man gay. 

My problem is not with the actual character personality seeing as i never played FF6. But Goofy commented on how they could "Fuck up" his character but mr. Beltz and zippers can't possibly fuck up something like that unless he makes him look even worse, which I just can't see happening.


----------



## Akira (Aug 2, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Not gay as in "Your so gay" but as in Gay, as in buttfucking another man gay.


 Lolwut


Kefka's supposed to look pretty damn weird anyway. I'll agree that his design hasn't aged well, but it's still one of the most original in all of gaming and it reflects his personality perfectly.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Lolwut
> 
> 
> Kefka's supposed to look pretty damn weird anyway. I'll agree that his design hasn't aged well, but it's still one of the most original in all of gaming and it reflects his personality perfectly.



I'm trying to say is Gay as in actually being homosexual and not "dude you gay" and trying to say your stupid but replace it with the word gay which i use to do alot. 

Anyway like i said his personality could kickass and probably does. I'm loving ff4 so I can't wait for 6. All i'm stating is Namura A.K.A. belts and zippers can't really make his design much worse. If anything we learned from tidus he does gay looking characters just fine.


----------



## Akira (Aug 2, 2008)

Heh, at least this character's massively gay to begin with.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 2, 2008)

Nomura should draw Hard Gay next. I'm sure he'll be able to pull it off. lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 2, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Nomura should draw Hard Gay next. I'm sure he'll be able to pull it off. lol



But...where would all of the belts and zippers go on him? He wears barely anything as is.

 I KNOW! The belts and zippers are _suspended in the air around him_. And he fires them like bullets when he does a pelvic thrust.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Aug 4, 2008)

article on dissdia gameplay and coverage from Square enix party


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 4, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> But...where would all of the belts and zippers go on him? He wears barely anything as is.
> 
> I KNOW! The belts and zippers are _suspended in the air around him_. And he fires them like bullets when he does a pelvic thrust.



Fight my Hard Gay in SC4 and we'll see whose pelvic thrust triumphs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2008)

Hard Gay's outfit would consist of one belt around his waist, and an oversized zipper covering his genitals.


----------



## Piekage (Aug 6, 2008)

Onion Knight as a .

Some translated .

The latest trailer translated,  only.

And translated character profiles for , , ,  and . All translations are all thanks to Chaotic Cosmos.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

Man, this game is going to either be really awesome, or really shitty. 

I want to get a PSP now.


----------



## Piekage (Aug 6, 2008)

Agreed. Looks promising thus far, guess we'll find out December.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

So this is a pure fighting game, right? Or is it going to have an awesome side game like Eirgheiz had? Man, that game was badass. Dungeon crawler fun! 

Too bad the fighting game part sucked.


----------



## Piekage (Aug 6, 2008)

As far as we know yeah. But that's not to say there won't be anything else, since we don't know much. Nomura did say to expect surprises.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, from the screenshots they had damage displaying and such, so I expect it to be kind of a new fighting system that we're not used to. Final Fantasy style, of course. 

Kind of like an action-based battle system with everything from the games intact or something weird like that. Although I assume it'll just use old-school button/d-pad combination skills.


----------



## Piekage (Aug 6, 2008)

IGN wrote something up pertaining to the . Looks pretty good.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				IGN said:
			
		

> Each character, regardless of their affiliation, will have two kinds of attacks. The first one is a weak attack (used by hitting the circle button) that doesn't do physical damage, but strips away an opponent's Brave Points. These points are a multi-purpose feature that are useful for numerous reasons. The first is that they protect your characters from being physically damaged ? damage is soaked up by any points you have before you start to lose health, extending the amount of time you can fight and injure your opponents. Another key point with Brave Points is that they are used to trigger a number of damaging strikes. Depending on the character you have, you can pull off a variety of strikes, including powerful homing blasts and melee attacks. Each character has their own unique attacks, so you'll find strikes from TIdus, for example, that will use a blitzball, while Garland will use a giant lance during his strikes.
> 
> However, you don't have to expect that you're trapped in a 2D fighting arena. Dissidia allows for complete freedom of movement for all characters. This means that you can literally run along walls and even perform multiple jumps and attacks to perpetually float in mid air. These acrobatic maneuvers provide completely new moves and attacks as well. Don't think that you're constantly trading blows, however. Players will be able to perform guards, dodges, counters and even breaks to interrupt attacks and perform strikes of their own. This means that while you can pick up the game and easily button mash your way to victory now and then, you'll need to master the timing of certain moves to truly be effective.
> 
> Players will also find that as they perform strikes and wear down their opponents, they'll build up what's known as an EX Gauge, or find items known as an EX core scattered around each environment. By collecting these objects and topping out the gauge, players can hit the R button and Square, transforming their character into a new kind of warrior. We were told that the Onion Knight will specifically change job classes to a hardier fighter, but every character has a transformational stage with this gauge. Of course, this bestows completely new abilities as well


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

They can all turn into something new? 

I can see this working for a lot of the characters; FF1 fighter turning into a knight, FF3 guy turning into a Ninja or Sage, FFIV Cecil turning into dark knight or paladin, etc... but what about the ones that never turned into anything? FF2 characters, for instance. Or FFVII ones.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 6, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They can all turn into something new?
> 
> I can see this working for a lot of the characters; FF1 fighter turning into a knight, FF3 guy turning into a Ninja or Sage, FFIV Cecil turning into dark knight or paladin, etc... but what about the ones that never turned into anything? FF2 characters, for instance. Or FFVII ones.



Cloud can turn in to the flying super sayan Cloud from Advent Children


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

Ah, yes, I forgot about that! 

Can he shoot kamehamehas out of his sunglasses?


----------



## Piekage (Aug 6, 2008)

The villians would be pretty easy, since most of them transform in the final battle anyway. Cecil, depends on if he's a Paladin or Dark Knight, Terra and Zidane use Trance/Morph, Squall turns the Revolver into Lionheart, and Cloud and Tidus will probably do the same thing with their weapons. Onion Knight, WoL and (probably) Bartz class change. Who knows what Firion will do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

He'll switch places with one of the other people!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 6, 2008)

Piekage said:


> Nomura did say to expect surprises.



Nomura is full of hyping shit to no end. Even when the Famistu coverage of all the KH2 worlds and their first acts, he claimed that was "the tip of the iceberg" when in reality it was nearly half the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

Will this game have team combos like MvC? That'd be pretty badass.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 7, 2008)

Needs more belts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

What about zippers?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 7, 2008)

Gamespot hands on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

Two buttons, eh? I like simple.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Aug 7, 2008)

perfect.... so it is confirmed that dissidia is a fighting game.


----------



## Even (Aug 8, 2008)

the fighting system looks interesting


----------



## Jotun (Aug 8, 2008)

2 buttons, timing, and the analog apparently.

WHERE THE FUCK IS MAH CECIL


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

Who's gonna send me their PSP?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 8, 2008)

Jotun said:


> 2 buttons, timing, and the analog apparently.
> 
> WHERE THE FUCK IS MAH CECIL



I hope it's not Paladin Cecil, because what Nomura might do...;___;


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

Who else would it be? It's gonna be Gay Cecil.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I hope it's not Paladin Cecil, because what Nomura might do...;___;



Since every char transforms i'm fairly sure both gay and emo cecil are gonna be in...which do you prefer?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

Emo Cecil, eh? Will they replace "Dark" with "Thousand tiny cuts"? And instead of shooting out waves of darkness, he'll be shooting out black nail polish and mascara?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 8, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Emo Cecil, eh? Will they replace "Dark" with "Thousand tiny cuts"? And instead of shooting out waves of darkness, he'll be shooting out black nail polish and mascara?



I don't know but in FFX-2 Yuna as a drk says something like (JP ver) "pain turn into a blade" (itami yo yaiba ni!)  when using her darkness move ....and she was as emo as a dull spoon.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 8, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Since every char transforms i'm fairly sure both gay and emo cecil are gonna be in...which do you prefer?



I'd much prefer Edward and his faggoty harp.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 8, 2008)

You love them spoony bards eh .


----------



## Jotun (Aug 9, 2008)

CMX, I will hurt you.

Paladin Cecil will end up looking like Rosa.

Dark Knight Cecil will own everything  It should be Dark Knight Cecil and Kain... but :/

Not enough Dragoon love imo


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 9, 2008)

Since they have jeckt and not yevon as the villain of X kain may still be the villain of 4....we can hope.


Btw wouldn't it be cool if jeckt turned into the final aeon or sin for his transformation?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 9, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Since they have jeckt and not yevon as the villain of X kain may still be the villain of 4....we can hope.
> 
> 
> Btw wouldn't it be cool if jeckt turned into the final aeon or sin for his transformation?



I thought it was confirmed Golbez or Zemus would be the bad counterpart?

And ya I was thinking the same thing for Jeckt


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 9, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> You love them spoony bards eh .



I'm fine with Nomura taking girly characters and making them 40 times girlier. I do NOT wish him to alter teh MANLY Dark Knight Cecil.

You know what....put in some lali-ho dwarves.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

Dragoon would be too cheap in the game. All he would have to do is jump: match over.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 21, 2008)

Interesting Famitsu article:



Apparently there's going to be some sort of chessboard system going on instead of a world map.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2008)

Chess board system? Well, that's different, and if you read my sig then you know why I like different! 

I been waiting for a game where I can play as Sephiroth! FINALLY!


----------



## Zeromatrious (Aug 22, 2008)

Gameplay of DISSIDIA has been released. It's of the Onion Knight VS The Cloud Of Darkness.

feat


----------



## Piekage (Aug 22, 2008)

Damn, Onion Knight raped her good. Thanks for the video. Gameplay seems a little fast, but interesting.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 22, 2008)

Holy shit, during the fight Onion Knight had access to the Magic Selection Screen. =D I hope he's not the only one.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 22, 2008)

This game will be amazing, I'm probably gonna import it from Play-Asia months before it is already out in Japan  I can't wait for this game, if you guys saw the new trailers, you should buy a PSP just for this game, God of War: Chains of Olympus, and FFVII: Crisis Core.


----------



## Piekage (Aug 22, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Holy shit, during the fight Onion Knight had access to the Magic Selection Screen. =D I hope he's not the only one.



That was awesome, how he stood waiting for a command like in the games. I had my doubts about Onion Knight, but that vid brushed them aside.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 22, 2008)

Piekage said:


> That was awesome, how he stood waiting for a command like in the games. I had my doubts about Onion Knight, but that vid brushed them aside.



I had doubts about him too, since he kinda sucked in FFIII, but damn was that video amazing. I can't wait for this game. Hopefully this has sequels and stuff since Final Fantasy Dissidia is gonna be sold out for a couple of months, lol. Why hasn't any other cool games like this one come out yet ?


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 22, 2008)

This game actually looks and sounds seriously awesome.

It'll sell like hotcakes for sure, especially with the PSP's current success in Japan.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 22, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> This game actually looks and sounds seriously awesome.
> 
> It'll sell like hotcakes for sure, especially with the PSP's current success in Japan.



Yeah, that's why I'm gonna probably pre-order it with like and pay the extra money for it to be shipped the day it releases and come the next day.


----------



## Piekage (Aug 22, 2008)

Sikh Assassin said:


> Why hasn't any other cool games like this one come out yet ?



Who knows? Probably cause of a lack of interest till recent months. I'm just glad it's coming out, along with Birth by Sleep and Parasite Eve 3. Getting this the day it comes out.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 22, 2008)

Birth By Sleep, Dissidia, Agito XIII, Parasite Eve 3, I'm glad I bought a PSP now. :3


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 22, 2008)

I think Sony's trying to piss us Americans off, IMO, since they didn't announce any kickass game at E3 08.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Aug 22, 2008)

Another game to get for my PSP.

Any new characters confirmed yet?


----------



## Even (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like Square-Enix will be the saviors of the PSP


----------



## Jotun (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome video. Could he change into every class? It looked like he went from Ninja to Wizard or something.

Again, WHERES MY FUCKING CECIL D:


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Awesome video. Could he change into every class? It looked like he went from Ninja to Wizard or something.
> 
> Again, WHERES MY FUCKING CECIL D:



He only can become ninja and sage.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Aug 26, 2008)

WHAT ABOUT FINAL FANTASY FUCKING 12 CHARACTERS DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 26, 2008)

It sucked and they sucked.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 26, 2008)

Balthier did not suck. I wouldn't mind him being in it all randomly lol.


----------



## Even (Aug 26, 2008)

Balthier was awesome  Would be cool if they added him and Gabranth


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2008)

Balthier shot guns. 

I saw a PSP at the game store the other day for 129.99. I was going to get it, but then I remembered they released that new version, and decided to wait for the price to come down more! 

It won't be there next time, will it?


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Aug 26, 2008)

Japan is getting a special Dissidia PSP bundle, so if you're thinking of buying one for Dissidia you may want to import that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm probably not going to buy Dissidia or anything. Maybe a rental. I mean, unless it has a cool RPG mode, it's just a fighting game.


----------



## Even (Aug 26, 2008)

Dissidia bundle.... Sounds interesting


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 26, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm probably not going to buy Dissidia or anything. Maybe a rental. I mean, unless it has a cool RPG mode, it's just a fighting game.



Fighting games are the ones you really need to buy actually cause most games once you're done with the story you're done with them while with fighters you can keep working at em to master characters and play your friends etc.

It may even have online play which would be awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2008)

Fighting games get boring and repetitive after 1 day's worth of playing, unless you're one of those lames that likes competitions, though!


----------



## Even (Aug 26, 2008)

Fighters are pretty fun to pull out if you're bored, and feel like a quick match, or if you wanna fight with a friend  I hope they have Wi-Fi fighting, so I can hook up with a friend


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Aug 26, 2008)

i wonder if the U.S. is going to have the dissidia bundle too when the game comes out. that would put PSP back on the map.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 26, 2008)

If this game turns to be successful they really should do a sequel in a home console, being able to play with other people and online may be interesting, i know you can do that with the PSP but is not the same thing!


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 26, 2008)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> If this game turns to be successful they really should do a sequel in a home console, being able to play with other people and online may be interesting, i know you can do that with the PSP but is not the same thing!



Actually the shouldn't, the PS3 is already getting some big name games coming up soon while the PSP will be left behind. Sony is playing a strategic game with Square Enix to promote it's lesser system which in Japan is already awesome. They want it to sell more copies, thus having Final Fantasy Exclusives is a must, since a game like this is just so kickass! Dissidia is going to the first ever Final Fantasy fighter which is awesome, so there will be sequels, which will likely again be on the PSP, and the PS3.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 26, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fighting games get boring and repetitive after 1 day's worth of playing, unless you're one of those lames that likes competitions, though!



Yep that's me.

Grew up with fighters, before i was even into RPGs, i take pride into being a freaking awesome player.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 26, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Yep that's me.
> 
> Grew up with fighters, before i was even into RPGs, i take pride into being a freaking awesome player.



Same goes with me! This! This! QFT!!!!!!


----------



## Zeromatrious (Aug 29, 2008)

Back again for another piece of news. Well, it's basically the same as last time actually, but this time it's a TAD different.

There is a new gameplay video over on the official Dissidia site of Tidus VS Jecht.



Once the main page loads up, just move your mouse to the bottom and select "Movies" from the bar. Then, once that loads, select the one on the right and just wait for it to load!


----------



## Piekage (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for that. I'd rep ya, but my computor's being a real bastard right now. That vid wasn't as good as Onion Knight, but enjoyable. Seems like the EX Burst uses the Battle/Limit Break System of that Character's game. 

And Otherworld ftw.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 29, 2008)

damnit i can't wait. the gameplay vids are lookin great.


----------



## Akira (Aug 29, 2008)

Is Dissidia coming out this year?


----------



## Piekage (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep, in December 08' in Japan. America and Europe will probably get it next year.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2008)

Damn...the part where tidus jumped 100 feet as if it was nothing was beyond epic...and i love that song.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2008)

For a glimmer of a second, tidus didn't look like the annoying loser shit that he is.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm still amazed this is on the PSP lol. Looks like Tidus kept missing specials lmao


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> For a glimmer of a second, tidus didn't look like the annoying loser shit that he is.



His VA wasn't his gay english one lol.


edit: damn...double post lol.


----------



## Akira (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm really hoping the combat in this game has a decent level of depth..


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 29, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'm really hoping the combat in this game has a decent level of depth..



I'm pretty sure it will, but that may be a turn off as well


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2008)

Another gem for the psp pek

Square owns this console.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 29, 2008)

Anyone know the date this will be released in Japan?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> His VA wasn't his gay english one lol.
> 
> 
> edit: damn...double post lol.



Tidus can have the most manliest badass voice ever. He still looks like a pus.


----------



## Even (Aug 29, 2008)

Tidus' Japanese voice is the same guy who does Ichigo in Bleach 
and that gameplay vid was awesome


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 4, 2008)

I FUCKING HATE NOMURA






This fucking failure of an artist deserves to be fired and banned from all forms of gaming.

Turning Kefka into the fucking Joker? I was fine with his pathetic spiky hair belt infested pretty boys, but turning the only awesome villain in the FF series into a recoloring of the fucking Joker is just offensive to my mind.

Seriously, you can now literally add the "why so serious" line to anything with Kefka because of this.

Really, Obata taking a shit on every noteworthy Castlevania character is far superior and less offensive to me when compared to Nomura dumping on Kefka.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 4, 2008)

Don't hate on Joker. He's one of the greatest villains of all time as well.

Though Nomura seriously did ruin this games art completely, especially now. He should just stick with FFVII/KH spinoffs for now. Oh and Versus.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 4, 2008)

I love the Joker, but Kefka isn't really a clone of him.

By looking at this iteration of Kefka, you could assume he's just a character who is trying _really_ hard to be the Joker.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 4, 2008)

D:
.
.
.
.
.
.
D:

Why so serious Leo?



That's 1 char I won't be playing as lol


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 4, 2008)

Fuck the new promo trailer was awesome... Kefka... 

also Squall VS Sephiroth 

must. get. this. game.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 4, 2008)

Dissidia reminds me of Erghiz.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 4, 2008)

Only Dissidia might actually be good.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 4, 2008)

What's so wrong with kefka's art/new model anyways? We've only seen his face and arm...he might actually be cool in his gay sort of way like always.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 4, 2008)

Kefka looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 4, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kefka looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



So he's remained constant.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 4, 2008)

Link for those who haven't seen the new one.

I don't really mind Kefka's appearance, his face structure looks wierd but overall I'm not complaining. New Trailer was fucking good. They were mighty careful not to reveal any other characters in the group shots I see. The part with the villains coming out the lavs was pimpin too.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 4, 2008)

This is crazy. This is like dividing by zero. Something ridiculus is going to happen. Can't wait for this shit.


----------



## Akira (Sep 4, 2008)

I had been expecting Nomura to fuck up Kefka's design, so it doesn't come as much of a surprise. I never thought I'd say this, but where's Cloud? Dissidia won't be the same without his whiny ass "not being strong enough"


----------



## Even (Sep 4, 2008)

New trailer is awesome 
I don't mind how Kefka looks, really


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Sep 4, 2008)

Since Cloud is one of the more popular FF characters they're probably going to reveal him last, there's no doubt he'll be in the game.

But who cares, we got Squall, with Itachi's VA


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 4, 2008)

They are saving Cloud for some kind of dynamically triumphant entry where he jump-slashes Sephiroth's head off. 

Kefka's face looks super-gay to me. He was never *that* gay in the game.


----------



## Boromir (Sep 4, 2008)

This game is going to be *EPICLY AMAZING* because it has Squall Leonheart in it, the best FF character EVER.

This game is going to be *EPICLY AMAZING xOVER 9000* because its going to have Squall Leonheart fighting fucking Sephiroth.

My life is almost complete.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 4, 2008)

> Turning Kefka into the fucking Joker? I was fine with his pathetic spiky hair belt infested pretty boys, but turning the only awesome villain in the FF series into a recoloring of the fucking Joker is just offensive to my mind.
> 
> Seriously, you can now literally add the "why so serious" line to anything with Kefka because of this.



Fact: The joker is the first and only clown to ever wear an exaggerated smile.
Fact: If any other clown did so, there would be virtually no way to distinguish between the two.

I don't particularly care for the redesign either, especially since I've got his image fixed pretty strongly in my head already [as he's clearly the superior ff villain], but...

I think you're confusing what the retards will think with what actually is.

The pitch changing his va did was fun though. Reminded me of ganon in the zelda cartoon xD


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 4, 2008)

The Trailer looks awesome


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 4, 2008)

Kefka's voice sounded like frieza....fitting.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL are we serious here? Kefka looks gay despite maybe being a good villain no matter who designs him. His original design is just as gay, the only difference is the new design looks like a more laid back funny version *Still gay though* while the old one looks like a true drag queen. Either way who really gives a shit about how they look in a fighting game?


----------



## geG (Sep 4, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I FUCKING HATE NOMURA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks pretty much like Kefka usually does  If you look at Amano's design all he did was change the lipstick from red to purple and exaggerate it a little. Immediately associating that with the Joker is pretty ignorant.



Tehol Beddict said:


> The pitch changing his va did was fun though. Reminded me of ganon in the zelda cartoon xD


Shigeru Chiba does that in a lot of his roles 

Oh also Kefka's second line there is "She's my precious friend", so that confirms FF6's hero is either Terra or Celes rather than Locke or someone else.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 4, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Since Cloud is one of the more popular FF characters they're probably going to reveal him last, there's no doubt he'll be in the game.


You'd be surprised how many people think Aeris/Tifa/Zack are in over Cloud.



Squall Leonhart said:


> But who cares, we got Squall, with Itachi's VA



Agreed.

EDIT-Translations for the trailer. 

*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				Chaotic Cosmos Live Journal said:
			
		

> Due to length, I'll put this under a cut. You'll notice that I was able to revamp a lot of lines now that I could hear them, but there are still rough spots. I got the vast majority of it though.
> 
> 
> The camera pans across a strange sea dotted with stalagmites, the voices of various villians being heard. As they speak, the heroes are shown gathered at a platform, awaiting the arrival of a massive tsunami.
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2008)

Piekage said:


> You'd be surprised how many people think Aeris/Tifa/Zack are in over Cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.



I can see zack, but the other two over cloud? meh, couldn't agree at all.


----------



## shinjowy (Sep 4, 2008)

New trailer is awesome! Definitely can't wait for this one.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 4, 2008)

> I can see zack, but the other two over cloud? meh, couldn't agree at all.



, he just hasn't been shown in a trailer. Bu they're retards, as stated previously, so who knows.

I don't really care either way, though.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I can see zack, but the other two over cloud? meh, couldn't agree at all.



Yeah. The reasoning is lulz worthy.


----------



## Even (Sep 4, 2008)

If it's either Zack or Cloud, I won't complain


----------



## geG (Sep 4, 2008)

Sephiroth says "You are a puppet" in the trailer, so it means Cloud.


----------



## mmzrmx (Sep 5, 2008)

Kefka looks extremely similar to some of Amano's sketches of him, not sure what everyone is complaining about Nomura for. The color around the lips and the fact that it goes a bit farther up are the main differences. 



Trailer was badass though, especially when all the villains walked out. You could pretty much make out every character for the heroes as well. Cloud was definitely the third one to the left, you should see his sleeveless arm and shoulder pad when the lightning flashes.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2008)

mmzrmx said:


> Kefka looks extremely similar to some of Amano's sketches of him, not sure what everyone is complaining about Nomura for. The color around the lips and the fact that it goes a bit farther up are the main differences.
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer was badass though, especially when all the villains walked out. You could pretty much make out every character for the heroes as well. Cloud was definitely the third one to the left, you should see his sleeveless arm and shoulder pad when the lightning flashes.


Lot of people just don't like namura, don't worry.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 10, 2008)

Cecil and Golbez FTW


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 10, 2008)

Is that...a white haired Gackt?

Oh, a Nomura rendition of Cecil.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

so cecil can switch to the Dark Knightpek


----------



## Even (Sep 10, 2008)

Cecil looks good actually...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2008)

Did anyone not expect Cecil to be able to turn into the Dark / Paladin versions?


----------



## Piekage (Sep 10, 2008)

Cecil looks pretty good. Especially the Dark Knight version.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 10, 2008)

I really want to see Garland and Golbez go at it


----------



## Stroev (Sep 12, 2008)

So apparently the heroes and villains are all pawns of some battle between Chaos and Cosmos it seems. Unless if I'm wrong...
And I hope main portagonists and antagonists won't be the only characters. Gilgamesh, Seymour, Xande, Zemus, 8-Bit Light Warrior, who knows who else!
Hell, even Sora or Random enemy(Goblin, Cactuar, Malboro, etc.) would be sweet. Yes, even Sora.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 12, 2008)

Stroev said:


> So apparently the heroes and villains are all pawns of some battle between Chaos and Cosmos it seems. Unless if I'm wrong...
> And I hope main portagonists and antagonists won't be the only characters. Gilgamesh, Seymour, Xande, Zemus, 8-Bit Light Warrior, who knows who else!
> Hell, even Sora or Random enemy(Goblin, Cactuar, Malboro, etc.) would be sweet. Yes, even Sora.



Sora is not a part of the FF universe, don't mix it. It's some FF chars that are part of the KH universe. Also Kain or the ciris core class 1s are way more game-material than most of the chars you mentioned.


And yeah you're not wrong, what you just said was a part of the monologues in the newest trailer.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 12, 2008)

Stroev said:


> And I hope main portagonists and antagonists won't be the only characters. Gilgamesh, Seymour, Xande, Zemus, 8-Bit Light Warrior, who knows who else!
> Hell, even Sora or Random enemy(Goblin, Cactuar, Malboro, etc.) would be sweet. Yes, even Sora.



That's unlikely. Nomura said there was only 20 playable characters. If there are any extras I doubt they'll be from 1-10, except Gilgamesh.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 13, 2008)

Why are people counting out FF's after X? Looking at the .swf file on their site, people have seen the individual things running and well..it implies characters from FFXI and XII as having a part in the game too.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2008)

So ff12 characters are in it? yay


----------



## Piekage (Sep 13, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Why are people counting out FF's after X? Looking at the .swf file on their site, people have seen the individual things running and well..it implies characters from FFXI and XII as having a part in the game too.



Because the epic character gatherings in the third trailer only show 10 characters each. And if I'm not mistaken Nomura confirmed there would only be ten characters for each side. 

Of course if they in, then groovy, more characters to play as. But it seems unlikely 11 and 12 are included. At least in the main story anyway.


----------



## Even (Sep 13, 2008)

Wouldn't it be kinda strange to add characters from XI, since it's a MMORPG?


----------



## Jotun (Sep 14, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT DARK KNIGHT CECIL 

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

@CMX: They could have been dicks and only included the lame Paladin version of Cecil. Also, Dark Knight Cecil is really hard to fuck up conceptually. Both versions look pretty good though. XI doesn't have any main characters. A shit load of NPC's and the generic FF classes, that's about it. Balthier or bust on FF12 imo. I don't even remember FF12's "main" character.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 14, 2008)

Vaan was the main char....but he was boring and empty like most of XII's cast.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 14, 2008)

Balthier please :3


----------



## Even (Sep 14, 2008)

Balthier is awesome 

for villains of FFXII, I want Gabranth


----------



## kaedeon (Sep 14, 2008)

Woo FFIX that was my favourite game I loved it!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm not sold on FFXI characters, myself. 

If they left out Paladin or Dark Knight Cecil, everyone in Japan would revolt, overthrow the government, and burn down the SquareEnix headquarters.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 15, 2008)

8-Bit Light Warriors; that's all I ask.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 15, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not sold on FFXI characters, myself.
> 
> If they left out Paladin or Dark Knight Cecil, everyone in Japan would revolt, overthrow the government, and burn down the SquareEnix headquarters.


A XI char could make use of the subjob system in the game...it'd make an interesting char for a fighter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm not familiar enough with FFXI to agree or disagree.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 15, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not familiar enough with FFXI to agree or disagree.



Well, i played it over 120 days so take my word for it...subjobs add awesome possibilities...ninja able to jump like a dragoon or monk with the attack of a warrior....


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Sep 16, 2008)

I want to see Zack instead of Cloud


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Sep 16, 2008)

Too bad Square Enix is too in it for the money so they are still going to milk Cloud for a few more years till he becomes even more pathetic than when he was comatose.

I want to see how Bartz will turn out, the existing visual stuff on him is way too outdated to make out any good established form.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Well, i played it over 120 days so take my word for it...subjobs add awesome possibilities...ninja able to jump like a dragoon or monk with the attack of a warrior....


 Sounds kind of cool. If only I wasn't such a cheap-ass. 


Ichiban-nin said:


> Too bad Square Enix is too in it for the money so they are still going to milk Cloud for a few more years till he becomes even more pathetic than when he was comatose.
> 
> I want to see how Bartz will turn out, the existing visual stuff on him is way too outdated to make out any good established form.


 Butz. 

I wonder how he'll turn out, too. I hope he has a special move that includes Boco.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 17, 2008)

Onion Knight's Alt. Costume is .

Large 2 page pic of . Paladin Cecil's spear looks rather unwieldy, all spikey.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 17, 2008)

So cecil may be like kain too since he's gonna be using a spear...we can hope...

As for the spear, it has one handle and since he's prolly gonna be dual-wielding a sword and it, it looks like the sharp edges all over it will actually be useful.


I think it's a great move giving him the spear since without it paladin cecil would be too simmilar to the warrior of light.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 17, 2008)

Even said:


> Wouldn't it be kinda strange to add characters from XI, since it's a MMORPG?



It has a very strong story. Villain could be Shadow Lord hero could be one of the big Adventures in game or an ultra job changing character.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 17, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> It has a very strong story. Villain could be Shadow Lord hero could be one of the big Adventures in game or an ultra job changing character.



Absolute Virtue would easily trump the shadow lord as a villain (he'd be an ideal pet-user villain for dissidia...which doesn't have any pet-users so far)...but not many have experienced him so he's sorta rare to be in.

As for which good char...they could make Aldo this uber job changer...or maybe just a random char from the generic ones people got to play as.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 17, 2008)

Matt > Aldo


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 17, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Matt > Aldo



Too old...maybe if he was in his prime.


----------



## SHM (Sep 20, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Absolute Virtue would easily trump the shadow lord as a villain (he'd be an ideal pet-user villain for dissidia...which doesn't have any pet-users so far)...but not many have experienced him so he's sorta rare to be in.



Absolute Virtue was just like the Weapons, Ozma, and Penance. He/it isn't a real villain.
Now for FFXI... 

Hero: Prishe

Villain: Promathia

Stage: Empyreal Paradox.


That would be so fucking epic.



And I wanted to see Ghestal in Dissidia. He was the real bad-guy of FFVI.

"Kefka" you said? 

Pffffff...

He was just a pathetic side-kick, following all of Ghestal's orders during the WoB. Then he just pushed three statues, and the rest of the game was nothing more than a consequence of that.
Overrated pussy clown.

Kefka didn't aquire power, it practically fell on his lap.


----------



## Vasp (Sep 20, 2008)

There are too many good Hero/Villain choices for FFXI. If we went with the core original one, then the hero would probably be your generic character (with the ability to change to a couple different jobs like the Onion Knight, dressed in AF) and the villain being the Shadow Lord.

At the end of the day though, it'd just be a lot easier if they excluded FFXI >_>


----------



## Stroev (Sep 20, 2008)

SHM said:


> "Kefka" you said?
> Pffffff...
> He was just a pathetic side-kick, following all of Ghestal's orders during the WoB. Then he just pushed three statues, and the rest of the game was nothing more than a consequence of that.
> Overrated pussy clown.
> Kefka didn't aquire power, it practically fell on his lap


He's done a lot of evil. 
He's also done a lot of work, sitting uo on his tower, destroying the world and all. Besides, what human being can hate his laugh?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2008)

Kefka was pulling the strings the whole time. He was biding his time until Ghestal lead him to the statues. Then he killed a bitch.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 22, 2008)

According to and PSPfanboy.



			
				Final Fantasy Union said:
			
		

> It was announced a while back that Sony would be releasing an exclusive Final Fantasy Dissidia Limited Edition PSP-3000 bundle, but new information has surfaced about its availability on the official Square Enix Japanese store.
> 
> The official name of the bundle is Dissidia Final Fantasy -Final Fantasy 20th Anniversary Limited and they really aren't lying with the name. Unlike the Crisis Core Limited Edition PSP which had a numerical cap of 77,777 units, the Dissidia Limited Edition PSP will have a time cap.
> 
> ...



Didn't plan on getting one but geez.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Sep 24, 2008)

Piekage said:


> According to and PSPfanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't plan on getting one but geez.



talk about extreme. so i guess this means that the game is actually finshed....


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 24, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> talk about extreme. so i guess this means that the game is actually finshed....



How did you deduct that?

You can preorder something before actually being able to obtain it for quite some time after the preordering is complete....or do you think the lucky ones able to preorder their PSP bundles will actually have them before Dec 18?


----------



## Piekage (Sep 26, 2008)

Explanation of the  and a vid of Garland (Player) vs Warrior of Light.


----------



## Piekage (Oct 8, 2008)

confirmed for Dissidia.

They both look kind of silly to me.

Just two Heroes left. Probably Cloud and Terra.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 8, 2008)

Bartz and EXDeath look awesome


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 8, 2008)

And Kefka's official art scan.


----------



## geG (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks like Terra and Cloud were confirmed at TGS.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 9, 2008)

FFV character confirmed:


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 9, 2008)

once again...... their revealing all these awsome characters except the ones from FFXII. am i the only one seeing this?


----------



## Masurao (Oct 9, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> FFV character confirmed:



Heh....the timing is perfect, seeing as I just finished FF V a few minutes ago.


----------



## mmzrmx (Oct 9, 2008)

Close up art of Cloud and Terra, CG pic of terra aswell.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, yeah so soon too. Now the debates can settle down at Gamefaqs.


----------



## Piekage (Oct 9, 2008)

Terra looks great. I'd have prefered green hair, but she still looks good.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 9, 2008)

looks like the character roster is finally complete. anyone know the offical U.S. release date yet.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Oct 9, 2008)

... I really want this game, but I haven't got a PSP. Terra looks great and so do the rest of the cast!


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 9, 2008)

Rearranged for convenience:





*Spoiler*: _The CG_ 














*Spoiler*: _The Gods_


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 9, 2008)

Moving on to brighter things:


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

Damn game looks sick i do want NOW


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 9, 2008)

Meh, not as good as the Crisis Core one, IMO.

Damn, some of those designs in those portraits are fucking terrible. ;_;

But the rest looks good.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone know if this game will have online features?  'Cause I'd be owning everyone... with Sephiroth.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 10, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Anyone know if this game will have online features?  'Cause I'd be owning everyone... with Sephiroth.



screw sephiroth, it's about Squall and Tidus!!!!!!!! i may pick up Onion knight.
anyway when is this thing coming out to the U.S.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, that PSP design is boring.  Not as good as the Crisis Core one.  Here's hoping that they do a Birth by Sleep Bundle PSP and hopefully have a better design overall.  

I think I will import the game, depending if a US release is withing a 2 month gap from the Japanese one.  I know that once I got the Crisis Core Bundle, I wasn't able to play the American Version all the way through because I experienced it in Japanese.  Don't want it to happen with this game. Unless the story isn't lengthy and easy.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 10, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Anyone know if this game will have online features?  'Cause I'd be owning everyone... with Sephiroth.



Fuck Sephiroth. If it does have online features Zidane, Kuja, and Bartz will be the end of you.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 10, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Fuck Sephiroth. If it does have online features Zidane, Kuja, and Bartz will be the end of you.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 10, 2008)

OH god I don't think I can ever take kefka seriously after that portrait.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 10, 2008)

I wonder who'll be depicted as the stronger character between Squall and Cloud


----------



## Stroev (Oct 10, 2008)

I must get this. ExDeath and Butz Bartz are freaking awesome. 
And ExDeath looks surprisingly similat to his original concept art. Kinda like how the Light Warrior did his Icon pose for the box art during the first trailer.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2008)

masterriku said:


> OH god I don't think I can ever take kefka seriously after that portrait.



Why so serious?


----------



## Masurao (Oct 11, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Why so serious?



Why did I lol so hard?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Why did I lol so hard?



Did the line, the picture, or the name of the picture get ya?


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 11, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> once again...... their revealing all these awsome characters except the ones from FFXII. am i the only one seeing this?



lol no ur not. And many people are happy. Wack ass cast of characters in 12. only person worth a damn is Balthier.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 11, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> lol no ur not. And many people are happy. Wack ass cast of characters in 12. only person worth a damn is Balthier *And his Playboy Bunny*.



Fixed for ya


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks. i actually thought long and hard about putting her down, since she's good for a fap. But i said no...clearly i was wrong. I guess tna is worthy of recognition.

any new trailers or vids for this game...or was Square a bitch again, keeping their shit behind closed doors.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 11, 2008)

Noo, Zack plz. Not Cloud. ;_;


----------



## Piekage (Oct 11, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> thanks. i actually thought long and hard about putting her down, since she's good for a fap. But i said no...clearly i was wrong. I guess tna is worthy of recognition.
> 
> any new trailers or vids for this game...or was Square a bitch again, keeping their shit behind closed doors.



Just this, which isn't much. Just clips of some guy using using Tidus against Warrior of Light and Squall. We might get the newest trailer soon, considering how fast we got the DKSigma one.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's whole set (click to enlarge):



Yes, they are coming out w/ the potion drink again...
This time round, it's the Dissidia Limited Edition.


The first picture looked yellow-ish/gold-ish probably because of the lighting. The PSP itself actually looks more like white/silver, or just a special edition white. Pretty sure they are gonna come out w/ some fancy name for it -_-!


There's this FF 20th An logo on the front side of the PSP.
(different from any other 2000/3000 special edition PSP for far since none of them had artwork on the front side)

P.S. this picture didn't came out clear T_T too many people were taking pictures @ that time. Didn't want to be an a$$ hugging the spot blocking everyone else's camera...


----------



## Even (Oct 13, 2008)

The previous potions actually tasted pretty good  Looking forward to the new ones


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 13, 2008)

Sikh Assassin said:


> Holy shit, this is going to be amazing, I can't wait, but does anyone know when it is coming in the USA, where I can get the potions, and the price of the bundle? Also, to the person taking the pictures, thanks a lot, but where, and how did it take place/did you get in?



yeah! what he said......


----------



## Stroev (Oct 13, 2008)

Now all's I need is a PSP, and I'll be set with Bartz and Zidane. 
...And some others, but these are my tops two. Hopefully we get some kind of 8-Bit Light Warriors in, too.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 14, 2008)

lmao wtf. if i drink sum final fantasy juice will i be able to do a limit breaker?


----------



## Even (Oct 14, 2008)

Sikh Assassin said:


> Holy shit, this is going to be amazing, I can't wait, but does anyone know when it is coming in the USA, where I can get the potions, and the price of the bundle? Also, to the person taking the pictures, thanks a lot, but where, and how did it take place/did you get in?



The pictures were probably taken at TGS (Tokyo Game Show), the potions are Japan only, and the bundle is probably Japan only as well...


----------



## Akira (Oct 14, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> lmao wtf. if i drink sum final fantasy juice will i be able to do a limit breaker?



It's a Hero drink


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 14, 2008)

does any one know a U.S. release for this game yet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> WHY FF9? For god fucking horribleness. ARG. Owell i'll still buy it.



I hated it too and I have no idea why people run around toting it as the best in a series that houses some other games that shit all over 9. 

And I am not sure about this...I guess we will see.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 14, 2008)

*@Sikh Assassin:* So far, there's no info regarding this package coming to the US. As most of the other Japanese limited edition systems, it's very a very small chance of this PSP getting released in the US ATM.
(in the past, none of the JP certain game edition PSP ever see a retail US release)

Potion, it's a Japanese drink made by Suntory. There's pretty much no chance of getting an oversea release of that anywhere else. Play-Asia might be getting some around the time of release if you are really interested.
BTW, if you really want to drink it, this one can tell you right now the potions are not exactly the best drink...

Online import stores are your best bet of getting these two items. However, you'll need keep in mind it'll be very costy to do so.

Play-Asia is one of the reliable online retailers, they currently have the Dissidia bundle for pre-order for $349:

Hope your sense of humor is like mine.


YesAsia is another one, their price is the same:

Databook source 2

Please note that $349 is WAY more expansive compare to the Japanese retail price: 25890 Yen (=around $250)




Sikh Assassin said:


> Also, to the person taking the pictures, thanks a lot, but where, and how did it take place/did you get in?



To answer your question:

The picture were taken on the second day @ S-E booth/TGS 2008.
All items were placed in the show case (where a lot of people were taking pictures) right by the demo line of Dissidia/KH BbS, etc.
Yes, this one got in, and took these pictures himself. The last two days of TGS opens to public. It's 1200 Yen (around $12) to get in.


----------



## Xell (Oct 14, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I hated it too and I have no idea why people run around toting it as the best in a series that houses some other games that shit all over 9.
> 
> And I am not sure about this...I guess we will see.



What other games do you specifically mean shit all over IX?

VII? Lol.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 14, 2008)

These are apparently lines from the latest TGS08 trailer and in-game dialogue that were memorized and posted up on the net.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 14, 2008)

Xell said:


> What other games do you specifically mean shit all over IX?
> 
> VII? Lol.



I agree. I enjoyed IX far more that 7-12. However, the game is hated just as much as it was loved. The characters are pretty much hit or miss with some people.

Kuja is a far better villian than Sephiroth IMO.


----------



## Akira (Oct 14, 2008)

Kefka > Sephiroth and Kuja.


He accomplished more than the two of them combined, plus he had one _awesome_ laugh.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 14, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Kefka > Sephiroth and Kuja.
> 
> 
> He accomplished more than the two of them combined, plus he had one _awesome_ laugh.



Yeah, so far Kuja is my favorite villian, but I plan to order FF VI online and play through it to see what all the Kefka fuss is about. I recently finished FF V, and Exdeath was a pretty cool villian.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 14, 2008)

Kefka is the most evil,  I'm sure. Never played the PS Final Fantasy's. IX looks sweet, though.
And if anyone whines about Aerith's death, play IV and V. See the real sad death's there.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2008)

Xell said:


> What other games do you specifically mean shit all over IX?
> 
> VII? Lol.



Well, among others, seven does shit all over it. 

But basically Tactics, Four, Three, Six, Seven, Eight, and Twelve...

I hated Nine, it was a horribly set up, terrible characters, terrible story development, they would use the same plot device over and over...they stole a plot device from four...it was just like watching a clipshow, except they took the characters you loved and replaced them with heaps of shit. And then while you watched, they pissed in your face and flung dung at you.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 14, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well, among others, seven does shit all over it.
> 
> But basically Tactics, Four, Three, Six, Seven, Eight, and Twelve...
> 
> I hated Nine, it was a horribly set up, terrible characters, terrible story development, they would use the same plot device over and over...they stole a plot device from four...it was just like watching a clipshow, except they took the characters you loved and replaced them with heaps of shit. And then while you watched, they pissed in your face and flung dung at you.



Interesting..

Heaps of shit, and flung dung at you? Were we playing the same game? I will hold my judgement on FF VI being better, because I have yet to play it. FF III better than IX? Lol. I will agree with you on the fact that, that IV was very good, and I could see why some people would appreciate that game more. 

In terms of FF XII, you would definitely be in the minority saying 12 is better than IX. There's nothing wrong with that at all, just a didn't think I'd see that opinion anywhere. Also, I believe VIII and XII is hated even more than IX.

I can also see why people disliked the characters. Some say they were too childish characters. Zidane was certaintly one of the most laid back of the FF main heroes, but that's part of what I love about the guy. This is the same problem Tales of Symphonia encountered with some fans....childish characters, story, etc.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Interesting..
> 
> Heaps of shit, and flung dung at you? Were we playing the same game? I will hold my judgement on FF VI being better, because I have yet to play it. FF III better than IX? Lol. I will agree with you on the fact that, that IV was very good, and I could see why some people would appreciate that game more.
> 
> ...



I said 12 because the system of battle and magic I loved and even a few of the characters. The only redeemable things about IX were the Waltzes and Vivi. 

What kind of main character grabs a girl's butt and goes "Ooo squishy"? Oh that's right, Ziadane does. It was just a lack luster game. Eight was just kind of drab, but it was fun. 

I only hated Nine and five.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 14, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I said 12 because the system of battle and magic I loved and even a few of the characters. The only redeemable things about IX were the Waltzes and Vivi.
> 
> What kind of main character grabs a girl's butt and goes "Ooo squishy"? Oh that's right, Ziadane does. It was just a lack luster game. Eight was just kind of drab, but it was fun.
> 
> I only hated Nine and five.



Fair enough.

The battle system in FF XII was very enjoyable. The whole thing with Zidane, being a pervert was refreshing for me, but w/e.

 I actually finished FF V recently. It was a fun game, but some of the lines in that game were *horrid*...."SWEET CHRISTMAS", and "HOLEY MOOLEY!!" come to mind. That, and the fact Exdeath turned into a fucking tree.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> The battle system in FF XII was very enjoyable. The whole thing with Zidane, being a pervert was refreshing for me, but w/e.
> 
> I actually finished FF V recently. It was a fun game, but some of the lines in that game were *horrid*...."SWEET CHRISTMAS", and "HOLEY MOOLEY!!" come to mind. That, and the fact Exdeath turned into a fucking tree.



I think 4 and tactics are my favorite, usually I would be sporting a Rydia set right now...but I haven't changed it back yet.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 14, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think 4 and tactics are my favorite, usually I would be sporting a Rydia set right now...but I haven't changed it back yet.



Heh yeah, Rydia is definably my favorite summoner by far. I haven't played the remake of FF IV on the DS. I only played the GBA version. It would have been pretty awesome to see Rydia in Dissidia nude.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 14, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Kuja is a far better villian than Sephiroth IMO.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 14, 2008)

........


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Heh yeah, Rydia is definably my favorite summoner by far. I haven't played the remake of FF IV on the DS. I only played the GBA version. It would have been pretty awesome to see Rydia in Dissidia nude.



Get off whatever computer you are on and run out...buy, steal...murder someone, I don't care how you get it, but play that game.


----------



## Serp (Oct 14, 2008)

I liked 9 my only problem was the character design  and attitude apart from Kuja was terrible. The battle system in 12 took the fun out of it, the game would fight itself 

I didn't like 8 really. 10 was fun IMO Tidus a little too naive but meh, X-2 was shit and 7 was great much better put together. But I like both septhy and kuja and love different aspects of them both respectively.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 15, 2008)

this is for all the FF7 fan boys and girls that are hating on FF8 and FF10. when this comes out im raping everyone with Squall and Tidus. fuck sepheroth and cloud!!!!!


----------



## geG (Oct 15, 2008)

IX is Hironobu Sakaguchi's favorite game in the series


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2008)

Geg said:


> IX is Hironobu Sakaguchi's favorite game in the series



Good for him, looks like despite his ability to make games, he sucks at picking good ones.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Oct 15, 2008)

What's with all the IX hate, makes me sad  .

FFIX and IV are my favs so far (haven't played all), really need to play FFVII (have just seen a friend play a bit but love Kefka anyway). 

And on the villian thing: Kefka>Kuja>Sephiroth


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 15, 2008)

New Dissidia Scans:



*Spoiler*: _NeoExdeath_ 








*Spoiler*: _Bartz/Exdeath_ 









The Terra Artwork looks amazing, but some people are skeptical of whether it's real. IMO it is, it just looks different from the others because she's the only female protagonist (the female villains have the right to be creepy).


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

9 Sucked. Bad story, bad characters, and just boring all together. 

4 i just recently played the remake and like quite alot, put it up there with 7 and 12.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 15, 2008)

Trafalgar Law said:


> What's with all the IX hate, makes me sad  .
> 
> FFIX and IV are my favs so far (haven't played all), really need to play FFVII (have just seen a friend play a bit but love Kefka anyway).
> 
> And on the villian thing: Kefka>Kuja>Sephiroth



IX is almost equally hated as it is loved(though more people love the game). Not everyone liked the characters and story direction...it's just something I'm kinda used to now.

VII gets a lot more hate, as does XII and VIII.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 15, 2008)

The Terra artwork scan is not showing up.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 15, 2008)

Oathkeeper said:


> hmmmm never heard of it(yet) it sounds cool though!!!!!!!!!!!



You know, I'm gonna address something in your signature.

Your theories about BBS are wrong. First and foremost, BBS isn't KH3. Second of all, Xenmas was talking about Sora and Roxas. 

And finally, BBS is a prequel to KH1. That means Roxas, at least as a Nobody, did not exist. Young Sora is confirmed to be in the game, so my theory is that Ven (a living person) will somehow encounter Sora and leave a significant mark in his memory, whether it's because he saves his life, or says something important, etc. 

That would explain why Sora's Nobody takes on a form that he was familiar with, if not but a long time ago, and it would also follow a pattern consistent with the sort of Nobody produced by Xehanort.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2008)

Naruto said:


> You know, I'm gonna address something in your signature.
> 
> Your theories about BBS are wrong. First and foremost, BBS isn't KH3. Second of all, Xenmas was talking about Sora and Roxas.
> 
> ...



Way to reply to a user who has not been here in over a year. 

You bigger KH fanboy, you 

That woman used to be the KH laughing stock, and the general base of what to expect when new KH info would be released.

I remember she made a post on how I deserve to be destroyed for calling KHII shallow. She also asked why people call the PS3...the PS3.

RAAAAAAAGE


----------



## Piekage (Oct 15, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> New Dissidia Scans:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like Bartz is a Mime/Mimic, since he's using the Buster Sword, Revolver(I think) and one of Onion Knight's spells.

Thanks for the Terra scan, looks fantastic. If that's a fake, it's a very good one.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Way to reply to a user who has not been here in over a year.
> 
> You bigger KH fanboy, you
> 
> ...



KH2 isnt shallow


----------



## Xell (Oct 15, 2008)

Naruto said:


> KH2 isnt shallow



It isn't? Wat?

Anyways, I won't deny IX had a pretty shitty story. Especially with the 'SUDDENLY, NECRON' ending.

But I loved the chracters. At least the protagonist wasn't an angsty little bitch throughout the game and when he was, it only lasted 10 minutes.


----------



## Piekage (Oct 15, 2008)

Naruto said:


> KH2 isnt shallow



I disagree. The characters are barely different then they were at the end of KH1, all the Disney based worlds either repeat what happened in the first game or repeat what happened in the movies, the Triangle button rules the game, Sora is grossly overpowered by the end of the game and there are almost no sidequests whatsoever.

Oh, and no Roxas mode, which really pissed me off.

The only thing that really stood out was how cool the combat looked/played. I enjoyed the game, but only at face value.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2008)

Xell said:


> It isn't? Wat?
> 
> Anyways, I won't deny IX had a pretty shitty story. Especially with the 'SUDDENLY, NECRON' ending.
> 
> But I loved the chracters. At least the protagonist wasn't an angsty little bitch throughout the game and when he was, it only lasted 10 minutes.



He just acted like a Child...and then he did some Matrix jumps at the end... OMG so trendy.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 15, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> New Dissidia Scans:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Butz (Bartz) and Exdeath looking way better in their full body artwork. It seems fun playing as Butz.

The alternate outfit on Squall looks great, his Seed Dress Uniform. Glad to see it's in this game as an alternate custome.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Oct 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> 9 Sucked. Bad story, bad characters, and just boring all together.
> 
> 4 i just recently played the remake and like quite alot, put it up there with 7 and 12.



Gotta disagre with you, the story was good (exept the Necron part, felt a bit forced) and most characters good. 

12? as a top three FF? No way, I really hated the gameplay and most of the characters where boring. I also like it better when a character has a job (FFIV, FFIX...), rather than one having the possibility to make them however they want (FFXII, a bit FFX).

Can someone provide another link to the Terra artwork, the spoiler tagged one isn?t loading.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 15, 2008)

Seriously people...let's not continue argue about which FF is better than which.

Let's go back to the subject of FF Dissidia.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2008)

Alright, someone get me some God damn Rydia artwork.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 15, 2008)

I think I'm in the mood for some Rydia nudes.

Also,  I saw that full body Terra artwork on another forum(if that is what the spoiler hides in this thread). It looks pretty nice. I can't wait to see how the characters interact in Dissidia.

@CTK...damn you, that FF IV DS video you posted makes me want to go out and buy it. I was satisfied the GBA version, but the DS version looks great.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I think I'm in the mood for some Rydia nudes.
> 
> Also,  I saw that full body Terra artwork on another forum(if that is what the spoiler hides in this thread). It looks pretty nice. I can't wait to see how the characters interact in Dissidia.
> 
> @CTK...damn you, that FF IV DS video you posted makes me want to go out and buy it. I was satisfied the GBA version, but the DS version looks great.



Which type of Rydia? Loli or non-loli?

BETTER BE NON-LOLI


----------



## Masurao (Oct 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Which type of Rydia? Loli or non-loli?
> 
> BETTER BE NON-LOLI



Why not both?


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Oct 15, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Seriously people...let's not continue argue about which FF is better than which.
> 
> Let's go back to the subject of FF Dissidia.


Ok, anyone know where I can find renders of all the artwork (heroes and villians), I?m in a sig making mood.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Which type of Rydia? Loli or non-loli?
> 
> BETTER BE NON-LOLI



Non-Loli of course...I mean look at my sig. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> I think I'm in the mood for some Rydia nudes.
> 
> Also,  I saw that full body Terra artwork on another forum(if that is what the spoiler hides in this thread). It looks pretty nice. I can't wait to see how the characters interact in Dissidia.
> 
> @CTK...damn you, that FF IV DS video you posted makes me want to go out and buy it. I was satisfied the GBA version, but the DS version looks great.



Yeah, I love this game! It's easily the best FF remake to date.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

Trafalgar Law said:


> Gotta disagre with you, the story was good (exept the Necron part, felt a bit forced) and most characters good.
> 
> 12? as a top three FF? No way, I really hated the gameplay and most of the characters where boring. I also like it better when a character has a job (FFIV, FFIX...), rather than one having the possibility to make them however they want (FFXII, a bit FFX).
> 
> Can someone provide another link to the Terra artwork, the spoiler tagged one isn?t loading.



What you feel about 12 i feel about 9  which is funny cause half the people i meet like both 9 and 12 but hate 7-8-10.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 15, 2008)

Well apparently the link to the Terra pic was taken down (it linked to the original image at 4chan) and I didn't have the sense to save it beforehand so...

I'm looking for another one but haven't had much luck so far (which further supports it being fake). I'm still convinced it was genuine though, she had small waist beads and Amano clothes and everything.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Oct 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> What you feel about 12 i feel about 9  which is funny cause half the people i meet like both 9 and 12 but hate 7-8-10.



 I like all FF i played (3,4,7,8,9,10) but 12, even without actually finishing 8 (my PS1 memory card got a bug and erased my saves and 'recalled' all it?s old saves before I got it, it was used).

@Snake: Noooo, I want my (fake) Terra art!


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 15, 2008)

I like FF9 because of the great characters same with 7 and 10


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

Trafalgar Law said:


> I like all FF i played (3,4,7,8,9,10) but 12, even without actually finishing 8 (my PS1 memory card got a bug and erased my saves and 'recalled' all it?s old saves before I got it, it was used).
> 
> @Snake: Noooo, I want my (fake) Terra art!



Ah lucky you. 

I liked 4, 7, 12, and somewhat 8. 

I hated 1-3 and 9. 

I didn't hate or love 10. It's just there...


----------



## Masurao (Oct 15, 2008)

Have you finished FF IV DS yet crazymtf?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

Very close to the ending. But to lazy to charge my DS


----------



## Masurao (Oct 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Very close to the ending. But to lazy to charge my DS



Lol

How hard is it to plug up a DS?


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 16, 2008)

After much searching I was finally able to find the skeptical Terra artwork:


*Spoiler*: _Terra Artwork_ 



​



Supposedly it was debunked because of the drawing of her hands/sword or something, but I think the main reason for me would be because there are no floral designs on her arms in her CG pic:



Other than that the Amano art is pretty consistent. Honestly, I really wouldn't mind too much if it turned out to be real.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> After much searching I was finally able to find the skeptical Terra artwork:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Terra Artwork_
> ...



I like this treatment of Terra.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 20, 2008)

New clip explaining Summon updated under System on official website:


----------



## Stroev (Oct 20, 2008)

Not sure if it was posted or not...



Final Fantasy V() and VIII stuff.


----------



## Even (Oct 21, 2008)

I wonder when they'll add Cloud and Sephiroth to the character list...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 21, 2008)

Even said:


> I wonder when they'll add Cloud and Sephiroth to the character list...



they already have. haven't you heard, the roster is complete.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 21, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> they already have. haven't you heard, the roster is complete.



I think he was talking about on the official page, V characters have been added, only VI and VII characters are missing!


----------



## Stroev (Oct 22, 2008)

V. 

And VI better come first. 
I'm sure VII was a great game, and it looks fun; but good gods, why won't the fan wank end!?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh, the new screens look pretty cool. 

I better jack a PSP.


----------



## itoikenza (Oct 24, 2008)

possibly new cloud strife info coming soon for dissidia from Dengeki!!!


----------



## Stroev (Oct 24, 2008)

itoikenza said:


> possibly new cloud strife info coming soon for dissidia from Dengeki!!!


I can already hear the fanboys screaming.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2008)

What's the big deal about Cloud? We all know he will be in the game. I'm more concerned about which FFVI characters are going to be in there.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 24, 2008)

^It was already confirmed to be Kefka and Terra.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2008)

I still have hopes there will be secret characters.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I still have hopes there will be secret characters.


Gilgamesh, Seymour and 8-Bit Light Warriors; that's all I ask.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 25, 2008)

as far as secret characters go all we need is Vincent and Auron.


----------



## itoikenza (Oct 27, 2008)

secret char. should be yuffie and seifer...* bloodfest!!!*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Gilgamesh, Seymour and 8-Bit Light Warriors; that's all I ask.


Gilgamesh has to be in the game. No if's, and's, or but's. 

I want to see Ultros. Maybe Doom Train. Cactuar and Tonberry must be in there as well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2008)

No one seems to have mentioned the Onion Knight.


----------



## Akira (Oct 27, 2008)

Locke, Setzer, Auron and Kain plz Square..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2008)

Onion
Fucking 
Knight


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 27, 2008)

Onion Knight looks awesome!


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 27, 2008)

Not the official Dissidia artwork, but these are trading figures of several characters. Cloud is included and apparently his design hasn't changed too much from his original SOLDIER uniform:


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 29, 2008)

New scans.


----------



## Cirus (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmmmm.  I got a feeling that this is going to be a very good game.  I hope they have included all the characters and don't have a small list of characters to use.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 29, 2008)

Terra = GODDESS.

Her presence alone makes this game a 11/10 already.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2008)

It certainly does look like it'll be good. Damn PSP-only.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome. Just awesome.

I'm still trying to figure out whether that's Kefka's tower they're fighting in or someplace else. And this all of a sudden crossed my mind but, seeing as how all of the arenas shown so far are important only if you've finished the game, does that mean that the relationships between the heroes/villains pick up from before/during/or after their original games finished?


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2008)

New scans


*Spoiler*: __ 









Fuck yeah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, Kefka looks ULTRA-gay.


----------



## Akira (Nov 5, 2008)

Erk, even Godmode Kefka looks lame.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2008)

Fukken Nomura gaying up the awesomeness of Kefka 

Ban him, Square.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 5, 2008)

Translations for the new scans.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Chaotic Cosmos said:
			
		

> Let's start with translating the dialogue on these pages -
> 
> Left page, middle - Kefka: "Let's play!"
> Left page, bottom - Kefka: "This is the dregs!" (unsure of this line)
> ...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 5, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Fukken Nomura gaying up the awesomeness of Kefka
> 
> Ban him, Square.



Amano designs are not exactly the epitome of manhood, in fact i think they look even more effeminate then Nomura designs!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2008)

Get the guy who did the art for XII/Vagrant Story then.

Better than Nomura, without question.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 5, 2008)

What's with all the hate on the Kefka design? I think it actually looks pretty good.


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2008)

People just love blindly hating on Nomura. Sure he's done crappy designs in the past, but his stuff for Dissidia has been great. Kefka especially.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 6, 2008)

Geg said:


> People just love blindly hating on Nomura. Sure he's done crappy designs in the past, but his stuff for Dissidia has been great. Kefka especially.



Agreed.

The  has a video explaining EX Mode and Burst. It's mostly Squall beating hell out of Ultimecia, but there's a little Zidane vs Kuja at the end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2008)

His face makeup is the gayest part. I think his outfit is alright. Could be better, could be worse.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 6, 2008)

I like Nomura's designs for Dissidia. I want alternate artwork by Amano though, like he did with the PS FF's.


----------



## Cirus (Nov 6, 2008)

Is Seifer Almasy in the game?  I am curious as to know if anyone knows if that character is in the game.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 6, 2008)

At the moment, no, and the odds aren't looking good. IMO, at this point, the characters with the best chance are those in an unrepresented game (Ivalice Alliance, FF11, FF13verse), or those who have appeared in multiple FF universes (Just Gilgamesh really, unless you count mascots). I doubt any of the ten Final Fantasies repped in Dissidia will get a third character.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Heee!*


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 8, 2008)

both cefca and tina look pretty good. i didn't know they had transformations


----------



## Even (Nov 8, 2008)

Cefca's transformation looks awesome


----------



## Stroev (Nov 8, 2008)

Vector/Kefka's Tower confirmed for arena.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 8, 2008)

i want this game soooo bad. the PSP is region free right


----------



## Jimin (Nov 8, 2008)

This game has grown on me. I'll try to borrow a copy. But I'm not too sure what SE is doing. It looks like they're trying to expand their genres.


----------



## Sesha (Nov 9, 2008)

Kefka is looking more awesome by the minute.

Sucks that FF12 isn't represented in any way. Oh, well. Hopefully they'll announce a few extra characters, such as Gilgamesh. It would more than make up for the lack of 12.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 9, 2008)

I just heard about the game, it sounds really awesome. I truly want to play as Cecil and Sephiroth (if you are able to play as the villains). 

But I don't have a PSP


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 9, 2008)

The game looks pretty but when I see the gameplay videos on the official site, it seems more or less just like KH2. Disappointed that FFXII has no representation in the game at all.

edit: Kefka looks just how I imagined. He really isn't that much different from Amano's design. Also.. no Beatrix.


----------



## itoikenza (Nov 10, 2008)

Cirus said:


> Is Seifer Almasy in the game?  I am curious as to know if anyone knows if that character is in the game.



If only yuffie and seifer were in it for "Bloodfest"!!!

Let's hope dissidia 2 has more from each ff!!! And it's for ps3!!!


----------



## Piekage (Nov 12, 2008)

Pic of Sephiroth and Cloud.

Cloud's arms look odd.


----------



## geG (Nov 12, 2008)

At least they're using the FF7 design for Cloud.

Though the Advent Children design will probably be an alternate costume or something


----------



## Naruto (Nov 12, 2008)

Damnit. Here I was, thinking I was gonna be all original and hailed as the bringer of news, and someone else posted the Cloud and Sephi scan


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 12, 2008)

That's because Piekage eats, lives, and breathes new info. xD

Other than Cloud's left arm looking lazy, they pretty much look exactly the way I thought they would. The Northern Crater is confirmed as an arena (which isn't that new), and it looks like Sephiroth's EX-Mode is One Winged Angel instead of Safer Sephiroth and his EX-Burst is Supernova or something. 

And we can all but confirm that Cloud's AC uniform is an alternate also.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 12, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> And we can all but confirm that Cloud's AC uniform is an alternate also.



Fuck yes. I mean, I dig the original designs and stuff, but that AC outfit hits the spot.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 12, 2008)

Naruto said:


> Damnit. Here I was, thinking I was gonna be all original and hailed as the bringer of news, and someone else posted the Cloud and Sephi scan







> That's because Piekage eats, lives, and breathes new info. xD


Damn right.

The lack of Safer Sephiroth is disappointing. I see they went with the original Buster Sword, and not the detailed version from Crisis Core. I kinda liked that one.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 12, 2008)

Dat sum belts I see there, Nomura?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 12, 2008)

Piekage said:


> The lack of Safer Sephiroth is disappointing. I see they went with the original Buster Sword, and not the detailed version from Crisis Core. I kinda liked that one.



The Crisis Core look should have been kept. It was true to the original, in a polished sort of way.


----------



## geG (Nov 12, 2008)

TGS trailer is up :WOW


----------



## Masurao (Nov 13, 2008)

Geg said:


> TGS trailer is up :WOW



I must say...that was one kickass trailer


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 13, 2008)

That trailer is so awesome is almost unbelievable, did i just saw Bartz using Squall's Gunblade and Cloud's Buster Sword at the same time? damn epic, Kefka sounds crazy, maybe a little too much, somehow i always imagined his voice to be quite calm despite his madness, i just need to get used to it, and the cgi parts looks so awesome that im almost wishing they make a movie out of that!


----------



## Naruto (Nov 13, 2008)

*OMFG*

That trailer was fucking awesome :WOW


----------



## Even (Nov 13, 2008)

that trailer was unbelievable


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 13, 2008)

y is that trailer so damn epic? 

...cuz its fuckin mix up of the most badass characters in gaming history. I'm keepin that vid on my psp forever.

When da FUCK is this coming out?


----------



## Piekage (Nov 13, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> y is that trailer so damn epic?
> 
> ...cuz its fuckin mix up of the most badass characters in gaming history. I'm keepin that vid on my psp forever.
> 
> When da FUCK is this coming out?



December 18th, 2008 in Japan.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks. sry for lackin info but is this ad hoc only............hmm?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm definitely gonna do the same for this game as I did for Crisis Core.

Get the jap release, rip the voices, slap them onto the dub, and play the game with english menus/subtitles and the original jap voices pek

Don't hate me for doing it, I bought the damn game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2008)

Trailer, eh? Looking good. Who is going to send me a PSP for Christmas this year?


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 13, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Trailer, eh? Looking good. Who is going to send me a PSP for Christmas this year?



santa clause of course, who else 

....unless u'v been bad


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








New scans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2008)

I actually have been pretty bad this year. All the hooker slayings and such. 

At any rate that trailer was pretty badass. I might have to just buy a PSP for this game.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 13, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually have been pretty bad this year. All the hooker slayings and such.
> 
> At any rate that trailer was pretty badass. I might have to just buy a PSP for this game.



Between Crisis Core, God of War, Disgaea, Kingdom Hearts, Dissidia, Parasite Eve and Agito 13, I don't see why you wouldn't get the PSP anyway 

I love my handheld, personally.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 13, 2008)

Naruto said:


> Between Crisis Core, God of War, Disgaea, Kingdom Hearts, Dissidia, Parasite Eve and Agito 13, I don't see why you wouldn't get the PSP anyway
> 
> I love my handheld, personally.




Yea and most of those  games are not even out yet lol and its over 4 years into the system's life cycle 0_0


Dissida looks cool and I'm going to play it but no one has PSP's around here so fighters get boring after a while 


Is there online play?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2008)

Quite alot of great psp games. This just looks like another kickass one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2008)

Naruto said:


> Between Crisis Core, God of War, Disgaea, Kingdom Hearts, Dissidia, Parasite Eve and Agito 13, I don't see why you wouldn't get the PSP anyway
> 
> I love my handheld, personally.


Crissi Core seems alright, although I've heard it was short; no interest in GoW; I have Disgaea DS; KH is not for me; PE was never my thing, either.

Still, aside from those few games, there are a bunch of others I've heard good things about. I just haven't been able to justify the purchase yet considering I am still working on Disgaea DS and Persona 3.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 13, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Crissi Core seems alright, although I've heard it was short; no interest in GoW; I have Disgaea DS; KH is not for me; PE was never my thing, either.
> 
> Still, aside from those few games, there are a bunch of others I've heard good things about. I just haven't been able to justify the purchase yet considering I am still working on Disgaea DS and Persona 3.



That's reasonable enough. Besides, if you got a DS, you probably wouldn't want a PSP. The two handhelds have a very different array of games. I have both consoles only because my sister REALLY loves pokemon, and I wanted FFTA2.

Frankly, the one game I wanted on the DS really disappointed me.

While this is a bit offtopic, can you recommend any rpgs for the DS?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2008)

Most of the DS games suck anyway. 

RPGs:
Final Fantasy III - especially if you've never played it
Final Fantasy IV
Dragon Quest IV

SRPGs:
Disgaea - duh
Luminous Arc - it's OKAY
FFTA2
Rondo of Swords - it's kind of fun, but it can be pretty hard

Action RPG/Other:
Castlevania - doesn't matter; always a good decision--like Sam Adams.
Tetris 


Honestly, I haven't played that many games on it. They all seem so shitty.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 13, 2008)

Seems very doubtful that any of those are going to be included. The official site only goes up to X on the characters page and even the FMV trailers only have characters up to X. If they include beyond that, I will be pleasantly surprised and happy as a pig in slop.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2008)

Naruto said:


> While this is a bit offtopic, can you recommend any rpgs for the DS?



RPG's:
Final Fantasy IV
Dragon Quest IV: Chapters of the Chosen

Action-RPG:
Lunar Knights
Castevania: Dawn of Sorrow [possible fail]
Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin [possible fail]
Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
The World Ends With Your [dreadful artwork]
Tales of Innocence [Japan-only, get a flash card and wait for the translation patch]
Tales of Hearts [Unconfirmed for a US release currently]

Strategy-RPG's:
Final Fantasy Tatics A2
Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon
Front Mission DS


----------



## Naruto (Nov 13, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> *Spoiler*: _In Response To TGS_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



balthier and/or fran would be absolutely faptastic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2008)

Which Cid is going to make it in the game, I wonder? There HAS to be a Cid. 

Otherwise, this game sucks, I don't care how good it is.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 13, 2008)

What if they make a completely new Cid for Dissidia? ;D


----------



## Stroev (Nov 13, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> What if they make a completely new Cid for Dissidia? ;D


Combine them all into one. It would be some super handy, smart, badass Cid. With an amazing theme. 

And to the trailer that was finally put up:
I...CAME...BRICKS.
That is all. My oldschool faves!


----------



## Piekage (Nov 14, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> *Spoiler*: _In Response To TGS_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a problem.

I'd love for 13 to be included, gives us a sneak peak at 13 and another female character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2008)

Cid will probably fly in on an Airship through the Void during a fight and drop an H-Bomb on ex-Death.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't wanna bring down your hopes but I think the full roster was said to be revealed in the TGS trailer, which we saw 

So no FF12 or 13. And no Cid


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 14, 2008)

What to do, what to do. Import and play it blindly, or wait for an European release (lololol)

Maybe I could import it from the US when it comes out there. Hmm, that's a better idea. 

I hope the game doesn't have that much ghosting. I tried to play Crisis Core again, but damn, the ghosting is terrible.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2008)

Ghosting? Oo


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 14, 2008)

Ketchup said:


> What to do, what to do. Import and play it blindly, or wait for an European release (lololol)
> 
> Maybe I could import it from the US when it comes out there. Hmm, that's a better idea.
> 
> I hope the game doesn't have that much ghosting. I tried to play Crisis Core again, but damn, the ghosting is terrible.



I'd just import the JP version if you're importing anyway, it'll be out months before the USA one...plus it'll have those epic japanese voices.


And what the hell is "ghosting"?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe he'll be a summon. Like Chupon.


----------



## Serp (Nov 14, 2008)

Isn't ghosting like profiles of other users or NPC profiles that you can fight?


----------



## Piekage (Nov 14, 2008)

Naruto said:


> I don't wanna bring down your hopes but I think the full roster was said to be revealed in the TGS trailer, which we saw
> 
> So no FF12 or 13. And no Cid



For the story mode. Nomura said something about suprises. That could mean anything, so it's possible that secret characters might make it.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 14, 2008)

Remember the tagline for the first trailer?: "There are 12 worlds...and the 13th is about to be revealed." Also supporting it are the hidden frames for F11 and F12 on the official site:



Don't know what that means, but I don't think they'd just scrap the idea entirely.

EDIT: Just found it on GameFAQS.



			
				hemmy086 said:
			
		

> The game's story mode is split via characters. At the beginning you can only select the 10 FF heroes on the side of Cosmos.
> 
> Each character's story mode will have connections and links to the other characters, linking their stories together in the overall plot.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2008)

It's a fighting games, there has to be secret characters. Gilgamesh and Cid are musts.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2008)

Piekage said:


> For the story mode. Nomura said something about suprises. That could mean anything, so it's possible that secret characters might make it.



If balthier is in this, I'll shit bricks.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd imagine Smash Bros. as a lifetime game.

Anywho, I wonder what they mean by V being different? Hmm... Well, it's my favorite anyway.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 15, 2008)

while were on the subject of secret characters. is it me or is everybody forgeting about *Vincent* and *Auron*. i mean they are like the greatest characters ever to grace the final fantasy universe.


----------



## Even (Nov 15, 2008)

Vincent and Auron would be awesome


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 15, 2008)

If I had the Dissidia bundle I'd never open that sexy box


----------



## Naruto (Nov 15, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> while were on the subject of secret characters. is it me or is everybody forgeting about *Vincent* and *Auron*. i mean they are like the greatest characters ever to grace the final fantasy universe.



Agreed. Vincent and Auron are indeed very high up there


----------



## Even (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe we'll get DLC or something


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2008)

..PSP DLC?

LOL WUT?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 15, 2008)

I think there are a few psp DLC stuff through ps3...same like how psp demos work.

If any game is to have psp dlc it'll be this one.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..PSP DLC?
> 
> LOL WUT?



Theres wipeout pure and pulse DLC, as well as MH DLC and Killzone DLC.

off the top of my head.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh, so I guess DLC is useless goodies.

So yeah..there'll be costumes galore, I guess.

I bet every character has an unlockable Cloud attire.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 15, 2008)

Well they did say that they were planning on four alternate costumes per character.


...lol.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2008)

It has to be ho-shit good.

DLC, to me, seems like a small way to nickel-and-dime people. Namco-Bandai is a pretty damn good example of this. All of their games have "DLC", which is just codes to unlock data already on the discs.

It costs well over $100 to unlock all of the content in Ace Combat 6, which is all *on the disc*.

A lot of Japanese companies seem to follow the suit of paying for stuff already on the disc, and I for one won't be paying a dime for the Dissida stuff. Especially conisdering there will probably be cheat codes to already unlock it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, but look at what Square's been doing for DLC, with that Wii Crystal Chronicles game. Making people pay money for that blargatry.

Who knows if they will make it free, or make it priced. They would make a killing if they priced it, that's for sure. And if they do, it better not be stuff simply inaccessible without data/hex editing.

If they do, I'll simply post hex codes here for anybody with custom firmware to get the goodies


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2008)

Still hoping for Light Warrior to have an 8-Bit costume. Just imagining it wobble around on a 3-D game is just L-O-L quality.


----------



## Even (Nov 16, 2008)

hehe, that would be like Mr. Game & Watch in Brawl  Would be pretty cool


----------



## Typhex (Nov 16, 2008)

Ooooh I just can't wait for dissidia to come out! I want to play as my favorite villain, Sephiroth 
I can't wait! I JUST CAN'T!!


----------



## Naruto (Nov 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yes, but look at what Square's been doing for DLC, with that Wii Crystal Chronicles game. Making people pay money for that blargatry.
> 
> Who knows if they will make it free, or make it priced. They would make a killing if they priced it, that's for sure. And if they do, it better not be stuff simply inaccessible without data/hex editing.
> 
> If they do, I'll simply post hex codes here for anybody with custom firmware to get the goodies



If there's shit on the disc, we custom firmware owners will get it 

I'm not paying for fucking DLC.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 16, 2008)

This will last a lifetime!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2008)

Who said that line? Nomura? Mister over-hyper?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 16, 2008)

It was on some scans...too small to tell though.


----------



## Even (Nov 16, 2008)

I guess they took the complaints about Crisis Core being too short very seriously


----------



## Naruto (Nov 16, 2008)

Even said:


> I guess they took the complaints about Crisis Core being too short very seriously



My beef with Crisis Core is that it is not very open ended. I still loved the game, but lets face it, if it wasn't FF7 related, nobody would give a damn.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2008)

Unless Dissidai has open-ended traveling on a world map or something, or even has traversable levels(think SSE from Smash Bros. Wii), then I'll say it can be played for a long time.

Also many modes, just like in Smash Bros.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 17, 2008)

And now for some new scans courtesy of V-Jump. A few of them reiterate the FFVI and FFVII content from before (plus Cloud's EX Burst), but a couple of other scans reveal the EX Burst of every character, while the last one shows how the menu works (Top Menu, Item, Customise), sheds a bit of light on Warrior of Light and Garland's EX Mode and reveals a few new summons.


*Spoiler*: _New V-Jump scans_


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2008)

Original Light Warrior and Garland costumes? Sweet. 
*EDIT:* EXE- Mode/Burst

And  antagonist's EX-Bursts/Forms are cooler than the good guys.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 18, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> And now for some new scans. A few of them reiterate the FFVI and FFVII content from before (plus Cloud's EX Burst), but a couple of other scans reveal the EX Burst of every character, while the last one shows how the menu works (Top Menu, Item, Customise), sheds a bit of light on Warrior of Light and Garland's EX Mode and reveals a few new summons.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _New scans_


Awsome scan!!!!!!!!!!! i like the shot where it has all the heros and villians lined up together on different sides.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2008)

Prediction: Story for each character is about 2 hours and the infinite unlockables are extra money, a shitty weapon, alternate menu sound effects/music from each of thei respective game, and a megalixer.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 18, 2008)

^
Even that would mean we'd get a 40 hour long story...for a fighter that's great.








Scan translations.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2008)

2 hour story? Hell naw. More like 20-30 minutes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2008)

Certainly not playing for a lifetime.

30 minutes seems more likely.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd like to see 30 - 40 minutes plthx.

Unless it all comes together like the Wii Smash Bros.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 18, 2008)

Menu Details: 


*Spoiler*: _Menu Details_ 






> *Story Mode*
> Select a character, battle your way through and check out their story. Story will be different based on the character you selected.
> *Quick Battle*
> No story elements here, just head straight into fighting. Experience points earned in these fights can be carried over to the Story Mode.
> ...





> The Customize Menu found under Player Data, the Chocobo in the screen will move forward as you fight more battles. When it touches an item on the screen, there will be extra experience points or special items for you.
> *
> Abilities, Items, Accessories, Summons and EX Mode*
> The first five menu items, customize these items here.
> ...





> As mentioned previously, there are options to install certain amount of data to your Memory Stick to reduce the load time. Another nice touch is you can choose to install 245Mb, 373Mb or 528Mb of data and the installation screen is Final Fantasy V.





> Final Fantasy IV?s Barbariccia above is one of the latest summons to be revealed (Leviathan and Bomb can be seen in the scans).


----------



## Stroev (Nov 18, 2008)

FFV installation screen? 

And I wonder what these "missions" are about? Hmm, as long as they're not cheap cut-and-paste missions fighting another character(at the very least, make like the event modes in Smash Bros).


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 19, 2008)

More new scans from Famitsu. Now featuring some more info regarding the board game, green haired Tina/Terra as an alt, a look at the Online Lobby (still only Ad-Hoc, I'm afraid) and some more Cloud and Sephiroth content.


*Spoiler*: _New Famitsu scans_


----------



## Even (Nov 19, 2008)

awesome, scans are awesome  I'm so getting this game on the release day  December can't come fast enough


----------



## itoikenza (Nov 19, 2008)

Naruto said:


> I'm definitely gonna do the same for this game as I did for Crisis Core.
> 
> Get the jap release, rip the voices, slap them onto the dub, and play the game with english menus/subtitles and the original jap voices pek
> 
> Don't hate me for doing it, I bought the damn game



Please share this eng. ver. when it comes out!!!


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2008)

Cloud meets the badass old-school(Firion/Cecil) characters. And Tidus.

He wishes he wasn't overrated by the fandom.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 19, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Cloud meets the badass old-school(Firion/Cecil) characters. And Tidus.
> 
> He wishes he wasn't overrated by the fandom.



For real. Dont understand how folks put Cloud over all of them (not taking anything away from him).

Cloud better pray for his Accent Core attire with a lil sumptin sumptin cuz he lookin plain as shit compared to everyone....Knowing Nomura he probably saved the most rediculus alt costume for Cloud.

THANKYOU for the green hair Terra...was wonderin wtf happened lol.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 19, 2008)

i dont like how Terra and Kefka look they should have look like this

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Kefka*




*Terra*


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 19, 2008)

But...they look pretty much almost the same as the original Amano designs already (including those Anthology versions).

EDIT: More info on multiplayer.



> Frostman
> The devs explain in the article their interpretation of Cloud and Sephiroth's fighting styles. Cloud would tend toward a "Smash and Blow" style while Sephiroth is naturally the "Blade Master," to use the dev's own words.
> 
> Perhaps more important than ogling the Final Fantasy swordsmen are the Multiplayer details mentioned.
> ...


Ghost data? They're really putting a lot of thought into this. Secret characters don't seem that far fetched to me anymore.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Anybody with a ps3 getting the JP version of this? I am and i wanna test how Adhoc-party works for dissidia.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> But...they look pretty much almost the same as the original Amano designs already (including those Anthology versions).
> 
> EDIT: More info on multiplayer.
> 
> ...



Ghost data is just a recording of a fight. You can probably load a fight you had with a friend, or your own ghost from some other fight.

The "ghost" will do exactly what he did when the recording was done.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 22, 2008)

> Three New FFXI Expansion Chapters Announced
> 
> Bla, bla, bla, bla...*Furthermore, the FFXI character Shantotto was revealed to be a playable character in the forthcoming Final Fantasy Dissidia*...bla, bla, bla
> 
> in Kotaku



Oh dear, if this is confirmed only XII characters will be missing!


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 22, 2008)

Torres: Premiership Defenders Are Dodgy!


Confirmed it is.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Is there a link to the article?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2008)

*OKAY EVERYBODY PAUSE FOR A MOMENT NOW!*

Start crossing fingers for Balthier pek


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Naruto said:


> *OKAY EVERYBODY PAUSE FOR A MOMENT NOW!*
> 
> Start crossing fingers for Balthier pek



You mean vaan...


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> You mean vaan...



Vaan is a little bitch.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 22, 2008)

If they stick to the main hero, it'll be Vaan and Vayne. Though it's interesting to know which FFXI characters they choose due to loose story.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2008)

Vaan is not a hero. He's just the main playable dude in towns.

He's the worst final fantasy character ever and should be shot on sight.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Here's the official source btw.


Rei's (from neon genesis evangelion) voice actor will be voicing shanttoto...epic .




edit:

Jeckt's Ultimate:


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 22, 2008)

If you wanna talk the main hero, then it really should be Ashe. They just made FFXII so you play as one of the side characters viewing the main hero. I'd actually prefer it to be Ashe but I'm hoping they screw the trend and just pick Balthier.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> If you wanna talk the main hero, then it really should be Ashe. They just made FFXII so you play as one of the side characters viewing the main hero. I'd actually prefer it to be Ashe but I'm hoping they screw the trend and just pick Balthier.



The main hero should have been ashe's dead husband...but they hadn't killed off all those folks who made X-2 so yeah...another lady with a dead lover on the prowl we got lol.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> If you wanna talk the main hero, then it really should be Ashe. They just made FFXII so you play as one of the side characters viewing the main hero. I'd actually prefer it to be Ashe but I'm hoping they screw the trend and just pick Balthier.



Balthier is the right choice 

He owns every cameo he gets. Look at the war of the lions. 

When Balthier showed up, I practically came.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Nov 22, 2008)

I was gonna wait until this comes out here in the US, but if Balthier ends up being in it I might have to go ahead and import.  Ashe or Bashe would be good too, but I wouldn't import just for them.  Don't want Vaan or Vayne.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 22, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> The main hero should have been ashe's dead husband...but they hadn't killed off all those folks who made X-2 so yeah...another lady with a dead lover on the prowl we got lol.



Rasler dying in the opening credits was a serious blow. I was speechless considering I thought he would have been a playable character.

And assuming they do use FFXII and use Vayne, they should replace him and just use Yiazmat.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 22, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> You mean vaan...



Please, we don't need to see one of the worst characters in the series represented in this game.

We already have Tidus taking that role.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> We already have Tidus taking that role.


*
YES*

Thank you.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 22, 2008)

Tidus:Vaan::Yuna:Ashe

The story is told from Tidus's/Vaan's perspective (making them the protagonist), but the actual story focuses on Yuna/Ashe (making them the main character). The chance that Tidus was picked makes Vaan more likely. Although I'd much prefer Balthier. 

..and about Shantotto. I don't know too much about FFXI, but she just doesn't look like she fits in with the rest of the cast too much. If they manage to make this work I will praise Squeenix for their plot skills.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 22, 2008)

Maybe she is the joke character of the game.

Like Maria in Castlevania Judgment, but less broken and less of a failure as a character in general.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Shantoto is a very badass black mage actually. And Tidus was way more of a main character in his game than Vaan. Don't you remember the whole "it's my story" speech?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 22, 2008)

In that case Balthier should be the hero for FFXII. He was the "leading man" after all.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 22, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Cloud meets the badass old-school(Firion/Cecil) characters. And Tidus.
> 
> He wishes he wasn't overrated by the fandom.



Or derailed by the fandom.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2008)

As long as it's Amano Vaan.



And for antagonists I see Vayne or Gabranth.


----------



## Even (Nov 23, 2008)

Balthier and Gabranth


----------



## Naruto (Nov 23, 2008)

Balthier x Fran pek

It's canon 

[/offtopic]


----------



## Stroev (Nov 23, 2008)

Naruto said:


> Balthier x Fran pek
> 
> It's canon
> 
> [/offtopic]


ZidaneXGarnet
CecilXRosa



So now that the fighting styles have been released, who's maining who?


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Maybe she is the joke character of the game.



If she's a joke character, the joke's on whoever has to fight her. She's a lot cooler than most of the other characters.

She almost makes me want to get a PSP.

...Almost.


----------



## jdbzkh (Nov 23, 2008)

Stroev said:


> ZidaneXGarnet
> CecilXRosa
> 
> 
> ...



Cloud and Zidane will be my boy's.

Then when I wanna switch things up I'll end up using Terra & Kuja.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll know how to use everyone perfectly, that's the only way to do well in fighters since if you know how to use a character you know how to play against them also. My main will be Squall.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Please, we don't need to see one of the worst characters in the series represented in this game.
> 
> We already have Tidus taking that role.



Notice the two worst characters in FF team up in the clips? I mean putting Zidane and tidus together? Perfect for = Shit characters of the series.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Notice the two worst characters in FF team up in the clips? I mean putting Zidane and tidus together? Perfect for = Shit characters of the series.



That's kinda true lol...like the squall v sephiroth CS.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 23, 2008)

V and IX will be my mains. 

As for story mode, I'll check out Light Warriors, then go to V, VI, and IX.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> That's kinda true lol...like the squall v sephiroth CS.



Oh forgot about that. While i don't hate squall like i do sephiroth the piece of shit overrated character, i found them fighting weird.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 23, 2008)

Zidane is awesome.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 24, 2008)

WTF is this shit? Squall is like THE only character that made me like ff8


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 24, 2008)

Balthier and Gabranth were the only truly decent characters in XII.

Auron slaughters the entire cast though. pek


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 24, 2008)

Naruto said:


> WTF is this shit? Squall is like THE only character that made me like ff8



I liked Squall/Rinoa ofcourse and the whole laguna crew and zell...the only ones i didn't like were those goons of seifer and Irvine/Selphie.


Zell was just epic though, i can't fathom not liking him...he was badass and otakuish and never either went emo like Seifer or retard like Wakka .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 24, 2008)

Naruto said:


> WTF is this shit? Squall is like THE only character that made me like ff8



Zell's retarded failure made the game.

It was like seeing the Japanese take on some super hyper fucking retarded drug user.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 24, 2008)

At first, Tidus came off as a whiner when I first saw him, but now it seems like it's not. So I'm watching a walkthrough of X.

And the cast of IX was sweet. Can't wait to see Mokey Boy's story mode and Man-Thong's story mode.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 24, 2008)

Stroev said:


> At first, Tidus came off as a whiner when I first saw him, but now it seems like it's not. So I'm watching a walkthrough of X.
> 
> And the cast of IX was sweet. Can't wait to see Mokey Boy's story mode and Man-Thong's story mode.



I don't wanna express my feelings about FF 10 in general, otherwise I'll be lynched 

But I will say that Auron is a mitigating factor that sadly isn't good enough to counter the levels of fail that Tidus adds to that movie game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Zell's retarded failure made the game.
> *
> It was like seeing the Japanese take on some super hyper fucking retarded drug user*.



Greatest thing you ever posted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2008)

I want to play this. I hope that Zidane's special ability is turning Oozaru and shooting a Kamehameha out his ass.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 24, 2008)

Naruto said:


> I don't wanna express my feelings about FF 10 in general, otherwise I'll be lynched



I got cho back, bee.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 24, 2008)

*Secret Story mode convo...*

raaaaage on 10chara!


			
				Tidus said:
			
		

> Listen to mah story guiz!





			
				 Butts said:
			
		

> Holy moly!





			
				Zidane said:
			
		

> So, Terra...





			
				Light Warrior said:
			
		

> Alas, I am still generic.





			
				Firion said:
			
		

> Why did half of my team die off, and hardly anyone else's? Tidus doesn't count, Zidane survived, Squall, wtf?, Cecil's all survived sans one.





			
				Onion Kinght said:
			
		

> I got reduced back to a character with no develpoment again!





			
				Terra said:
			
		

> Hey, I don't have any belts!





			
				Cloud said:
			
		

> It's cool guys, I'm old school again, not the overwanked one!





			
				Squall said:
			
		

> Did that ass Sora actually call me "Leon"?





			
				Cecil said:
			
		

> Hey biatches, I just got ANOTHER remake!


----------



## Wesley (Nov 24, 2008)

You know, all Ultmeica needed in order to mellow out was a good dickin'.  It's canon.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 24, 2008)

Squall died before that could happen. Thus Rinoa became Ultimecia and is infinitely sexually frustrated.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 24, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Squall died before that could happen. Thus Rinoa became Ultimecia and is infinitely sexually frustrated.



Nah, he was kidnapped by a lame spin-off series and forced to change names.  

Seriously, if any FF boss needed more developement, she did.  You end up with people making crack theories that she's Rinoa just to give her some personal relevance.  Plus the whole "Kurse all SeeDs" thing with the silly accent.  Actually makes her kind of cute in a sad sort of way.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 24, 2008)

Wesley said:


> You know, all Ultmeica needed in order to mellow out was a good dickin'.  It's canon.



I thought she was gettin it from Cid?

Viagra on deck.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 24, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> I thought she was gettin it from Cid?
> 
> Viagra on deck.



That was Edea and she only turned evil due to possession.  Cid was doing his knightly duties up until that point and only really failed when he couldn't bring himself to kill her.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 24, 2008)

But Ultimecia _was_ Rinoa.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 24, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> But Ultimecia _was_ Rinoa.



Only briefly for a few rounds of possession highjinks.  Otherwise, it's a crazy fan theory.  Fan's are crazy.  Crazy, crazy, fans.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 24, 2008)

But it's not a fan theory though. It makes sense if you look at the clues in the game. She has the GF Reaver which is based off the ring that Squall had. The Time Compression was her way of trying to be with Squall. Not to mention that it's stated in the game that sorceress need their "knight" to not go crazy; case in point, Cid and Edea. Even what she says when you kill her alludes to her being Rinoa. 

It's never explicitly stated just like Laguna isn't stated to be Squall's dad but her sudden appearance as an end boss is not without clues. Necron holds that honor as a "WTF Final Boss".


----------



## Wesley (Nov 25, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> But it's not a fan theory though. It makes sense if you look at the clues in the game. She has the GF Reaver which is based off the ring that Squall had. The Time Compression was her way of trying to be with Squall. Not to mention that it's stated in the game that sorceress need their "knight" to not go crazy; case in point, Cid and Edea. Even what she says when you kill her alludes to her being Rinoa.
> 
> It's never explicitly stated just like Laguna isn't stated to be Squall's dad but her sudden appearance as an end boss is not without clues. Necron holds that honor as a "WTF Final Boss".



Yeah, I know the theory, but really, it's simply people reading into things that aren't there.  Time Kompression only served to obliterate everything while combining all the powers of every Sorceress that ever was or ever would be.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 25, 2008)

Or was it?  

I just believe it to be true mainly cause the theme of the game was love. The whole Time Compression was love gone awry. I also prefer it so Ultimecia isn't just another Necron. Heh.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 25, 2008)

played that game 3 times and i STILL don't know shit. Piss off game i say....still my fav final fantasy. Just cuz i can't understand it (or i just dont remember ), i say the story is a 10 lol.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 25, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Or was it?
> 
> I just believe it to be true mainly cause the theme of the game was love. The whole Time Compression was love gone awry. I also prefer it so Ultimecia isn't just another Necron. Heh.



Oh, I understand why people would want to believe it.  Either because they hate Rinoa or to make Ultemecia more interesting than she actually was.  It's still just a theory though.  About as baseless as the "Everyone is killed by the Planet!" theory that floated around in FF7dom until Advent Children.

Still, I'm glad she made it into the game.  Hopefully her characterization is as good in the game as it was in the trailer, because all I could really think was "I'd tap that" for every second she was on-screen.  Also makes me curious if the dubbing will have the silly accent.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 25, 2008)

People said everyone was killed by the Planet? Haha. That's interesting.

I'm actually not looking forward to some of the voices. They did do a pretty good job with FFXII though, especially Balthier so maybe they won't fuck it up. Just get someone else to do Tidus. For real. The voice actor himself decided to make Tidus whiny.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 25, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> People said everyone was killed by the Planet? Haha. That's interesting.



Yeah, it based upon a few notable quotes in the game concerning the nature of Holy and what the Planet percieved as threats.  Add in a reasonably vague ending and you get all kinds of interpretations.  It's not really an unreasonable theory, simply a very uncomfortable one to consider.  Basically you just played through a game only to have the entire cast and humanity wiped out by the planet due to enviromental damage.

That's NGE-level wtf even if it's not as graphic and plain mean-spirited.



> I'm actually not looking forward to some of the voices. They did do a pretty good job with FFXII though, especially Balthier so maybe they won't fuck it up. Just get someone else to do Tidus. For real. The voice actor himself decided to make Tidus whiny.



I didn't mind Tidus.  Though I'm sure the casting will be excellent regardless.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> People said everyone was killed by the Planet? Haha. That's interesting.
> 
> I'm actually not looking forward to some of the voices. They did do a pretty good job with FFXII though, especially Balthier so maybe they won't fuck it up. Just get someone else to do Tidus. For real. The voice actor himself decided to make Tidus whiny.



Meh, i played ffxii in japanese and balthier is voiced by the guy who does Sanji from one piece...screw his USA voice .


As for tidus...he'll prolly have the same voice...+1 for us who're importing . (tidus in japanese is not whiny at all surprisingly)


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 25, 2008)

XII voices prolly woulda sounded better if it didn't sound like everyone was speaking thru goddamn paper cups.

the game made me want to have tea and crumpets.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 25, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Meh, i played ffxii in japanese and balthier is voiced by the guy who does Sanji from one piece...screw his USA voice .
> 
> 
> As for tidus...he'll prolly have the same voice...+1 for us who're importing . (tidus in japanese is not whiny at all surprisingly)



Yeah that's what I saw when I heard the japanese Tidus. I read an interview with the English VA for Tidus and he specifically stated the he felt Tidus had to have a whiny voice. 

Also, Balthier's English VA = The Man. One of the best across all games imo.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Nov 25, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Yeah, I know the theory, but really, it's simply people reading into things that aren't there.  Time Kompression only served to obliterate everything while combining all the powers of every Sorceress that ever was or ever would be.



Yes, bekause the Time Kompression was merely her theme of defying fate. Read the Ultimecia FAQ on GameFAQs where everything Ultimecia related is discussed, and Rinoa being Ultimecia is just fan conjekture.

Oh yeah and if FFXII were put on two discs rather than one we wouldn't have the voice compression... but it wasn't that bad once you got into it.


----------



## Even (Nov 25, 2008)

Japanese Tidus = Ichigo from Bleach 
Japanese Squall = Itachi from Naruto


----------



## Piekage (Nov 25, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> But it's not a fan theory though. It makes sense if you look at the clues in the game. She has the GF Reaver which is based off the ring that Squall had. The Time Compression was her way of trying to be with Squall. Not to mention that it's stated in the game that sorceress need their "knight" to not go crazy; case in point, Cid and Edea. Even what she says when you kill her alludes to her being Rinoa.



But when you scan Griever, it tells you that Ultimecia created him from Squall's mind. Edea didn't go crazy either, it was Ulty in control. And Square shot that theory down by stating that Sorceresses have normal human life spans (hence why Adel was looking for a successor), so Rinoa couldn't possibly have lived long enough to become Ultimecia.


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 25, 2008)

I knew of this for a while, courtesy of PSPfanboy.com.  Looks pretty goddamn epic.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2008)

Even said:


> Japanese Tidus = Ichigo from Bleach
> Japanese Squall = Itachi from Naruto



Japanese Chaos: Cell from dbz.

Japanese Kuja: Gaara from naruto.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 25, 2008)

Even said:


> Japanese Tidus = Ichigo from Bleach
> Japanese Squall = Itachi from Naruto





Dreikoo said:


> Japanese Chaos: Cell from dbz.
> 
> Japanese Kuja: Gaara from naruto.



Japanese Cloud: Sasori from Naruto Shippuuden


----------



## Slayz (Nov 25, 2008)

This game is one of the reason's why I bothered getting a PSP in the first place


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 26, 2008)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Japanese Cloud: Sasori from Naruto Shippuuden



Also plays Suzaku Kururugi from Code Geass 

Japanese Onion Knight: Lelouch Lamperouge from Code Geass


----------



## Naruto (Nov 26, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> Also plays Suzaku Kururugi from Code Geass
> 
> Japanese Onion Knight: Lelouch Lamperouge from Code Geass



Srsly? I knew about CloudxSasori goodness but I didn't know Suzaku was also voiced by our favorite emo


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 26, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> Also plays Suzaku Kururugi from Code Geass



He also is the Japanese voice for Johnathan Morris in Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin.

Maybe he contributes to the whiny, emoness of Johnathan, who's emodom is a lot like Cloud. 


"BAWWW MY DAD DIED"


----------



## Stroev (Nov 26, 2008)

I hope theres battle and boss battle music in.

FFIII Boss theme. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo9MT_x3_C0[/YOUTUBE]
Click on the title if vid doesn't work.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 26, 2008)

New pics!


*Spoiler*: _The Said New Pics_ 



Shantotto Jump Scan



Shantotto Costume
Shantotto Costume Ex-Mode
Shantotto Alternate
Alternatae Ex-Mode


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 26, 2008)

What the hell is that Shantotto shit?


----------



## Bankai Goku (Nov 26, 2008)

> I'm actually not looking forward to some of the voices. They did do a pretty good job with FFXII though, especially Balthier so maybe they won't fuck it up. Just get someone else to do Tidus. For real. The voice actor himself decided to make Tidus whiny.




good point this is like a SUPER, AWSOME, MEGA present for the old fans of FF (like me) and I hope that the game is not screwed in this point because 90% of game caracters don't have a voice so they need to work this detail out.

next is the plot I usually don't go search online for this kind of stuff but from what I know the caracters will be paired like Zidane and Firion.

from the trailers in the JP site there are no cloud or sephiroth gameplay (till 26/11/08), and they are some of my favourite caracters so its wait to see.

Lets hope guys!!


----------



## Vasp (Nov 26, 2008)

Shantotto? Are you friggin serious? Hahahaha, she is one of the best characters to choose from FFXI. She's a beast, and hilarious too. I wonder who her counterpart will be. 

Here's hoping for Prince Trion


----------



## Bankai Goku (Nov 26, 2008)

anyone knows the europe release date for the Game ?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 26, 2008)

2009, the earliest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 26, 2008)

FFXI character? No wonder I didn't know what the fuck it was.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 26, 2008)

And she's done by the actor who did Ayanami  Rei .


----------



## Stroev (Nov 26, 2008)

Still waiting for the super secret Final Fantasy XIV character.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 27, 2008)

Shantotto scan.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the scan. I wasn't expecting 11 to make it's way in, but I'm glad I was wrong. Another Female, and a mage at that. That means there's hope for Lightning.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 28, 2008)

The official site has an updated cloud v sephiroth fight video..damn...i just can't believe how amazing that was....and they had a new version of one winged angel orchestrated for dissidia too. It's not the one from AC or the one from vii.


Cloud had braver and cross cut...as normal moves...damn...so much epic so little time.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 28, 2008)

Music confirmed(as from videos):

Boss Battle(*III*)
One Winged Angel(*VII*)
Other World(*X*/First Cutscene/Braska's Final Aeon/Jecht)

And of course, the "main theme" of Dissidia, from the trailers.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 28, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> The official site has an updated cloud v sephiroth fight video..damn...i just can't believe how amazing that was....and they had a new version of one winged angel orchestrated for dissidia too. It's not the one from AC or the one from vii.



I don't think it was new. It sounded like the same arrangement used for the Advent Children trailers( not the one played during the fight in the movie.)


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 28, 2008)

Zechs Marquise said:


> I don't think it was new. It sounded like the same arrangement used for the Advent Children trailers( not the one played during the fight in the movie.)



Hmm...could have been, i only watched the JP AC like 2 years ago without watching any trailers out of fear of spoilers so my memory is shady but what i do remember was that OWA from AC had a guitar solo while this version didn't .


----------



## Stroev (Nov 28, 2008)

No, I'm pretty sure it was different.

The begining sounds different IIRC from AC.


----------



## Bankai Goku (Nov 29, 2008)

finaly the trailer release for FFVII preety cool the new ultima blade of cloud I was getting scared, so much time to release a VII trailer I thought would be a crap


----------



## Naruto (Nov 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> 2009, the earliest.



I would seriously expect it only by December 2009, at best.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd rather wait and know what's happening. I remember with Crisis Core I played the japanese version after cracking down 2 months prior to the US release. I got as far as the cinematic with angeal+genesis vs sephiroth and then I told myself it would be better to just wait.

I hope I can wait longer this time


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Naruto said:


> I'd rather wait and know what's happening. I remember with Crisis Core I played the japanese version after cracking down 2 months prior to the US release. I got as far as the cinematic with angeal+genesis vs sephiroth and then I told myself it would be better to just wait.
> 
> I hope I can wait longer this time



You imported CC without knowing japanese...ouch lol.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2008)

Kabbalah Dissidia.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll wait for someone else to figure out what all that is supposed to mean, if anything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2008)

It certainly looks cool. I am with Wesley. I don't know what the fuck that is all about.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 1, 2008)

It's the tree of  faith from the Hebrew bible, the whole arcana cards deal as well as the sefirots.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 1, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> It's the tree of  faith from the Hebrew bible, the whole arcana cards deal as well as the sefirots.



No more Persona for you.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 1, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> It's the tree of  faith from the Hebrew bible, the whole arcana cards deal as well as the sefirots.


It's not from the Hebrew bible, though it is certainly related to the more mystical Judaism. Kinda like Gnostic doctrines.

)

Cool find, btw.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2008)

I like their matching descriptions.

Golbez - Cursed Sorrow
Garland - Abyssmal Chaos
Kuja - Asperse Falsehood


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 1, 2008)

All of the bad guys are linked to the symbols of the Espers from FFXII as well. Fitting since a couple of those were homages to past bosses. 

Walker of the Wheel/Chaos = Garland
Judge Sal/Exodus = Exdeath
Darkening Cloud/Famfrit = Cloud of Darkness (duh)
The Corrupt/Mateus = Emperor
The Condemner/Zeromus = Golbez (same game, close enough)


----------



## SHM (Dec 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kefka was pulling the strings the whole time. He was biding his time until Ghestal lead him to the statues. Then he killed a bitch.



Problem is... Ghestal would search for the Statues, with or without Kefka. So, no, Kefka wasn't pulling the strings(he wasn't manipulating the emperor to go look for the Statues). He was just *waiting for Ghestal to do the job for him*.
And he is a great villain because of that??

Sorry, but Kefka is very overrated. People talk too much about his accomplishments, but completely forget that it was all due to *Ghestal's plan* and the Empire's help.

At least the other main FF villains, were smart enough to create a plan by themselves, instead of waiting for someone else to do it for them.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 2, 2008)

Kefka wasn't a grand manipulator.  He was simply a whimsical madman on a power trip.  And he did it so well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2008)

I didn't say he was a grand manipulator; I just said that he was using Ghestal to do his dirty work. I think that's pimp.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't say he was a grand manipulator; I just said that he was using Ghestal to do his dirty work. I think that's pimp.



I disagree with that.  Kefka was originally a loyal general to the Empire.  Then he was subjected to a magic infusion and snapped.  When he killed Ghestal, he'd only decided to do it just then.  When he moved the Statues out of alignment and blew up the world, he did it on a whim.  He doesn't think ahead like you're implying.  He doesn't use people.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2008)

Needs moar Dissidia scanz and less Kefka debating! 

On the note of debating villians, here is your place to be.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 2, 2008)

Kefka was the only villian to ruin the world completely. He gets props in my book.


----------



## dragonfire (Dec 2, 2008)

0.o @ teh hebrew chart thingy

don't get me wrong, i like it, just seems so random! was it released officially by squenix?

ALthough I do like the fitting of Sephiroth as the death seraph


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 2, 2008)

AC Cloud (with AC buster sword) and topless Sephiroth as alt costumes...let the fangirls scream .




A whole lot of interview as well as kuja-zidane trance....oh and ultros is  a summon. 



Storymode stuffz and Butz's EX-burst.



There's other scans which are just walls of JP text so i'm not posting them, just what they say. 

XIII chars were proposed by nomura but they were rejected...some issues about their skills not being final and not wanting to spoil XIII. 

There's gonna be "some" FFXII representation, there's 24 stages, you can chose to side with either chaos or cosmos, there's a replay mode, there's a surprise when you lvl up to 100 and shantotto is not gonna have a main storyline like the 20 other chars confirmed so far but more of a side-thing.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 3, 2008)

This game will rock


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 3, 2008)

Some information from Duckroll on Neogaf, which regurgitates some of what Dreikoo said.



> - Cloud's alternate costume is his FFVIIAC costume, and Sephiroth is just.... topless. Dissappointing imo.
> 
> - When you save replays of matches, there're lots of options in the action replay for playing with the camera, zoom, and even removing displays and taking screenshots.
> 
> ...


----------



## Even (Dec 3, 2008)

Sephiroth's alt mode looks awesome


----------



## jdbzkh (Dec 3, 2008)

The villains not having there own story is rather disapointing I was hoping of owning a few people using jecht =/

Oh well Cloud's a total bad ass and so's Zidane so only real question now is to import or not to import. ?


----------



## Wesley (Dec 3, 2008)

Terra have her Trance mode?


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 3, 2008)

Yay Gabranth confirmed


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 3, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> AC Cloud (with AC buster sword) and topless Sephiroth as alt costumes...let the fangirls scream .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I _really_ have to get this game now (for Shirtless Sephiroth) pek


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 3, 2008)

^I must assume you are a girl.

Or a yaoi-man I must devour...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 3, 2008)

Too bad about the lack of story mode for the villains, must forget my plan of conquering the universe with Kefka!


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 3, 2008)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Too bad about the lack of story mode for the villains, must forget my plan of conquering the universe with Kefka!



There's no lack of storymode...you simply see their story through the storymode of the good folks like how it was in every other FF game lol.

If you side with chaos i bet the villains would indeed win.



> Yay Gabranth confirmed



Not quite, we may get Vayne...or vaan .


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 3, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> ^I must assume you are a girl.
> 
> Or a yaoi-man I must devour...



I'm a girl


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 3, 2008)

Let's see, if we get Vayne we'll probably get Ashe. If we get Gabranth, maybe Basche (or Vaan). I only see us getting Balthier if they decide to include Cid which at the same time would fill the Cid as been in every FF game quotient.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 3, 2008)

I guess Mystic Quest wasn't a real FF game?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 3, 2008)

Naked Sephiroth is based off his final battle in VII. 

(The scripted battle with Cloud going solo against him, except Sephy didn't have wings).


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 3, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> ^I must assume you are a girl.
> 
> Or a yaoi-man I must devour...


gross.... i think....


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 4, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Naked Sephiroth is based off his final battle in VII.
> 
> (The scripted battle with Cloud going solo against him, except Sephy didn't have wings).



The wing is his ex mode, there's a version of him topless without a wing too.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 4, 2008)

Steals your souls!

Some footage of the Story Mode chessboard map. Features some nice remixes.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 4, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Please, we don't need to see one of the worst characters in the series represented in this game.
> 
> We already have Tidus taking that role.



Tidus is awesome...they made him more human than cloud or squall...people can relate to him more than any other character in FF series


----------



## Piekage (Dec 4, 2008)

raykage said:


> Tidus is awesome...they made him more guman than cloud or squall...people can relate to him more than any other character in FF series



I assume you mean human. And I disagree, I was able to relate to Squall a lot more then Tidus.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 4, 2008)

I related the most to Umaro from Final Fantasy VI. A big, hairy sasquatch with no real home, family, or friends. A nomad. A speechless, mindless powerhouse. With purple skin.

That's me to a T.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 4, 2008)

I figured as much.

To anyone interested, the official site has PSP themes for Final Fantasy 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 4, 2008)

Piekage said:


> I assume you mean human. And I disagree, I was able to relate to Squall a lot more then Tidus.



QFT.



Squall is way more human in his misanthropy than any FF char. That is due to the fact that he actually changes somewhat from the start of the game till the end, most chars stay mostly constant.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2008)

raykage said:


> Tidus is awesome...they made him more human than cloud or squall...people can relate to him more than any other character in FF series



So, what you are trying to imply is that people are annoying, and that factor helps them relate well with Tidus, because that's what he is too?



Stumpy said:


> gross.... i think....




What is a yaoi-man? A miserable little pile of DINNER


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 4, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> So, what you are trying to imply is that people are annoying, and that factor helps them relate well with Tidus, because that's what he is too?



i didnt find tidus annoying actually. the only reason people find tidus annoying is  "cause his a cry baby who whines "....well i would be a cry baby or a whiner if my father was a drunk and my mother totally ignored me when ever he came around. i would whine or cry if i fell in love with a girl who would ultimately sacrifice herself and her guardian for the rest of spira !

And he isnt all cry cry and whine whine....he is more of a happier person than cloud or Squall. Not that i hate them. Great thing about tidus is that he isnt to badass in my opinion


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2008)

raykage said:


> i didnt find tidus annoying actually. the only reason people find tidus annoying is  "cause his a cry baby who whines "....well i would be a cry baby or a whiner if my father was a drunk and my mother totally ignored me when ever he came around. i would whine or cry if i fell in love with a girl who would ultimately sacrifice herself and her guardian for the rest of spira !
> 
> And he isnt all cry cry and whine whine....he is more of a happier person than cloud or Squall. Not that i hate them. Great thing about tidus is that he isnt to badass in my opinion



First squall and cloud are soldiers, tidus is a fucking water soccer/football player. 

Second nobody i know is like tidus, the whiny, annoying, piece of shit design character. 

Third his dad is a loser, get over it. Mother ignores him? Oh well. And girl he loves dies? He knew her for just the game, love story was fucking forced and dumb.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 4, 2008)

Tidus was a breath of fresh air compared to emos like Squall and Cloud.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> First squall and cloud are soldiers, tidus is a fucking water soccer/football player.
> 
> Second nobody i know is like tidus, the whiny, annoying, piece of shit design character.
> 
> Third his dad is a loser, get over it. Mother ignores him? Oh well. And girl he loves dies? He knew her for just the game, love story was fucking forced and dumb.



you can say that for rinoa and squall....cloud and aeris...garnet and zidane and how was it  forced and dumb ? go on tell me ? his dad was the star of the zanarknd abes lol how can he be a loser ? cloud can be seen as a loser as he wasnt really a SOLDIER like zack or angeal or sephiroth


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2008)

raykage said:


> you can say that for rinoa and squall....cloud and aeris...garnet and zidane and how was it  forced and dumb ? go on tell me ? his dad was the star of the zanarknd abes lol how can he be a loser ? cloud can be seen as a loser as he wasnt really a SOLDIER like zack or angeal or sephiroth



All the love stories sucked in them, i was just countering your point on FF10. 

How was it forced and dumb? Did you play the game? Whistle scene, water scene, lol to funny. 

His father was a drunk like you said = loser. You're the one who mentioned he was a drinker and mentioned it's a reason for tidus to whine. But then you say he was the star of Zan, so why should tidus bitch then? 

And he was a soldier. Did you even play the game?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> All the love stories sucked in them, i was just countering your point on FF10.
> 
> How was it forced and dumb? Did you play the game? Whistle scene, water scene, lol to funny.
> 
> ...



actually it wasnt dumb...that could be said for any freaking love story be it final fantasy, romeo & julliet , princess bride, twelfth night etc. its all about build up...it builds up to the love. havent you ever done literature ?!

the reason why tidus hated his father was becuse of a combination of his fathers alcohilsm and him being the star of the team. his dad was drunk, who showed off and told tidus he will  never be as good as him so that could make tidus stronger ! Also his dad used to go away alot so tidus mother used to miss jecht alot and whenever jecht came back, she would totally ignore tidus thus leading him to 'bitch', Did you even play the game ?

and yes actually i have played FF7, finnished it like 10 times !!! remember pre FF7(crisis core) Cloud is unable to make it into SOLDIER and becomes an ordinary Shinra guard. In this role he meets a first-class SOLDIER named Zack  and the two become friends ....Cloud later returns to Nibelheim, along with Zack and Sephiroth to investigate a damaged reactor in Mt. Nibel


During  FF7 when the player arrives at the inn in the town of Kalm, Cloud narrates to the group his history with Sephiroth, a legendary member of SOLDIER. According to Cloud, the two were "war buddies," having worked together on previous missions prior to the one in Nibelheim. Having joined SOLDIER to emulate Sephiroth, Cloud states in the flashback that he signs up for "big missions" whenever they become available, as the war had already ended and thus his chances for fame. When Sephiroth, upon discovering documents surrounding the nature of Jenova and his birth, mistakens himself to be one of the centras and destroyes Nibelheim, Cloud chases after him.  

cloud find Tifa wounded by Sephiroth at the Mt. Nibel Mako Reactor, Cloud discovers Sephiroth releasing Jenova, an extraterrestrial lifeform and Sephiroth's "mother," from imprisonment. Cloud relates to the group that he then confronted Sephiroth, although he is unable to remember the events directly following.

In fact, these events did not occur as Cloud describes; rather, they are an amalgamation of Cloud's actual past (as a member of the Shinra army who failed to enter SOLDIER) and that of his friend's, Zack, created out of a combination of shame, Jenova cells and manipulation by Sephiroth. HAVE YOU PLAYED THE GAME ?


----------



## Solar Bankai (Dec 4, 2008)

raykage said:


> actually it wasnt dumb...that could be said for any freaking love story be it final fantasy, romeo & julliet , princess bride, twelfth night etc. its all about build up...it builds up to the love. havent you ever done literature ?!
> 
> the reason why tidus hated his father was becuse of a combination of his fathers alcohilsm and him being the star of the team. his dad was drunk, who showed off and told tidus he will  never be as good as him so that could make tidus stronger ! Also his dad used to go away alot so tidus mother used to miss jecht alot and whenever jecht came back, she would totally ignore tidus thus leading him to 'bitch', Did you even play the game ?
> 
> ...



And hence, being in the Shinra army, Cloud was a soldier.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 4, 2008)

Solar Bankai said:


> And hence, being in the Shinra army, Cloud was a soldier.



SOLDIER is the elite fighting force of Shinra in Final Fantasy VII. They are advanced Supersoldiers, with super-human strength, speed, and agility. cloud was part of the shinra gaurd, he was not part of the shinra army as the shinra army was SOLDIER. Cloud Strife, the hero of Final Fantasy VII claimed to have been a member of SOLDIER


----------



## Piekage (Dec 4, 2008)

raykage said:


> SOLDIER is the elite fighting force of Shinra in Final Fantasy VII. They are advanced Supersoldiers, with super-human strength, speed, and agility. cloud was part of the shinra gaurd, he was not part of the shinra army as the shinra army was SOLDIER. Cloud Strife, the hero of Final Fantasy VII claimed to have been a member of SOLDIER



SOLDIER isn't the only military force in Shinra, they also had basic infantry and such, i.e. grunts that are beneath your notice. There were plenty of them mobilized, assaulting Fort Condor, the Presidental parade, attacking Diamond WEAPON with rocket launchers.



> Tidus was a breath of fresh air compared to emos like Squall and Cloud.


Squall wasn't emo. 

Just not very friendly.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 4, 2008)

Tidus' death got me liking him. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aw, spoled it for you? Well, it has been out for 7 whole years now. 

Kinda like if I made a spoiler for FFIV. You should have played it on either DS, GBA, PS, SNES. Over the past 20 freaking years.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 4, 2008)

Piekage said:


> Squall wasn't emo.
> 
> Just not very friendly.



He'd probably have been alot cooler to me if he didn't indulge us into so many internal monologues.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2008)

raykage said:


> actually it wasnt dumb...that could be said for any freaking love story be it final fantasy, romeo & julliet , princess bride, twelfth night etc. its all about build up...it builds up to the love. havent you ever done literature ?!
> 
> the reason why tidus hated his father was becuse of a combination of his fathers alcohilsm and him being the star of the team. his dad was drunk, who showed off and told tidus he will  never be as good as him so that could make tidus stronger ! Also his dad used to go away alot so tidus mother used to miss jecht alot and whenever jecht came back, she would totally ignore tidus thus leading him to 'bitch', Did you even play the game ?
> 
> ...


Didn't need to copy the whole wiki article, and if you didn't...wow 

Anyway solider, i meant as a guy who's in the military not the term "SOLIDER" they use in the game. Guy had a sword and fought, solider enough for me. 

And i try to forget 10 as much as possible. I was so disappointed with it i almost couldn't finish playing it. Luckily i enjoyed gameplay enough and Auron was a good character. Kamiri too, design wise anyway. 

And if you think that love story is good and compare it to Romeo and Juliet you my friend need to read some literature.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 4, 2008)

Just played IV again on GBA(want DS version nao!)

They'd better have Golbez's theme in. As well as Red Wings, Theme of Love, Main Theme, and Dreadful Fight(Four elemental lords battle).

Also, excited to hear that world map music from III is in. 
Speaking of music...
Epic sounding.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 4, 2008)

Wesley said:


> He'd probably have been alot cooler to me if he didn't indulge us into so many internal monologues.



I conviently blame Square.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Didn't need to copy the whole wiki article, and if you didn't...wow
> 
> Anyway solider, i meant as a guy who's in the military not the term "SOLIDER" they use in the game. Guy had a sword and fought, solider enough for me.
> 
> ...



i didnt really state that he wasnt a soldier, i stated as he wasnt a member of SOLDIER. FF10 was unique compared to rest in my opinion, heck every game is unique apart from ff12 ( DONT YOU EVER , I MEAN EVER COMPARE THAT TO THE REST) nothing wrong with ff7, coz  i love ff7 . its just the idea of squall and cloud being soo "omg they are soo fucking awesome, look how wicked they are" by these fan boys, gets REALLY annoying ! am glad square introduced zidane and tidus, a change was needed.
dude i have done literature, read that story so many times


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 5, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Tidus was a breath of fresh air compared to emos like Squall and Cloud.


Amen to that


----------



## Naruto (Dec 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> And he was a soldier. Did you even play the game?



lol wut?

Cloud was a grunt.

Also, on the Tidus matter, I think it's great to have a happy-fun-fun guy and all, but that's like saying my grandma would have been a great lead character for a final fantasy game.

I mean Tidus has nothing going on for him. He's boring as HELL. Look at Auron, he oozes win. Auron practically* is* FF10, and I probably would have dropped the game right then and there if you didn't get to play with him.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 5, 2008)

Naruto said:


> lol wut?
> 
> Cloud was a grunt.



He was still a soldier, in the literal definition of the word, not the elite fighting force that Sephiroth and Zack were part of.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh look, FF character arguments, what fun. Too bad they never really go anywhere. My favorite FF characters are Zidane and Cecil, I could care less about what other people think about them.

Inb4 crazy or CTK "LOL FF9 WAS SHIT".


----------



## Naruto (Dec 5, 2008)

Piekage said:


> He was still a soldier, in the literal definition of the word, not the elite fighting force that Sephiroth and Zack were part of.



Wasn't he a shinra guard?

SOLDIER was used to refer ONLY to the genetically enhanced elite force. Cloud only got infused with mako against his will, by the end of crisis core.

I've played the game more times than you can imagine


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 5, 2008)

Being a soldier and being a part OF soldier are very different things, be very careful when defining them.

Cloud was basically a private mercenary of the private shinra army, SOLDIER members are high class private mercenaries of the private shinra army that have gone through mako energy infusion, neither of these groups are soldiers in the traditional sense of the word, Squall or Cecil and Kain were may more of a soldier than those folks.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 5, 2008)

> Being a soldier and being a part OF soldier are very different things, be very careful when defining them.
> 
> Cloud was basically a private mercenary of the private shinra army, SOLDIER members are high class private mercenaries of the private shinra army that have gone through mako energy infusion, neither of these groups are soldiers in the traditional sense of the word, Squall or Cecil and Kain were may more of a soldier than those folks.



Squall doesn't fit the definition anymore then Cloud if that were the case, given he's more of a mercenary then Cloud is.

Given the power Shinra has at it's disposal, they're about as private as Wutai's or Galabadia's army. They own the planet for all intents and purposes, and it's not like they hire out they're military services like Garden does.



> Wasn't he a shinra guard?
> 
> SOLDIER was used to refer ONLY to the genetically enhanced elite force. Cloud only got infused with mako against his will, by the end of crisis core.



Webster defines soldier as, 





> _a: one engaged in military service and especially in the army b: an enlisted man or woman c: a skilled warrior_


While Cloud's skill is subjective at that point, he and those like him (grunts), enlisted in the Shinra army and engaged in military service for Shinra. They did more then simply guard, they were mobilized where ever Shinra needed them to be. When it was it was determined they couldn't get the job done, Shinra sent SOLDIER to take care of the situation.

If SOLDIER were Shinra's only military force, then the Wutai War would have been over a long while ago, given how easily Zack raped an entire base.

I'm not sure if your aware of it, but if you aren't I mean two different things when I say SOLDIER, and soldier. SOLDIER refering to Zack, Angeal, etc, and soldier refering to individuals enlisted to an army. While Cloud may not have been refered to as such, that's what he is, just as Zack or Cloud are swordsmen, given their weapon of choice.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 5, 2008)

Piekage said:


> Squall doesn't fit the definition anymore then Cloud if that were the case, given he's more of a mercenary then Cloud is.
> 
> Given the power Shinra has at it's disposal, they're about as private as Wutai's or Galabadia's army. They own the planet for all intents and purposes, and it's not like they hire out they're military services like Garden does.
> 
> ...



It honestly sounds like you're deliberately trying to confuse everyone when you use the term "soldier" to refer to an every day army person in the same paragraph as you use SOLDIER to refer to the elite force in question.

Anyway I think this argument is pointless. We all know who Cloud is, what role he played, and which group he never belonged to. Let's all get back to dissidia.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 5, 2008)

That was never my intent, and I apologize for any confusion. I tried to differentiate the two by using all caps, but I guess that was lost.

Back to Dissidia then, anyone preordering? I'm tempted, but I'll get the English version regardless of whether I get the Japanese version or not. In which case I'll have wasted 80-100+ bucks for the same game if I do import it. I'm mainly interested in the sexy CG scenes, so I think I'll just wait for them to appear on Youtube.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 5, 2008)

As much as i want to play this, there's no way i would buy a game with story and a lot to read in a language i dont understand, i will wait all the months Square-Enix will need to localize this!


----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2008)

There'd better be good VA'ing. Like the recent IV on DS.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 5, 2008)

I've already import-preordered this hehe...i love my knowing japanese .


Will anybody here be available for AD-HOC party online matches on dissidia?


----------



## Piekage (Dec 5, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I've already import-preordered this hehe...i love my knowing japanese .
> 
> 
> Will anybody here be available for AD-HOC party online matches on dissidia?



..Bastard.  j/k

Post vids when you get it?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 5, 2008)

Piekage said:


> ..Bastard.  j/k
> 
> Post vids when you get it?



With the replay-save function it shouldn't be any problem posting vids. I may end up doing tutorials and stuff for the competitive folks too.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 6, 2008)

There's a replay-save feature?

Groovy.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 6, 2008)

Piekage said:


> There's a replay-save feature?
> 
> Groovy.



Not only that, there's replay manipulation such as camera angles and things of that sort and the replays are saved directly on your mem-stick so transferring them onto a PC is no big deal.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 6, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I've already import-preordered this hehe...i love my knowing japanese .
> 
> 
> Will anybody here be available for AD-HOC party online matches on dissidia?



I hate you 







...

pek


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2008)

Zechs Marquise said:


> Oh look, FF character arguments, what fun. Too bad they never really go anywhere. My favorite FF characters are Zidane and Cecil, I could care less about what other people think about them.
> 
> Inb4 crazy or CTK "LOL FF9 WAS SHIT".



Final fantasy 9 sucks 

Nah whatever, i just love arguing about Final fantasy. I actually dislike more of em then i like


----------



## Piekage (Dec 6, 2008)

Story mode summaries for the heroes, *they are spoilers*, so you've been warned.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Chaotic Cosmos said:
			
		

> Warrior: Under the guidance of Cosmos, Warrior comes to learn of the state of the world caught in the whirl of chaos. He sets out alone to find the one thing that can save the world - The Crystals. But along the way, the troops of Chaos attempt to knock him from the noble path. If the "truth" they preach is correct, then how can the Warrior continue to believe in the "Light?"
> 
> Firion: He begins his journey in the company of Cecil, Cloud, and Tidus. At first, he believes that "To find the Crystals will solve everything," but as he walks many paths, and meets new friends, his views gradually begin to change. He cannot believe in any dream but his own - and he sees the lessons of "The Wild Rose" as the key to the truth.
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 6, 2008)

Bah, I was hoping for a Mithran Warrior from FF11 for Dissidia...damn it 

Now this also confirms for a FF12 character.....damn....was hoping Nomura wouldn't touch the outskirts beyond FF10....

Won't be seeing this game til Christmas though.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 6, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I've already import-preordered this hehe...i love my knowing japanese .
> 
> 
> Will anybody here be available for AD-HOC party online matches on dissidia?



Is that Party thing out already? I'll have the JP game and a JP PS3 account, what do I need to do?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 6, 2008)

Ad-hoc party has been out since October, you need to have wired internet on your ps3 and you go and DL the application for free from the JP psStore (the green square thing that has "adhoc party" written on it on the basic store page). Then you connect your games as though you are looking for a local ad-hoc match but you also run party on your ps3 and that enables you to play with people all around the world as long as they have the same region game you have.

The ps3 application is simple, there's lobbies and once you're in a little lobby you have a little white person, you chose the option for raising a house and then there'll be 4 positions (one of which you'll be filling up) each one has a person and a psp icon, once your psp icon lights up you know your ps3 and psp are connected, if someone else with the proper game joins your room and has his psp also lights up you'll see them on your game in your psp...and that's it....free lagless online.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Dec 6, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Ad-hoc party has been out since October, you need to have wired internet on your ps3 and you go and DL the application for free from the JP psStore (the green square thing that has "adhoc party" written on it on the basic store page). Then you connect your games as though you are looking for a local ad-hoc match but you also run party on your ps3 and that enables you to play with people all around the world as long as they have the same region game you have.
> 
> The ps3 application is simple, there's lobbies and once you're in a little lobby you have a little white person, you chose the option for raising a house and then there'll be 4 positions (one of which you'll be filling up) each one has a person and a psp icon, once your psp icon lights up you know your ps3 and psp are connected, if someone else with the proper game joins your room and has his psp also lights up you'll see them on your game in your psp...and that's it....free lagless online.





^^^^this coming stateside?? on topic, I have been debating getting this on import, but I no know japanese, you guys think itll be easy to play still?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 6, 2008)

Ronin0510 said:


> ^^^^this coming stateside?? on topic, I have been debating getting this on import, but I no know japanese, you guys think itll be easy to play still?



It's on the jpn psn but you can get it from all over the world, you just need to make a japanese PSN account and DL it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 6, 2008)

I just got FF12. OMG I hate this piece of shit


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 6, 2008)

Piekage said:


> Story mode summaries for the heroes, *they are spoilers*, so you've been warned.



Reading Bartz and Zidane's summaries made me laugh. Seems to really fit those two. Go figure with Cloud.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 7, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Reading Bartz and Zidane's summaries made me laugh. Seems to really fit those two. Go figure with Cloud.



My thoughts exactly. All the characters seem in character thankfully.


----------



## Even (Dec 7, 2008)

Can't wait for December 18th


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Me neither .


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Dec 7, 2008)

lol at Cloud getting depressed.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm gonna have so much fun with V and IX.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2008)

New vid up, it showcases the replay function we talked about before.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 8, 2008)

It's kind of stupid that Jecht is a bad guy.  He didn't really have any choice in how things turned out.  He put up as much of a fight as he could against what it meant to be SIN, but just because he was a brute of a father, it doesn't make him evil like most of the other Chaos members.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2008)

Wesley said:


> It's kind of stupid that Jecht is a bad guy.  He didn't really have any choice in how things turned out.  He put up as much of a fight as he could against what it meant to be SIN, but just because he was a brute of a father, it doesn't make him evil like most of the other Chaos members.



Chaos members are not all plainly "evil" per-se, they just agreed to help chaos in his plans which we yet don't really know. It's said that it will be revealed why Jeckt is with them...during the storymode.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 8, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Chaos members are not all plainly "evil" per-se, they just agreed to help chaos in his plans which we yet don't really know. It's said that it will be revealed why Jeckt is with them...during the storymode.



Most Final Fantasy villians are plainly evil.  Jeckt is pretty much the only exception.

They couldn't have picked Seymourbutz instead?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Most Final Fantasy villians are plainly evil.  Jeckt is pretty much the only exception.
> 
> They couldn't have picked Seymourbutz instead?



Actually none of them are really evil, they just want things (like how the heroes do) and they lost in their attempt at obtaining them....only someone like CoD where all she was born to do was bring the world to nothingness and void can be said is truly evil.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 8, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Actually none of them are really evil, they just want things (like how the heroes do) and they lost in their attempt at obtaining them....only someone like CoD where all she was born to do was bring the world to nothingness and void can be said is truly evil.



Outside of how they are in Dissida.  

It doesn't matter how they were before becoming evil or what their intentions were.  Whether they just snapped one day or gradually turned evil, they're all still evil within the games, even if they are pitiable.  And Jecht is the only exception.  

He became SIN, because SIN needed to be stopped from destroying the world.  The whole cycle of destruction was completely pointless and obviously bullshit, but bringing the Calm was simply a matter of survival and necessary at the time.  He knew he had to become the Final Aeon if only to buy some time for someone else (Tidus) to bring it to an end.

He's not like the others at all.

It's simply disrespectful to him to lump his character in with them.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Outside of how they are in Dissida.
> 
> It doesn't matter how they were before becoming evil or what their intentions were.  Whether they just snapped one day or gradually turned evil, they're all still evil within the games, even if they are pitiable.  And Jecht is the only exception.
> 
> ...


Jeckt let Yuna's dad do the final summoning even knowing it'd be his life, Tidus chose not to do that, that's what separated good and evil, accepting your fate or challenging it...that's all there is as far as difference between good and evil goes.

Sephiroth did the same exact thing, just instead of destroying a fake religion like Tidus did he decided to destroy the entire world, his error was that he allowed his power to corrupt him too much. His destruction even when achieved wouldn't truly help him redeem anything.

As for ultimecia, she just wanted to be one with her knight and the time kompression was the way of doing that, what's wrong with wanting to destroy everything in the name of love? Squall did the exact same thing when he abandoned the garden to save Rinoa.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 8, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Jeckt let Yuna's dad do the final summoning even knowing it'd be his life, Tidus chose not to do that, that's what separated good and evil, accepting your fate or challenging it...that's all there is as far as difference between good and evil goes.



That's not how good and evil work.  Besides that, Jecht made the right decision, circumstances being what they were.  There's a reason why he brought Tidus to the real world.



> Sephiroth did the same exact thing, just instead of destroying a fake religion like Tidus did he decided to destroy the entire world, his error was that he allowed his power to corrupt him too much. His destruction even when achieved wouldn't truly help him redeem anything.



Tidus didn't destroy a fake religion.  He broke an inherently unnecessary status quo.  If he hadn't pulled it off though, the planet would have been completely screwed.  Especially after they were forced to put down Yunalesica, which they really should have avoided doing in the event of their failure.

Sephiroth wigged out and embraced JENAVO's nature as his own.  He was completely evil in how he viewed himself and his role in the world.  One as a destroyer and user of life.  Basically Shinra^2.



> As for ultimecia, she just wanted to be one with her knight and the time kompression was the way of doing that, what's wrong with wanting to destroy everything in the name of love? Squall did the exact same thing when he abandoned the garden to save Rinoa.



That's completely fanmade.  And even if she had some girlish desire like that, it doesn't change the fact she was boning everyone else to do it.  Hence, she's evil.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 8, 2008)

The Zidane, and Bartz team up sounds fun.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 8, 2008)

I have to agree with Wesley on this. Compared to the rest of the villains, Jecht is a chump when it comes to being evil. Golbez as well since he wasn't evil either, he was just a victim of the real villain.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 8, 2008)

I hear Jecht's story revovles around the whole reason why he's caught up witht he other Chaos antagonists.

And One Winged Angel is Dissidia is original; not the AC version(Dissidia doesn't have guitar, also contains lyrics form original FFVII).

Also...


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm surprised no one posted these:

*Spoiler*: _Dissidia Ultimania_ 








Well, the EX-Modes all seem powerfully balanced (if that makes any sense). It seems like all we're pretty much waiting for now is Character #22.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 10, 2008)

Zidane and Kuja descriptions.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Chaotic Cosmos said:
			
		

> Zidane
> 
> 【Concept】
> 
> ...






It seems Dissidia got a 36/40 from Famitsu. But then, they gave 12 a 40/40, so take it as you will.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 10, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I have to agree with Wesley on this. Compared to the rest of the villains, Jecht is a chump when it comes to being evil. Golbez as well since he wasn't evil either, he was just a victim of the real villain.



Jecht was a "chump" at being evil, simply because he wasn't evil at all.  Everything bad he or rather SIN did was instinct.  Otherwise he kept the thing under control for decade.

Golbez though, I think it's implied that he was kind of evil to begin with, but he didn't have world destroying ambitions without Zermos getting into his head.  He may have wanted to control everything though.  Not a nice guy like Cecil, who was immune to the control because he was good hearted.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 10, 2008)

They both look pretty good.


----------



## itoikenza (Dec 10, 2008)

My fav store says they'll have it by monday the 15th! I reserved a copy!!! Sure would be cool to have it before everyone else!!! Since I have CFW I can make an iso!!! I'll share it!!!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 10, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Jecht was a "chump" at being evil, simply because he wasn't evil at all.  Everything bad he or rather SIN did was instinct.  Otherwise he kept the thing under control for decade.
> 
> Golbez though, I think it's implied that he was kind of evil to begin with, but he didn't have world destroying ambitions without Zermos getting into his head.  He may have wanted to control everything though.  Not a nice guy like Cecil, who was immune to the control because he was good hearted.



The thing with Golbez though was that as soon as Zemus lost control over him, he did a completel 180 and when he found out the truth of what he was doing he went himself to try and end Zemus. If anything he was more impressionable than Cecil which was his major downfall.


----------



## NaruHinaSupporter (Dec 10, 2008)

Im waiting on the game to officially come out, THEN im gettin the PSP, as it stands....im basing my plays on Squall, Tidus, and Cloud. 
I agree with others in the questionable call of Jecht being FFX's evil doer, but with Seymour...you'd need our fav. heroine in X-2 in there otherwise it'd be like "Heeey....DIEE" And Tidus would keep on Wtfing jus like X the entire time


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2008)

NaruHinaSupporter said:


> Im waiting on the game to officially come out, THEN im gettin the PSP, as it stands....im basing my plays on Squall, Tidus, and Cloud.
> I agree with others in the questionable call of Jecht being FFX's evil doer, but with Seymour...you'd need our fav. heroine in X-2 in there otherwise it'd be like "Heeey....DIEE" And Tidus would keep on Wtfing jus like X the entire time



Why not get the dissidia psp bundle then?


----------



## NaruHinaSupporter (Dec 11, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Why not get the dissidia psp bundle then?


True...i could jus get that...Im gettin that video cable as well. I cant stand keep loking down like that. Tried on the DS, got cramps after hours... TV Should appease me much better. Thanks for the idea


----------



## Piekage (Dec 11, 2008)

Squall and Ultimecia descriptions.



			
				Chaotic Cosmos said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Squall runs like a girl, lol.




And fan rankings for the characters, minus Shantotto.



> Cosmos side, average score - 83.3: Tidus - 90, Bartz Klauser - 88.3, Zidane Tribal - 86.7, Cloud Strife - 86.7, Cecil Harvey - 86.7, Terra Branford - 85, Onion Knight - 85, Squall Leonhart - 83.3, Warrior of Light - 78.3, Firion - 63.3
> 
> Chaos side, average score - 78.32: Kefka Palazzo - 93.3, Jecht - 91.7, Sephiroth - 85, Cloud of Darkness - 85, Kuja - 83.3, Ultimecia - 76.7, Emperor - 76.3, Garland - 71.7, Golbez - 66.7, Exdeath - 53.3



Commercial's out too, from what I hear.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 11, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> The thing with Golbez though was that as soon as Zemus lost control over him, he did a completel 180 and when he found out the truth of what he was doing he went himself to try and end Zemus. If anything he was more impressionable than Cecil which was his major downfall.



He didn't do a complete 180.  He simply went after Zemus.  I'm not really sure what Golbez's alignment was, but Fuzo (I think) said he was vunerable because of the darkness in his heart, as opposed to Cecil who wasn't.  Vague terms, but considering all the terrible things Golbez did, I don't think it'd be wrong to assume he was naturally *this* side of righteousness.

It's vague and open to interpretation.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 11, 2008)

It has been awhile since I played FFIV so my memory might be muddled but I thought Golbez at least showed remorse for his actions when he was under Zemus's control. 

And I'm somewhat surprised at the top Cosmos character. Tidus does have that asian flavor to him moreso than the others but really... Tidus?


----------



## Wesley (Dec 11, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> It has been awhile since I played FFIV so my memory might be muddled but I thought Golbez at least showed remorse for his actions when he was under Zemus's control.



I think he did, but it's hard to say just how badly he felt about it and why. 



> And I'm somewhat surprised at the top Cosmos character. Tidus does have that asian flavor to him moreso than the others but really... Tidus?



I guess he's pure somehow, since he didn't go through a "dark" phase like most of the others.  He's innocent, has a positive, healthy attitude.  He's got a personal issue with his father, but he doesn't let that hold him down nor is he obsessed with it.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 11, 2008)

dementia_ said:


> OH AND DEAR GOD WHAT THE FUCK HAS NOMURA DONE TO GARLAND AND ZIDANE?
> 
> STICK TO FUCKING UP YOUR OWN CHRACTER DESIGNS PLZ.



Look at the job he did on Butz.

That said though, Zidane is actually insanely faithful, I don't know what your problem with it is.



Amanomurakumo said:


> The thing with Golbez though was that as soon as Zemus lost control over him, he did a completel 180 and when he found out the truth of what he was doing he went himself to try and end Zemus. If anything he was more impressionable than Cecil which was his major downfall.



The main problem with Golbez was that he like Cecil relied on dark powers.  That opened him up to control by Zemus.  Cecil never fell as far as Golbez only because he had forsaken the dark blade and became a Paladin.  It's a similar reason as why Kain was able to be controlled by Golbez, there was darkness in him and Golbez was able to exploit that to take control of Kain.  Of course now that Kain is a Holy Dragoon I doubt he could be taken over.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 11, 2008)

Enclave said:


> The main problem with Golbez was that he like Cecil relied on dark powers.  That opened him up to control by Zemus.  Cecil never fell as far as Golbez only because he had forsaken the dark blade and became a Paladin.  It's a similar reason as why Kain was able to be controlled by Golbez, there was darkness in him and Golbez was able to exploit that to take control of Kain.  Of course now that Kain is a Holy Dragoon I doubt he could be taken over.



Cecil took up the mantle of Dark Knight because the King of Baron ordered him to.  He didn't do it because he wanted the power or to perform the acts he had committed.  He placed his faith in the King of Baron, who had been unbeknownst to him been murdered and replaced by an Elemental Fiend.

For Cecil, becoming a Paladin was a simple matter, since the Dark Knight was merely a mask.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 11, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> And I'm somewhat surprised at the top Cosmos character. Tidus does have that asian flavor to him moreso than the others but really... Tidus?



I believe they are refering to how the characters play, so Tidus seems to be the best Hero to use.


----------



## itoikenza (Dec 11, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Tidus does have that asian flavor to him moreso than the others but really... Tidus?



Sephiroth has the most "asian flavor" of the villians or heroes cause of Masamune!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2008)

Speak of the devil...FFVII char descriptions.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Dec 11, 2008)

wow, i am hyped for this game now....i just dont know when i will be able to get it......it might be after christmas


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 11, 2008)

Kefka is rated in the nineties...?!








YESSSSSSSS.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> Kefka is rated in the nineties...?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They rated chars who took skill to use on the 60s...those ratings hold below 0 weight.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2008)

YouTube vids better be up the day this game comes out in Japan. 

(Yeah yeah, I know, shipping and all that and stuff)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 11, 2008)

Piekage said:


> I believe they are refering to how the characters play, so Tidus seems to be the best Hero to use.



Oh I see, thought it just had to do with their favorite hero. Zidane seems more interesting to me atm though so I'll probably start off with him.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 11, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> They rated chars who took skill to use on the 60s...those ratings hold below 0 weight.


With Famitsu's score of Nintendogs = 40/40 and Dissidia = 36/40, I don't really take it too seriously. All I need to know is that the clown plays well.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 11, 2008)

Stroev said:


> YouTube vids better be up the day this game comes out in Japan.
> 
> (Yeah yeah, I know, shipping and all that and stuff)



i couldn't agree more. hopefully well see game play footage from the people that own the game. because i am one of the very FEW people that are skeptical of how well this game is going to go in terms of gameplay and the vs modes. despite the many gameplay vids that has been showed so far.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm interested in the storymode.  I've got smash bros melee if I want to play a fighting game.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 13, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Cecil took up the mantle of Dark Knight because the King of Baron ordered him to.  He didn't do it because he wanted the power or to perform the acts he had committed.  He placed his faith in the King of Baron, who had been unbeknownst to him been murdered and replaced by an Elemental Fiend.
> 
> For Cecil, becoming a Paladin was a simple matter, since the Dark Knight was merely a mask.



I'm not saying Cecil took up the dark sword because of his own lust for power or anything of the sort.  That doesn't however change the fact that eventually being a Dark Knight would have corrupted him and left him open to being controlled just like Golbez was.  Also, it's highly likely that it was the original King of Baron that had Cecil become a Dark Knight, not Caignazzo.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 13, 2008)

Screw waiting December 24th, I preordered it, should have the game next Friday.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2008)

Jecht is fierce


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 13, 2008)

Was Tidus already dead by the time the EX-Burst even started? That's just (and excuse the FFX pun) *((OVERKILL))*.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Dec 13, 2008)

if the game is as easy to play the game will be overkill, and overkill is always awesome, unless its buttsecks overkill


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 13, 2008)

Meh...i don't care if this is hard...i plan on playing it so much that no matter how hard it is i'll be mastering every char.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 13, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> New gameplay footage.
> 
> Jecht vs Tidus (not to be confused with the Tidus vs Jecht match from ages ago) - Click here



nice vid. jecht seems cool.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 15, 2008)

Word on Gamefaqs has it there was a final trailer on some TV show in Japan, and that Gabranth was confirmed. 

EDIT - The trailer's at Nicovideo for anyone with an account. It's orgasmic.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2008)

MF


Here's a DL link of the new trailer for those who don't want to make accounts.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Dec 15, 2008)

Gabranth, huh?  I was really hoping for Balthier, or even Ashe.  Gabranth isn't that bad, though...better than Vayne.  Maybe his alternate outfit will be Basch.  

I still don't understand why they didn't treat XII the same as the other ones, and choose one good guy and one bad guy.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 15, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> MF
> 
> 
> Here's a DL link of the new trailer for those who don't want to make accounts.



What program are you using to play it? All i have is WMP, and all it does is play the sound....


----------



## geG (Dec 15, 2008)

Ningen said:


> Gabranth, huh?  I was really hoping for Balthier, or even Ashe.  Gabranth isn't that bad, though...better than Vayne.  Maybe his alternate outfit will be Basch.
> 
> I still don't understand why they didn't treat XII the same as the other ones, and choose one good guy and one bad guy.



It's the same as XI I guess. XI just gets one good guy so XII gets one bad guy.

Anyway, Gabranth is pretty cool. I'm glad he was picked over Vayne, though I do like Vayne too.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 15, 2008)

Lol @ it being Basch wearing Gabranth's armor. Also, I just realized that Gabranth's VA is Solid Snake. /gasp


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2008)

Zechs Marquise said:


> What program are you using to play it? All i have is WMP, and all it does is play the sound....



Core media player.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 15, 2008)

There could still be a good and bad guy for both sides to FF11 and *cringe* FF12 *cringe* they just might not want to reveal them and save them as surprises.  Im pretty sure we'll find out soon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2008)

Mah dissidia is being prepared as we speak.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 15, 2008)

Got that message myself


----------



## Zenou (Dec 15, 2008)

ace1862f5f94754aafc0a9020772ad0b9d37ee7d


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 15, 2008)

Why cant they ever make this games or a home console? Portable consoles have **** sound and graphics aint that good at all.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 15, 2008)

Im happy of Dissidia being portable ._. sucks that I don't have a psp though


----------



## Stroev (Dec 15, 2008)

Someone upload Gabranth vid on YouTube already! 

+Reps await.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Someone upload Gabranth vid on YouTube already!
> 
> +Reps await.






Close enough?


----------



## Piekage (Dec 15, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> Why cant they ever make this games or a home console? Portable consoles have **** sound and graphics aint that good at all.



Because making a console version of this would require more money, more staff and a lot more time, and they simply don't have those things. I'd much rather play this in a few months than a few years, but that's me.

And I'm not sure what portable games your playing, but the games I play have excellent sound and graphic quality.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2008)

As far as sound goes, if you use the psp headphones it's pretty great actually...perfect loudness and everything.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2008)

Hated those PSP headphones, got rid of em real quick.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Hated those PSP headphones, got rid of em real quick.



Why? Cause 1 is shorter than the other? lol


I like em...i must have really wide ears or something cause most of them don't fit well but those psp ones do.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 16, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Close enough?



awsome... so i guess with XI and XII they just going to take a hero from XI and a villian From XII. thats cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2008)

Why can't I just get a PSP emulator?


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 16, 2008)

Fuck yeah, Gabranth.


----------



## Even (Dec 16, 2008)

Gabranth = awesomeness 

I bought two Dissidia potions today  FFX and FFVII. They were actually pretty tasty


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 16, 2008)

I read that the chaos one tastes like crap lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2008)

Final Fantasy Potions. 

Do they give you HP?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Final Fantasy Potions.
> 
> Do they give you HP?



Yep, oddly enough they're energy soft-drinks.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Even (Dec 16, 2008)

Cosmos was the tastier one 
I got FFVII in Cosmos, and FFX in Chaos


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2008)

Kinda hoped there would have been an opposing character for XI and XII.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 16, 2008)

Xi gets a good gal XII gets and evil guy...sounds balanced to me lol.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Xi gets a good gal XII gets and evil guy...sounds balanced to me lol.


Not balanced enough, kind sir. 

And I kinda wished Uematsu or the gal the did Crystal Chronicles(GCN) did the music for this, should any original pieces be in. Though the "main theme" is nice.

Shame Uematsu isn't with Square anymore.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 16, 2008)

Even though he isn't with Square they still contract him for music just not as much. Shame though that the last FF (FFX) he did with them, I liked more of the tracks done by the other composers.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank the gods for rehashed music.


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2008)

lol yeah most of the music in the game seems to be remixes of Uematsu's original stuff. It should be all right.


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2008)

Story mode difficulty rankings:

★ - Cecil and Cloud
★★ - Firion and Tidus
★★★ - Squall and Zidane
★★★★ - Onion Knight and Bartz
★★★★★ - Warrior of Light and Terra


----------



## Piekage (Dec 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why can't I just get a PSP emulator?



What's stopping ya? Although It'll probably play ackward.

Warrior of Light and Terra are the hardest? Interesting.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 16, 2008)

That probably reflects to the difficulty of the matching foe...so kefka and garland are top tier while sephiroth is bottom .


----------



## Piekage (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like Dissidia came out early, here's Squall vs. Squall. Gotta love The Extreme, but I was hoping for Maybe I'm a Lion as Squall's theme.

Terra vs Terra


----------



## sorrythatusernameistaken (Dec 17, 2008)

opening fmv


----------



## Wesley (Dec 17, 2008)

Terra can't Trance?  That's bullshit.  Trance is a vital part of her character.  More than a power up, it's a symbol of who she is and her origins.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah she can. The trailers show her doing such, and it's confirmed in the Ultimania Alpha.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> That probably reflects to the difficulty of the matching foe...so kefka and garland are top tier while sephiroth is bottom .



The way it should always be


----------



## Stroev (Dec 17, 2008)

Toradora! episode 13 RAW preview
Music plays depending on which character is fighting, not on location(Battle on the Big Bridge on Moon).

And the intro was FREEEAAAKING 

Haven't been this excited about a game since Wii Zelda/Smash Bros.

I came buckets, and there's a smile on my face.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Is it based around the second player, or is it randomly chosen between the combatants?

If it's the former, the game is starting to sound a lot like Castlevania: Judgment


----------



## sorrythatusernameistaken (Dec 17, 2008)

you can chosse the bgm


----------



## geG (Dec 17, 2008)

Zidane vs. Kefka + cutscene:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2008)

It's looking better every time I see a trailer or fight scene. 

Who's gonna buy me a PSP and this game for Christmas?


----------



## ligerzero2 (Dec 17, 2008)

i found dissidia on the 17th


----------



## Naruto (Dec 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why can't I just get a PSP emulator?



There is no working PSP emulator, and I doubt there ever will be. The best thing you can get is some POS attempt that plays locoroco...when it's not freezing or outputting massive graphical glitches


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2008)

Damn, dirty emulator makers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2008)

Pirates! I'm reporting this post to the FCC and FDA.

Maybe even the AAA.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 17, 2008)

PSP better go down in price by the time this is localized.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 17, 2008)

Side note, Gabranth and Jecht confirmed for manly tier.

Also, Jecht and Kefka say "ora ora ora!" Hopefully that's an intentional JJBA reference.


----------



## Naru89 (Dec 17, 2008)

Omnislash Version 5 

Hey There Delilah - Plain White T's

just a regular move tho


----------



## Stroev (Dec 17, 2008)

It comes tomorrow...


----------



## geG (Dec 17, 2008)

Though it's already the 18th in japan


----------



## Zenou (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyone up for Adhoc Party? Haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll be playin this game VERY soon.



Fuck Yeah.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 17, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Anyone up for Adhoc Party? Haven't tried it yet though.



Hell yeah, too bad playasia hasn't sent mine yet.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, I'll DL the Adhoc Party software now.

Haha, I jumped into the game without knowing how to play. Boy, assuming it's all damage was a bad idea.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 17, 2008)

FW is up to like  5.01 lol.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 18, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> FW is up to like  5.01 lol.


Hehe, I've been reading up a little bit 

Just wanted to make sure, I can jump straight from 3.90 -> 5.00 m33-4, yes? I'm making sure, because I wouldn't want to brick since it's a limited edition Crisis Core PSP xD

I just get the m33-4 UPDATE folder and put the 5.00 eboot on it and place on my PSP and run, right? My memory is failing me, but that should correct, I think ^^


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Hehe, I've been reading up a little bit
> 
> Just wanted to make sure, I can jump straight from 3.90 -> 5.00 m33-4, yes? I'm making sure, because I wouldn't want to brick since it's a limited edition Crisis Core PSP xD
> 
> I just get the m33-4 UPDATE folder and put the 5.00 eboot on it and place on my PSP and run, right? My memory is failing me, but that should correct, I think ^^



I'm not the person to ask this, i don't have CFW on my psp lol. I'm just using the official network update.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 18, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm not the person to ask this, i don't have CFW on my psp lol. I'm just using the official network update.


Nevermind, I chanced it and it worked anyway. I'm on 5.00 m33-4 now. _<3._

How come you don't have custom fw on it? Means you can't run homebrew, and there loads a little fun apps out there to play around with 

Anyway, I'm on it because of a certain media player, it's really cool to use when on the go, the PSP's default player is useless to me 

--
I'm getting a bit out of topic here, so I'll ask, who's enjoying the game right now, then? xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2008)

I am, surprisingly.

Initally, the game came off as a really shitty chess-like fighting game for the story mode, but over time, it seems to get fun.

I think it's lazy that 98% of the fights IN story mode are just recoloring of characters. Talk about lazy.

Oh, and the AI can be fucking RIDICULOUS when just wanting to do a basic fight. They range from Kingdom Hearts II mindnumblingly easiness to fucking insane Ninja Gaiden levels of perfect timing and execution.

I'd call it a decent game, not a great one.


----------



## ligerzero2 (Dec 18, 2008)

sorry, i was rushin and didnt read the rules. ill take it down.


----------



## itoikenza (Dec 18, 2008)

*Damn!!!*



ligerzero2 said:


> sorry, i was rushin and didnt read the rules. ill take it down.



Good thing I dl it last night!!!....

What are the controls for ex!!!???


----------



## geG (Dec 18, 2008)

It's official now, Dissidia's coming to North America this summer.

trumps him


----------



## Piekage (Dec 18, 2008)

Summer? I was hoping for March. Guess I'm importing/pirating.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2008)

Yayaz, can't wait till summer.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 18, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-nOZedGi9c[/YOUTUBE]
lol Kefka.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2008)

Sugar, we're goin' dooooown


Exdeath pwnage.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 18, 2008)

Stroev said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-nOZedGi9c[/YOUTUBE]
> lol Kefka.



crazy.

Would you say buying the PSP is worth it for this game?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2008)

Autumn Sky said:


> crazy.
> 
> Would you say buying the PSP is worth it for this game?



Yep, that's why there's a dissidia psp bundle. 




(really epic replay vid, butz vs seph)
Sugar, we're goin' dooooown


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2008)

So for those who have it, how is it? Is it as cool as it looks?


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 18, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Yep, that's why there's a dissidia psp bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is the dissidia bundle coming to US? ;-o

and they should've orchestrated the battle music. It sounds too much like GBA


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2008)

Autumn Sky said:


> crazy.
> 
> Would you say buying the PSP is worth it for this game?



After playing it, I'd say no simply due to the fact there are better games to buy a PSP for;

- God of War: Chains of Olympus
- Castlevania: Dracula X Chronicles
- Mega Man: Maverick Hunter X
- Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII

Buy a system for one of those, and eventually get this. This is a pretty good game, but not as awesome as any of the games I mentioned.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 18, 2008)

and KH: Birth by Sleep.
still, the PSP doesn't feel worth it


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> After playing it, I'd say no simply due to the fact there are better games to buy a PSP for;
> 
> - God of War: Chains of Olympus
> - Castlevania: Dracula X Chronicles
> ...



You like crisis core more than dissidia? Doesn't make sense lol.

Have you even tried online play before deciding on dissidia's worth?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2008)

No, I've not tried the online, but maybe I am just looking at the solo offline jazz. 

Crisis Core has more meat in the main element of the game than Dissida has with its sometimes really bland wannabe chess mode.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> No, I've not tried the online, but maybe I am just looking at the solo offline jazz.
> 
> Crisis Core has more meat in the main element of the game than Dissida has with it's sometimes really bland wannabe chess mode.



Ah, i get it now, you think dissidia's main mode is it's storymode...hehe...cute.

This is a fighter not an action rpg like CC or a chess rpg like you make it out to be, it's main element is the high complexity competition among high level char users with 6 brave and 6 hp attacks that have great armor and summons and passive abilities and are masters of the battle system.


Unless you experience that you've only scratched the surface...so i'd hold on on rating dissidia just yet if i were you.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2008)

I like how you talk about elements of the game that nobody has even gotten to, yet 

It's a fighting game with a level up system. Honestly, one of the large negatives of the game would have to do with the fact that a newbie would simply be raped by longtime players a lot faster in other games than Halo 3 or CoD4.

Thanks for helping me remember one of the potential flaws of the game with your overhypan'.

I will say it again, hopefully in slow mode for you: I. am. comparing. their. OFFLINE. modes.

Where did I say that Dissidia's offline mode is the main meat of it? It's the only fair-leveled thing that can be compared to Crisis Core. Would you prefer I was like "durr hurr one has online fightan and another has offline Gackt"?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I like how you talk about elements of the game that nobody has even gotten to, yet
> 
> It's a fighting game with a level up system. Honestly, one of the large negatives of the game would have to do with the fact that a newbie would simply be raped by longtime players a lot faster in other games than Halo 3 or CoD4.
> 
> Thanks for helping me remember one of the potential flaws of the game with your overhypan'.



Don't noobs get raped by longtime players in every fighter in the world though? Isn't it how it's supposed to be. Why are you trying so hard to speak ill of the game?

You can select the level both foes will be...although their skills will always be limited to their true level...but there won't be any nearly gamebreaking status benefits if that's what you're hinting at.


----------



## Akira (Dec 18, 2008)

Dreikoo can I ask if you've got this yet? 
If so, how is the fighting system in terms of depth and complexity next to actual fighting games? I don't want to just mass X and beat the entire game, KH2-style

EDIT: @post above this one:
In the best fighters winning is entirely down to skill (and sometimes tier placing) but if you introduce a level system you're effectively making one character substantially better than another of a lower level, regardless of individual skill.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2008)

Playasia sent mine in the very first hours of today (like 2 am) i'll have it in 2ish days.


From what i know you don't button mash at all, it's more timing-based fighting...also there's 2 attack buttons which you need to mix and match in order to win (attacks with O raise your brave and attacks with [ ] use that brave to deplete your foe's HP, there's a max of 3 air and 3 ground moves of varied levels and lengths (from a small fire spell to a 15 hit onslaught)to both categories, there's the ex mode which changes some and gives you access to newer ones and there's the ultimate attack) and there's the 3-key dodging and the jumping and running on walls which also is done with other buttons.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Don't noobs get raped by longtime players in every fighter in the world though? Isn't it how it's supposed to be. Why are you trying so hard to speak ill of the game?
> 
> You can select the level both foes will be...although their skills will always be limited to their true level...but there won't be any nearly gamebreaking status benefits if that's what you're hinting at.



I'm simply not praising the game like it's some super King of Fighters balanced fighting game is all. So far, I've yet to get the feeling that Dissidia is "FUCK YES BUY IT BEFORE CRISIS CORE". It's not shit, but so far I don't think Crisis Core is worse than Dissidia, which started the high horse Nomura-level hype post you made. Again, so far, I do not think it is THE reason to get a PSP. There are other games that wet the whistle to get the system, and this is one of the games to eventually get if you have the system. It is not the reason you get one though. Do I have to run around in circles anymore, here?



Fenrir said:


> Dreikoo can I ask if you've got this yet?
> If so, how is the fighting system in terms of depth and complexity next to actual fighting games? I don't want to just mass X and beat the entire game, KH2-style
> 
> EDIT: @post above this one:
> In the best fighters winning is entirely down to skill (and sometimes tier placing) but if you introduce a level system you're effectively making one character substantially better than another of a lower level, regardless of individual skill.



Pretty much, you can mash Circle and Square, but there is some small depth, and that is due to the fact you can equip skills, weapons, items, and summons to characters. Triangle acts as the "Reaction Command" button, allowing you to do certain actions if you see a yellow cursor. There's also EX Mode, which feels like a Final Smash that fades under a time limit.

One of my main gripes is abilities are unlocked by leveling up, and one of the potential issues is that people who play longer will have the more spammable, powerful moves, turning the game into FFXI: The Fighting Game, where people have to grind away to just be competent enough.

Apparently, according to Dreikoo, that is not the case. So then, what would be the purpose OF leveling up to get more HP, stats, and abilities if it all rounds off in fights against others?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I'm simply not praising the game like it's some super King of Fighters balanced fighting game is all. So far, I've yet to get the feeling that Dissidia is "FUCK YES BUY IT BEFORE CRISIS CORE". It's not shit, but so far I don't think Crisis Core is worse than Dissidia, which started the high horse Nomura-level hype post you made. Again, so far, I do not think it is THE reason to get a PSP. There are other games that wet the whistle to get the system, and this is one of the games to eventually get if you have the system. It is not the reason you get one though. Do I have to run around in circles anymore, here?
> 
> 
> *I agree there's other good psp games, i never said there weren't any, hell i own all of those you listed...and yes don't run on cirles any more *
> ...


Well... you wouldn't just go fight anyone with your max lvl chars, you'll discuss with your foes and come to an agreement at to the level your chars will be...there's no point in fighting someone who's 50 lvls above you.


The max level will be lvl 100, it's not infinite leveling like FFXI.* Once there's tons of lvl 100 people with everyone having access to everything their char of choice can do then the true game begins.* That's all I've been saying.




> Apparently, according to Dreikoo, that is not the case. So then, what would be the purpose OF leveling up to get more HP, stats, and abilities if it all rounds off in fights against others?


You level up for skills, passive abilities and moves. Stats are just there to make the game feel like FF and for those who like the command-based play. 

Once everyone who matters is lvl 100 they won't mean much...other than the natural abilities of chars like how terra has a naturally higher def for example.


----------



## Akira (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmm, it still sounds like a case of whoever can push the buttons the fastest first. It looks good in videos but I hardly ever see anyone do anything other than attack relentessly or fail to connect with attacks and get hit themselves.

Even though I don't think it has any potential to be a competitive fighter it still looks fun so it shall be purchased.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2008)

And you see man, that's part of the problem I have. I don't think the whole fighting should be grinding to level 100 then it begins. Because then it seems more about who is the higher level is the winner unless they are BOTH the same level, you know? Then it just turns into something like Pokemon.

It makes it seem like if the fighters are not the same level, it will always be based on stats who will probably be the winner, not skill. And that really isn't the charm I play fighters for.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds mighty lame to me.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> And you see man, that's part of the problem I have. I don't think the whole fighting should be grinding to level 100 then it begins. Because then it seems more about who is the higher level is the winner unless they are BOTH the same level, you know? Then it just turns into something like Pokemon.
> 
> It makes it seem like if the fighters are not the same level, it will always be based on stats who will probably be the winner, not skill. And that really isn't the charm I play fighters for.



You must have missed the part i said about choosing the level both participants in the battle of the online mode. Like in pokemon your levels will be equalized as to prevent them from defining the battle.


Also, like pokemon's past generations where that system was not present, anyone who didn't have tons of lvl 100 pokemon sucked at the game anyways and would lose easily without his foe using higher level pokemon.  I had pokemon of any level in my sliver as to not have people complain that they lost because i was using lvl 100 ones...and they lost the same way with 1 hit as though i was using my lvl 100 ones lol. When you don't know the weaknesses and elements, it's easier to blame the stats rather than your own incompetence...and it's the same with dissidia.


No matter your level and stats, you WON'T win if you can't land a brave attack due to your foe knowing how to dodge and guard perfectly.


----------



## Naru89 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gabranth Ex Burst

Link removed

epic


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2008)

He did basch's 3 lvl quickening...nice lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds good, and i wouldn't think it be better then CC, CC was fucking epic. This game won't be simply cause it won't have the story i want. But it looks fun none the less.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2008)

CC's ending was anti-climactic....how the hell do you pwn genesis with the power of a weapon but lose to footsoldiers and helicopters.


Dissidia's story is also damn epic...you don't get many stories with all heroes and villains all fighting each other at the same time.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> CC's ending was anti-climactic....how the hell do you pwn genesis with the power of a weapon but lose to footsoldiers and helicopters.
> 
> 
> Dissidia's story is also damn epic...you don't get many stories with all heroes and villains all fighting each other at the same time.



It feels a bit disjointed, especially the conclusions of each characters stories.

You get a random cutscene that almost always has nothing to do with the main context of the characters final battle.

Cecil beats Golbez, and then you see a scene with Squall and Cloud, and no Cecil. Lol wut? Stuff like that.

At least they tried a story, but it's a fighting game..expecting a good story in one of those is a bit silly


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> CC's ending was anti-climactic....how the hell do you pwn genesis with the power of a weapon but lose to footsoldiers and helicopters.
> 
> 
> Dissidia's story is also damn epic...you don't get many stories with all heroes and villains all fighting each other at the same time.



Maybe to you, CC's ending to me was awesome, meaningful, and sad. 

And Dissidia story may be ok, or even good at times, but it's a fighting game. They never have "Great" stories. FF7C to me had a great story.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Maybe to you, CC's ending to me was awesome, meaningful, and sad.
> 
> And Dissidia story may be ok, or even good at times, but it's a fighting game. They never have "Great" stories. FF7C to me had a great story.



I liked it a ton but the ending felt too damn sad...i mean wtf...aeris never saw zack again after he left for the nibleheim mission...the 80some letters...sephiroth being totally not into the story after that fight...i knew zack dies from playing ffvii but i expected him like pwning all of the soldiers and having an epic final showdown with sephiroth where he dies.


It wasn't even hype...it was a logical deduction....if you win against genesis with the power of the gift of the goddess...getting killed by grunts is just wrong.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 18, 2008)

Is there some secret to pulling off EX moves? I haven't been able to do one yet...

Also is it just me or is the AI incredibly hard? I've been playing CPU vs. and raising the CPU's level to halfway and it's just complete murder when he breaks my BP.

I can't play story mode. ;_; It won't ever load, it just stays on a black screen whenever I open it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2008)

R button + Square = EX mode

Pull off any Square attack, and if pulled off while in that mode, a square button appears. Press Square again, and follow the character specific actions.

Boom.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 18, 2008)

I got it now. For some reason it said Square + Cross on some sites. But I guess it was R instead, thanks Goofy.

I got story mode to work now. ^.^ But damn, for a fighting game, this game is pretty text heavy.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes some sites indeed said X and [ ] lol.


Btw if you press R + [ ] while in ex mode with O-K you change from ninja to sage.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 18, 2008)

I tried not to believe it, but it's a shame they went all KH2 on this game. I mean, for improvement, just a little bit less flashy, and try to press more buttons than square/X.

Kingdom Hearts 1 was cool, but 2 was just...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Dreikoo, I'll keep that in mind. =D

My main goal is to unlock Gabranth right now. >


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Thanks Dreikoo, I'll keep that in mind. =D
> 
> My main goal is to unlock Gabranth right now. >



To do that you need to finish everyone's main story i think.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2008)

What I think it is, as is the case with most baddies, is buying them in the PP shop. Considering the FFXI girl isn't open at the start, I assume Gabranth is added to the shop when she is unlocked.

Which is by beating the story mode and all 10 scenarios, I think.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> What I think it is, as is the case with most baddies, is buying them in the PP shop. Considering the FFXI girl isn't open at the start, I assume Gabranth is added to the shop when she is unlocked.
> 
> Which is by beating the story mode and all 10 scenarios, I think.



Yes, both shantotto (she's like 70 or so, her race simply doesn't age...but she's no girl by any means...she's a professor of magic and one of the high ranking ones) and gabrath get unlocked after you finish the story with all 1-10 chars. They each cost 1000 PP.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 18, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhqYcwvUn-o[/YOUTUBE]
Ending. No spoilers unless you don't want to see the fights(which were shown in trailers, anyways, so...)

Main characters fight their own personal antagonist, while the ending music for each respective game plays during the fights(ie Friends for V, Balance is restored(Cyan's part) for VI, Melodies of Life for IX, etc.)


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 18, 2008)

My game from Play-Asia arrives tomorrow.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 19, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> My game from Play-Asia arrives tomorrow.  Looking forward to it.



Which order-sending method did you chose?


----------



## Piekage (Dec 19, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> It wasn't even hype...it was a logical deduction....if you win against genesis with the power of the gift of the goddess...getting killed by grunts is just wrong.



I disagree, just because he beat Genesis doesn't make him bulletproof. And considering the numbers, it's a miracle he shrunk the count to three. Zack is still human, eventually he'll slip up, the fatigue will pile up, or someone will get lucky. It's not like he had to worry about snipers and rockets flying his way, with a few dozen people keeping him busy while he fought Genesis.

And didn't Genesis get rejected by Minerva?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 19, 2008)

For a Japanese "fighter", this is pretty plently good. :3

Although I admit, it _could be_ a little unbalanced with the equipments and skills (in-game, not the player's ;P) specially if someone else has unlocked more things and played more than others. But Drei said you can choose people to fight, so it's cancelled out then. ^___^

As for CC, Cloud's cry in the Japanese version still haunts me to this day, everytime I remember it. Shortly afterwards I'll be remembering the theme song and it still affects me ;___;



Goofy Titan said:


> I will say it again, hopefully in slow mode for you: I. am. comparing. their. OFFLINE. modes.


In my opinion, comparing them would be wrong. They're a different genre/gameplaymechanic to each other, it's like comparing meat against fruit, or something. xD


--
Dreikoo: I'm wondering how the online is? How does it work? What do I need? I'm really interested. Is it a PSP->PSP, or can you actually choose people to battle online? =O


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 19, 2008)

Loveless, here is all you'll need:


----------



## geG (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 19, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Which order-sending method did you chose?



I chose FedEx 2Day (Their Fastest they have offered)  Said on the site it will be at my door around 4:30 PM on December 19th


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 19, 2008)

i could barely get pass the epic opening lol. Cecil is the man.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 19, 2008)

I wonder how the final battle will be like? Vs. Chaos?


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 19, 2008)

350,000 copies sold at launch, excellent.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 19, 2008)

People already have level 100 chars over at GF...seems i was right on leveling not being some humongous task but rather somethign easily achievable by anyone....even gamefaqs people . So then the stats defining the gameplay theory was proven false.

The real battle starts now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, there are EXP accessories you can equip. So yah.


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2008)

S-S-S-S-S-Squall vs Sephiroth in the trailer  Squall in HD  This is the best game ever  EVER I TELL YOU!


----------



## Stroev (Dec 19, 2008)

Z-Z-Z-Zidane vs. Kefka in the CG! Zidane in HD!
This is the best game ever! EVER I TELL YOU!

A Squall is fine, too.


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2008)

Squall is an awesome mofo, I'm going to have to get my psp from the basement when this releases. Dust it off a little.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Stroev (Dec 19, 2008)

I love the credits theme. II, IV, V, VI, VII, IX, and IX gave me a warm feeling of nostalgia.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 20, 2008)

Got the game yesterday and I was a bit confused at the beginning since there was a lot of menus, Japanese Text and so on and so forth that I have ever seen in an imported game I have ever imported.  That aside, started playing Cloud's story mode (one star and I beat FF7, not FF4 yet so good one for a beginner I guess) and I enjoy the idea.  Still trying to understand some concepts like the DP and the Chocobo that appears on the white screen at times. 

Can't wait to continue playing.  

Two questions though, there is no online support is there?  I have to do this Ad-Hoc thing eh?


----------



## Zenou (Dec 20, 2008)

There is online via Party mode.

Translations: 

Does anyone have a save with all the chars?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 20, 2008)

Can anyone elaborate on what Shade Impulse is?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 20, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Can anyone elaborate on what Shade Impulse is?


It's pretty much the finale of the "main" storyline.


----------



## geG (Dec 20, 2008)

If anyone's interested here's all the matchups during the main story mode:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Warrior of Light:
vs. Garland
vs. Sephiroth
vs. Ultimecia
vs. the Emperor
vs. Garland

Frioniel:
vs. Jecht
vs. Ultimecia
vs. the Emperor

Onion Knight:
vs. Tina
vs. Cloud of Darkness

Cecil:
vs. Exdeath
vs. Golbeza

Butz:
vs. Golbeza
vs. Exdeath

Tina:
vs. Cloud
vs. Cefca

Cloud:
vs. Frioniel
vs. Sephiroth

Squall:
vs. Kuja
vs. Warrior of Light
vs. Ultimecia

Zidane:
vs. Cefca
vs. Garland
vs. Kuja

Tidus:
vs. the Emperor
vs. Jecht




Weird that Cloud of Darkness only gets one fight while the other villains get at least two.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 20, 2008)

Maybe because nobody has EVER given a shit about her?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 20, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Maybe because nobody has EVER given a shit about her?


Xande would have been better. 

Speaking of which, y'know who should've been in instead of Tidus? _Wakka._
ONLY DA SUMMONERS AND DER GARDIANS CAN ENTA DA TEMPO.
Staright up Jamacain acent, yo.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2008)

If wakka was in this i seriously would pass on this game...i shit you not.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 21, 2008)

Lawl...i wonder why did they decide to give him this accent...in japanese he sounded like a normal person...his personality and voice type (way of speech...idioms used...that sort of thing) was similar to Junpei Iori from persona 3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, isn't one of the issues with Japanese VA's is that they ALL sound Japanese, and lack a foreign accent if they are taking a foreign role?

Like a noble British man sounding like a regular Japanese person and all?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, isn't one of the issues with Japanese VA's is that they ALL sound Japanese, and lack a foreign accent if they are taking a foreign role?
> 
> Like a noble British man sounding like a regular Japanese person and all?



They may sound like that to an untrained ear but if you understand the language they are all different in actuality.


For example, there's a way women speak and a way men speak, if a woman speaks in a man's way (or...vice versa...think frieza from DBZ or orochimaru) then that's an instant difference.

There's the noble female speaking with highly polite honorifics in her every word, the old guy finishing all of his sentences with noo and referring to him as washi instead of watashi...the punk-type male with a lot of shortened impolite words..that's sort of how Wakka was.

They may all speak one language but the way they do it is different enough to establish something deep...something way deeper than what someone speaking with a British accent establishes anyways since that's more of a habit from where he grew up rather than a conscious choice reflecting on one's personality.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2008)

He's just as fucking annoying in Japanese. He's wakka, he can speak germen, french, english or jap, he is still annoying as fuck. He should of died for real.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2008)

I am now leaving this thread for good until an english release is available. Oh, the agony 

I hate spoilers but it's hard not to play it


----------



## Freija (Dec 21, 2008)

^

See you in 2 years T_T


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> ^
> 
> See you in 2 years T_T



Didn't they say it would be released by the second quarter of 2009?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> ^
> 
> See you in 2 years T_T



Summer 2009. You silly goose.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 21, 2008)

Things I've found out(And you may have too):

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cosmos' Throne is an arena
Gabranth has no helmet tGAR
Chaos battle has three rounds
CGI ending scene 
There's more, but I can't remember; Source: YouTube


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 21, 2008)

How many CGI movies are there?


----------



## Xell (Dec 21, 2008)

I couldn't hold back my urge to play this, so I've been playing the Japanese version.

Meh.. It's pretty good. I mainly like the music.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 21, 2008)

Xell said:


> I couldn't hold back my urge to play this, so I've been playing the Japanese version.
> 
> Meh.. It's pretty good. I mainly like the music.


Final Boss music wasn't something I was expecting...


----------



## Xell (Dec 22, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Final Boss music wasn't something I was expecting...



Haha, don't spoil it for me. I want to be surprised.

I'm confused.. I'm playing as the Onion Knight(?) character from Final Fantasy III and it keeps asking me to save Replay Data after every battle.

Why has it suddenly started doing this..


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 22, 2008)

After you beat it with 2 chars you unlock the replay save function and the editor.


----------



## Xell (Dec 22, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> After you beat it with 2 chars you unlock the replay save function and the editor.



Ahhh, it all makes sense now.

I can't wait until this game gets released in the US. It's a pain not knowing what anything says.

It would be nice to be able to set abilities and know what you're setting.

It kind of irritates me as well how, let's say the EX item thing comes up in the battle. The guy you're vsing know where it is, but you're looking for it and trying to find it.. Is there no way to have an indication of where it is?


----------



## Zenou (Dec 22, 2008)

Press L to target the EX bell.

Some vids of me vs friend:
Most impressive technique name ever
Most impressive technique name ever
Most impressive technique name ever
Most impressive technique name ever


----------



## Xell (Dec 22, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Press L to target the EX bell.
> 
> Some vids of me vs friend:
> Most impressive technique name ever
> ...



Thanks, that makes things a lot easier.

Nice videos by the way.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 22, 2008)

There's an ability that locks you to the EX item.

And yes there's tons of customization in dissidia...i suppose now knowing japanese or even just katakana would be problematic...good thing i'm not in this situation .


----------



## Zenou (Dec 22, 2008)

Part Three

Who wants to tell me why I do almost no damage and the CPU does massive damage... and we're the same level?


----------



## jdbzkh (Dec 22, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> How many CGI movies are there?



I think only 2 opening and ending.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 22, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Two minutes in Heaven is better than one minute in Heaven.
> 
> Who wants to tell me why I do almost no damage and the CPU does massive damage... and we're the same level?



Damage is directly derived from how much brave you had when you attacked, the CPU broke you so it got the brave pool added to his brave which made his Hp attacks hurt.


I also noticed your brave attacks were quite weak...you may need new gear.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 22, 2008)

Late, but has anyone seen the sweet-ass opening yet?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 22, 2008)

Got two character stories done (Cloud and Squall, friend did Squall's) The game is the shit and I kinda wish there was 4v4 action for it like SSBB.  It would make the game more epic o.o


----------



## Piekage (Dec 22, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Late, but has anyone seen the sweet-ass opening yet?



Hells yeah, it's epic.

"Tier" list.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 22, 2008)

Piekage said:


> Hells yeah, it's epic.
> 
> "Tier" list.



That list is hilarious!


----------



## Zenou (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes, the game has a built in convert to AVI feature.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 22, 2008)

lol @ tier list.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice list.


----------



## Xell (Dec 22, 2008)

Damn, those level 17 enemies are bitches in the story mode. I just beat level 17 Garland with my Level 10 Squall after about 10 tries.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 23, 2008)

^I had trouble too... Beating Cloud of Darkness with Onion Knight took me about 7 tries.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 23, 2008)

It took me 8 tries to beat KUJA with Butz (?). KUJA I FUCKIN HATE U! I was getting SOOO frustrated with that shit. I realized i had to say fuck it and just rage close range and stop being defensive.....His moves seem so goddamn broken to me lol. Its like u just get sucked up in everything and u can't block nothing and  duuuurrrr. Fuck Kuja.

omg that red explosion like move where five fire balls surround u and shit.....the most annoying shit EVER. 

It doesn't help at all when ur brave attacks do like 1 1 1 1 2 18, while they do 4 4 4 28 28 260 damage.....fuck off.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 23, 2008)

Fuck Kuja


----------



## itoikenza (Dec 23, 2008)

*where?*



Zeno said:


> Yes, the game has a built in convert to AVI feature.



found it!!! I didn't know!!!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 23, 2008)

i don't know if someone posted this already, but the U.S. release date for dissidia has been confirmed for June 30 2009.


----------



## itoikenza (Dec 23, 2008)

*What are the eng. names of these super items?*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt3NevLdmGU[/YOUTUBE]


These 3 items give ex mode maxed, +2,000% brave, and +1,000 hp!The only bad thing is that they are *guaranteed to break* after every battle!!!(They are found among the items that have green icons) *Don't ask me how i got them cause i used cwcheat*!!!


----------



## Akira (Dec 23, 2008)

I wish this game had english menus...

translationpatchplz.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 23, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> Rage


Betwwen the grammar and that sig, I'm not sure which I disagree on more. 

Kuja's too fabulous to hate, and I'm gonna have to say otherwise on that animu grade list.


----------



## Xell (Dec 24, 2008)

Where is this replay feature?

I need to show off how I completely destroyed Level 17 Kefka with my Level 10 Tidus.

Or maybe Kefka's just easy to beat. ;_;


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

First week sales of the Title


01. [PSP] Dissidia Final Fantasy (Square Enix) - 489,100 / NEW


hardware increase for PSP (of course holiday sales help)

DSi 204,100
PSP 146,000
Wii 131,000
DSL 50,300
PS3 39,100
X360 12,900
PS2 8,700


----------



## itoikenza (Dec 24, 2008)

Xell said:


> Where is this replay feature?
> 
> I need to show off how I completely destroyed Level 17 Kefka with my Level 10 Tidus.
> 
> Or maybe Kefka's just easy to beat. ;_;



You have to beat story mode with 2 separate char. then It will unlock museum mode and replay save(press squ. at end of battle)! Avi convert is in museum! Option that says "avi" among jap.! Saves in video as "motion jpg"!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 24, 2008)

The first 3 hours of dissidia (prologue with WoL and Squall's story) were the fastest 3 hours of my entire life. I literally didn't realize how they past and i was amazed at the gamesave clock when i saw it XD.


----------



## Xell (Dec 24, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> It took me 8 tries to beat KUJA with Butz (?). KUJA I FUCKIN HATE U! I was getting SOOO frustrated with that shit. I realized i had to say fuck it and just rage close range and stop being defensive.....His moves seem so goddamn broken to me lol. Its like u just get sucked up in everything and u can't block nothing and  duuuurrrr. Fuck Kuja.
> 
> omg that red explosion like move where five fire balls surround u and shit.....the most annoying shit EVER.
> 
> It doesn't help at all when ur brave attacks do like 1 1 1 1 2 18, while they do 4 4 4 28 28 260 damage.....fuck off.



Shit man.. You wasn't joking.

I can't beat this guy. It's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 24, 2008)

lol, I suck playing as Kuja. I haven't actually fought a Kuja player or AI yet.


----------



## Xell (Dec 25, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> lol, I suck playing as Kuja. I haven't actually fought a Kuja player or AI yet.



So you have not tried to beat the high level Kuja in story mode as Butz?

The big disadvantage you have is that Butz is a close range character and Kuja is more of a long / mid range. 

As soon as you get close to Kuja, you're basically screwed. DSFAAAAAARG


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 25, 2008)

Kuja's flare star comes fast but if you see it coming he's pretty open...any chars with decent aerial combos should be able to punish it easily. I had problems with him during squall's story since early on he just has one 1hit brave and Hp attacks at low levels....but zidan just dominated him lol.

I just spent about 2 hours just doing quick battles with ultimecia...i only wanted to use her to check out her EXburst but she grew on me....her style is much different than the chars i used so far....and winning with her is slow and steady....but damn it's fun lol. (she stops time for your foe in her ex mode....it's a pretty much free EXburst every time...and she has charging moves...ah...how i love charing mah moves)


----------



## Stroev (Dec 25, 2008)

I hear he's just as tough in Zidane's story.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 25, 2008)

Actually after fightin Kuja a bunch of times u HAVE to know the timing of his moves.

The meteor like rain is SO easy to hear coming but u will find yourself dodging a second early almost all the time due to instinct telling u to dodge the moment the spell is cast. But it has a delay.

If u stay at a medium range u'll mostly have to worry bout the two fireballs that pull u in...but u can easily guard those. Its best to dodge one and guard the second because u'll end up being hit by the second sometimes. Its best to stay at this range and only move in to capitalize on mistakes, counters, and openings. Because up close his moves are HARD AS FUCK to read imo.

You gotta remember that Kuja's moves can fuckin loop like it aint shit. So dont ever be still and think you can land where u got hit because the same move can suck you in again again and again.


On another note I got Gabranth today. He's pretty fun. And I almost flipped when i unlocked Seymours Battle Music.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 25, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> On another note I got Gabranth today.


Congrats.  



> And I almost flipped when i unlocked Seymours Battle Music.





> *Seymours Battle Music.*





> *Seymours Battle Music.*


:ho


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 25, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> Actually after fightin Kuja a bunch of times u HAVE to know the timing of his moves.
> 
> The meteor like rain is SO easy to hear coming but u will find yourself dodging a second early almost all the time due to instinct telling u to dodge the moment the spell is cast. But it has a delay.
> 
> ...



Also if you're face to face with him you should evade forward, you'll jump above him and since he doesn't turn it's an easy dodge....i first thought it up when dodging cecil's dark orbs (ground attack) by jumping at them rather than away from them lol....the closer you are the easier to land an attack .



> I hear he's just as tough in Zidane's story.



Yep, the fight is quite easier though since zidane is the air-master of the game. Which proves my point of needing a good aerial char to beat kuja.


----------



## Xell (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. I finally did it today.

Damn, I got lucky. 

I uploaded the replay to youtube.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 26, 2008)

Xell said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I finally did it today.
> 
> Damn, I got lucky.
> 
> I uploaded the replay to youtube.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 1, 2009)

I love the soundtrack.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 1, 2009)

Ill definitly be getting this hopefully ill have get another psp. mines is broken


----------



## Wesley (Jan 2, 2009)

Any decent clips of Tina using Trance?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Sure buy, this game.

Besides the big names, I'm looking forward to Ultimecia.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 3, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Any decent clips of Tina using Trance?



I could probably make you one....Have any preferences? If it's up to me i'd go with her holy combo- flare-ultima move.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 3, 2009)

I imported...using ISOs is illegal in USA i think.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow this game looks fucking amazing. It kinda serves as a reminder to finish all FFs before VII. Lol. 

What consoles do you guys play this on? I guess I`m gonna be waiting till June. June is going to be a fucking sweet month this year. My Birthday, Transformers 2, and this game all in the same month. Epic.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 3, 2009)

Only on psp.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 3, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Only on psp.



Hmm, one of the many consoles I do not have. Probably gonna have to get it. KH 365/7 Days or something like that is for the PSP too right?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 3, 2009)

Birth by sleep, 365/2 is for the DS.


If you're getting a psp for this game you might as well can get the dissidia psp bundle.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 3, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I could probably make you one....Have any preferences? If it's up to me i'd go with her holy combo- flare-ultima move.



I just want to know what she looks like.  I don't really like the gameplay...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 3, 2009)

Uhh...well...the average youtube search would instantly tell you that much.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 3, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Uhh...well...the average youtube search would instantly tell you that much.



I couldn't find one of her using Trance.


----------



## Xell (Jan 3, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I couldn't find one of her using Trance.



Translation chapter 15

Just search around this video.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 3, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I couldn't find one of her using Trance.



I just did.


Translation chapter 15


----------



## Wesley (Jan 3, 2009)

Is that an EX-Burst only thing?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 3, 2009)

Trance is her EX mode and her EX burst is riot sword.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 3, 2009)

Ah, well, looking forward to her in the FFVI (hope they skip V) remake.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2009)

Why cant SE just make this games for home consoles instead of portable ones?
You get shitty sound and many other crappy stuff.

I would had prefered it for 360 or PS3.

I would like to play it with tidus or jetch , cloud also seems cool tought.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 4, 2009)

i dunno y ery1 keeps fussing bout it being a portable. sound is fine and i dunno wat crappy stuff u speak of. Only fuckin piss off is this only being local multiplayer.

people just see quality and think its too good for a handheld which already slacking in software development. get sum good headphones.  and get the ost if u want to hear crystal clear quality music when u want.

if this game was shit theyd say leave it on da psp. the whole question is jus pettiness.

i wouldnt be apposed to a sequel being developed on the home consoles tho.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 4, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Why cant SE just make this games for home consoles instead of portable ones?
> You get shitty sound and many other crappy stuff.
> 
> I would had prefered it for 360 or PS3.
> ...


Actually psp's headphones produce epic sound quality, you should try playing with your headphones on.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Why cant SE just make this games for home consoles instead of portable ones?
> You get shitty sound and many other crappy stuff.
> 
> I would had prefered it for 360 or PS3.
> ...



People wanna play as Tidus? Damn


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> People wanna play as Tidus? Damn



He's pretty damn cool, really fast and agile, he has huge hitting range and his HP attacks come fast too.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> People wanna play as Tidus? Damn



I actually use him, despite my dislike of him. He's pretty fun to use, because of his fighting style. Though, my main's are Zidane, and Kuja.

I'm trying to get Jecht down, but his combo linking is gonna take some getting used to, because of the minimal time you have to press the button to chain into BP/HP attacks.

Also, colisseum lvl. 91-130 is a bitch.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 4, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Why cant SE just make this games for home consoles instead of portable ones?


Because they want people to buy PSPs. And they might not have the staff or money. And it's cheaper and takes less time then making a PS3 or 360 game. 


Suigetsu said:


> You get shitty sound and many other crappy stuff.


Proof regarding crappy sound and "many other crappy things" please. The sound for every PSP game I've ever played is perfect, and what are these other crappy things?


Suigetsu said:


> I would had prefered it for 360 or PS3.


Nothing wrong with that. 


Suigetsu said:


> I would like to play it with tidus or jetch , cloud also seems cool tought.


You can, if you get a PSP. But the odds of that seem low.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2009)

Piekage said:


> You can, if you get a PSP. But the odds of that seem low.



I can play the game if I want to but I am not ordering an imported version, well only if th text is in english wich wouldbe brilliant.
My cousint has a psp so I can use it whenever I want , however portable games arent as confortable, getting focused on a small screen.

Beside's nothing beats a home console game. with a little graphic improvement it could had been released to the 360 too. and the sales would had made up for it.

And yeah pretty much the tactic is buy a psp to play my games wich is just lame. I mean sony has to rely on a game company so its console can survive.

Thats Just Lame and a Shame.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 5, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> And yeah pretty much the tactic is buy a psp to play my games wich is just lame. I mean sony has to rely on a game company so its console can survive.
> 
> Thats Just Lame and a Shame.



That doesn't make much sense. _Every_ console relys on game companies to make good games for their console. No one's gonna buy a 360 because it looks good with the furniture, they buy one to play good games. 

Getting Square to make Dissidia an exclusive (assuming that's what they did) is a great business move for them. PSPs aren't selling as well as the could, so lock in an extremely epic looking game for your console and force people to buy one.



> Beside's nothing beats a home console game. with a little graphic improvement it could had been released to the 360 too. and the sales would had made up for it.



That's all subjective. I don't really care for console games nowadays. And unless you can see the future, you have no way of knowing how well a hypothetical game would do, or how much it would cost Square to improve it for a more powerful console, reproduce it, advertise it, or ship it out.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 5, 2009)

Piekage said:


> That doesn't make much sense. _Every_ console relys on game companies to make good games for their console. No one's gonna buy a 360 because it looks good with the furniture, they buy one to play good games.



Yes it does make alot of sense.
PSP was selling very very poorly until CC came out then the selling rates of the console rocket shipped trought the sky.
Also PSP only relies on FF because its the only worth exclusive thing they have, because like 90% of the PSP games are very bad.

Making FF exclusive for psp its a good thing for Sony not for SE, why? because you are making people to buy certian console in order to play your game. Instead of making the game for a console that most people have wich would give alot more sales.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 5, 2009)

While i would like to see this game in a home console, i feel like this is a perfect game for a portable system, mostly because i see this game more like an experiment from Square-Enix to test a new style of game, too risky to do such a game for a HD console where the production costs are too expensive without any garanty it would sell well!


----------



## Piekage (Jan 5, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Yes it does make alot of sense.
> PSP was selling very very poorly until CC came out then the selling rates of the console rocket shipped trought the sky.
> Also PSP only relies on FF because its the only worth exclusive thing they have, because like 90% of the PSP games are very bad.


How is it a shame for a company to take the most logical course of action in selling a console? I'd want Square making games for me too, because people tend to buy them.



Suigetsu said:


> Making FF exclusive for psp its a good thing for Sony not for SE, why? because you are making people to buy certian console in order to play your game. Instead of making the game for a console that most people have wich would give alot more sales.



Well, obviously. But I doubt Sony cares much about the people missing out. And of course, Square outright stated that they wanted Dissidia on the PSP, for reasons I stated a few post ago.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2009)

Nomura's designs are great, can't wait to pick this up state side.

I'm glad he actually made Zidane and Kuja look "cool", didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 8, 2009)

This game is closing in on 1 million sold in Japan alone o:

1. Dissidia Final Fantasy (PSP) 97k / 757k


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2009)

PharaohAnubis said:


> Nomura's designs are great, can't wait to pick this up state side.
> 
> I'm glad he actually made Zidane and Kuja look "cool", didn't think that was possible.



I think your blind 0_0 Zidane look's the same just with updated graphics helping his polygon look. 


kuja he tried turning into a sepeiroth clone... wtf


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 8, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I think your blind 0_0 Zidane look's the same just with updated graphics helping his polygon look.
> 
> 
> kuja he tried turning into a sepeiroth clone... wtf


Zidane does not look the same at all, he is no longer a androgynous midget.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 9, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Zidane does not look the same at all, he is no longer a androgynous midget.


Still a midget. 

And Gabranth is on the main site.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

What's Gabranth like in the game?


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 14, 2009)

This game is fun (Sephiroth is broken lol) but It's not as great as I imaged. Its fun, but once you get passed the fan service, its ok. A fun pick up and play game, but could of been a better fighter.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 14, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> What's Gabranth like in the game?



He's pretty interesting to use. He can't do HP damage in his starting mode, so instead of having square do HP damage...he can charge his own EX gauge. When in EX mode he can do HP damage, and racks it up pretty damn well. Add that with good armor that increases the duration of your EX gauge(as well as attack, defense, etc.), and you got a powerhouse.

@ Superrazien, Sephiroth is not really broken at all.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep, seph is kinda tricky to use since he has quite a bit of lag after most of his moves....at least his black materia rocks.

And this isn't really much of a pick up and play game imo, you need to know how to time moves otherwise you're not gonna have any change against someone who knows how to play when you just picked it up. Try playing lvl 9 foes with just basic skills lol.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2009)

So my Sephi has some lag? Thats kind of disappoimting, I thought he was going to be a speed demon like meta-knight.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 15, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> So my Sephi has some lag? Thats kind of disappoimting, I thought he was going to be a speed demon like meta-knight.



He's ultra fast, just after his moves he kinda pauses in this stylish kinda way that samurai do after they cut something, facing away and waiting for the cut to appear and the thing to be split in half...which is ok if you hit since during the lag the foe is being hit by countless slashes. The problem arises when you miss..you're basically a sitting duck for a second...although that may not always be enough for some chars to close in on ya and hit ya since to avoid seph you need to dash far away...he has the wider range of all mellee chars...but long range chars like ulty can really exploit this weakness.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 15, 2009)

Time to use Cecil and Light Warrior to lay the smack down and show how overrated Cloud and Sephiroth are. Only a few more months. :ho


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 15, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Time to use Cecil and Light Warrior to lay the smack down and show how overrated Cloud and Sephiroth are. Only a few more months. :ho



WoL is pretty generic and meh...and his 2 good moves are like cloud's in their way of execution...he's clearly not better than him since his EX mode doesn't give him guard-crushing brave attacks but instead adds more brave hits to his normal ones...which is not the best EX bonus around....Cecil on the other hand is probably the easiest char to use and he's fast and good, he doesn't have brave-HP chains like WoL or Cloud but i have found a nice combo for him so that functions as a chain...his ex mode-burst however aren't all that beneficial either...half the time i'll just fight normally and keep the EX gauge just in case i need a free guard break . My fav thing about him though certainly is the different movesets he has as DRK and PLD...and each has a move where he starts the attack as one job and ends it in another...epic stuff .


----------



## Wesley (Jan 15, 2009)

Even when he was flirting with Don Cornero or professing his love for Barret, he still somehow seemed manly to me.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jan 15, 2009)

Quick question how do you use Omnislash ver. 5?
I know it's a chain attack but I don't know how to activate it >.<;


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 16, 2009)

jdbzkh said:


> Quick question how do you use Omnislash ver. 5?
> I know it's a chain attack but I don't know how to activate it >.<;



You do the basic aerial move he starts out with at lvl 1 and press [ ] after the second hit...of course you need to have learned and equipped V.5 to do that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2009)

Good to hear that Sephiroth is actually fast.

Few questions, what is brave hits , how is ex gauge used and how do you fill it up, and do all characters have spells, and is HP like a  normal health or can it be healed?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 16, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Good to hear that Sephiroth is actually fast.
> 
> Few questions, what is brave hits , how is ex gauge used and how do you fill it up, and do all characters have spells, and is HP like a  normal health or can it be healed?



Brave hits are hits that do brave damage, you fill the ex gauge by collecting ex orbs and cores, R + [ ] initiates the ex mode. There's some chars that don't have spells, most do in one form or another...mainly mellee chars don't rely on them too much though and just use them as a long range thing. Tidus for example doesn't have any magic but he has a few different blitzball moves, including jecht shot...so it's not like he's missing anything.

There's multiple ways of healing HP, most ex modes have auto-regen....and frionel-mateus both get blood weapons in their EX modes...i hope you know what that entails.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2009)

Blood weapon steal life right? 

What is brave damage?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 16, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Blood weapon steal life right?
> 
> What is brave damage?



Yep, all hp attacks with them drain as much damage as they cause .

Brave damage is the damage brave attacks do to your foe's brave pool, that brave pool is the amount of damage HP attacks do...so you build it up and then use HP attacks to damage your foe's HP and win. There's tons of variables to that system of course but this is a basic rundown.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 21, 2009)

Cutscene Translations are now up on GameFAQs for those who wish to understand the story better.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jan 22, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> You do the basic aerial move he starts out with at lvl 1 and press [ ] after the second hit...of course you need to have learned and equipped V.5 to do that.



Thanks


----------



## Boromir (Jan 22, 2009)

I wonder when this will get to Europe...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 22, 2009)

End of the year most likely.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 22, 2009)

PSP is region free, just import the JP or USA version.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2009)

or do what I did.

This game is alot different then I expected, alot content and depth to the system. I didn't think there would be as much as they put in, the game feels just like Kingdom Hearts 2, I love it, and it looks like it to.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 6, 2009)

You wanna play some matches online sometime? I haven't faced anyone from here yet lol.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 6, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> or do what I did.
> 
> This game is alot different then I expected, alot content and depth to the system. I didn't think there would be as much as they put in, the game feels just like Kingdom Hearts 2, I love it, and it looks like it to.



Well that's one reason to not get it.  I hate how Kingdom Hearts plays.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2009)

Sure, but first I need to max out my guys right?

Do you have Ad-hoc party.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 6, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Sure, but first I need to max out my guys right?
> 
> Do you have Ad-hoc party.



Nah, there's the handicap feature which equalizes the levels of the characters.

Yep, adhoc party is what i use.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2009)

Okay, I need to get Ad-Hoc party first, need to make a jpn psn.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's the guide for it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2009)

Does my ps3 actually need to be wired, my dog chewed up my ethernet cable.:sweat 

So its on wireless.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep, the ps3 is gonna be using it's wifi to connect to your psp so it needs the cable....and corded internet is faster anyways so it's always preferred for lagfree matches.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2009)

Well...Im screwed for now then.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 6, 2009)

You don't have a spare ethernet cord? I've got like 3 of them that i don't use...and i never actually went out to buy any of them....they just come with stuff...they're like the frenchfries of tech stuff lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2009)

Nope I only had 1. 

Actually.... I'll scavenge my basement to see if we have another one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Well that's one reason to not get it.  I hate how Kingdom Hearts plays.



Its KH without disney characters +board game elements. 

Only get it if your a Final Fantasy fan, it is nostalgic greatness.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 7, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Its KH without disney characters +board game elements.
> 
> Only get it if your a Final Fantasy fan, it is nostalgic greatness.



I'd only play it to see Ultemicia in action, but since there's no storyline for her character and playing Squall "Asshole" Leonhart is the only way to get any perspective on her...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

She appears in others stories, but her best cutscene is against Leon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 8, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> She appears in others stories, but her best cutscene is against Leon.



Squall, squall!

Leon is a gayfied KH name for a toned down squall, not the real deal. So you got your cable yet?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

I know, I just wanted to say Leon, because it actually bugs me to.

Squall is the only one not in character in KH.

No cable yet.:sweat


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 8, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I know, I just wanted to say Leon, because it actually bugs me to.
> 
> Squall is the only one not in character in KH.
> 
> No cable yet.:sweat



Ah...i just woke up and it's 1 am over here...so sadly nobody i'd fight on dissidia is awake lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Worst hero-villain in your opinion?

For me, Butz, he has no point and Exdeath is lame, and a really bad Garland clone.

and of non-voiced characters before FF1-FF9(excluding FF7), who turned out the most awesome?
I'd say the Emperor, he is just a great character, Golbez too.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

What emperor?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 8, 2009)

Wesley said:


> What emperor?



Emperor Mateus from FF II.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Emperor Mateus from FF II.



Ah, well, you know, I never finished that game.  The level up system of bullshit combined with the ungodly harsh encounter rate kept me from finishing the last leg of the game.  Each encounter could potentionally wipe out the entire party, there were no save points in the dungeons, and leveling up was pointless since you had to boost each individual weapon and spell, which would only happen if the character landed the finishing blow during combat.

Suffice to say, it ended up that I only had one strong character and lots of weak ones, all because throughout the course of the game, the strong character was the only one that could actually be effective.  Everyone else was fodder.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 8, 2009)

I never bothered to finish it either. I got the GBA two in one game(Dawn of Souls if I remember correctly). I played through FF I, and enjoyed it. I played a little of FF II, and didn't really like the system so I stopped.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

I've never finished FF1-FF6, only about half way through all of them, they lack Nomura.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I've never finished FF1-FF6, only about half way through all of them, they lack Nomura.



I think only I, IV, and VI are worth playing.  They have good gameplay, 8-Bit Theater has made I extremely fun to play through, IV has good characters and a straight forward, linear storyline, while VI is the best overall, trumping everything else in all ways.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Tina's Exburst is lame, she should cast ultima or something.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Tina's Exburst is lame, she should cast ultima or something.



It's based upon her limit break, so it's appropiate.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 8, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Worst hero-villain in your opinion?
> 
> For me, Butz, he has no point and Exdeath is lame, and a really bad Garland clone.
> 
> ...



WoL is too generic for me....butz is actually kinda good since whenever he lands any of his attacks he gets a different bonus depending on his attack like physical defense +10% or speed up + and stuff like that.


As for worst villain...well...i like them all lol...if i had to chose one i'd say golbez is my least favorite since he only has 3 different HP attacks....he's cool to use and all but i get bored of using him FAAAAST.


As for the voiceless chars who turned out great...kefka is just epic...."odore odoreiii!"..."itai? itaiiiiiii?!" .


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

On the worst hero-villain I meant character wise, not gameplay.

Also as a pair such as Cloud-Sephiroth, Tina-Cefka.

Mine was Butz-Exdeath as I said.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 8, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> On the worst hero-villain I meant character wise, not gameplay.
> 
> Also as a pair such as Cloud-Sephiroth, Tina-Cefka.
> 
> Mine was Butz-Exdeath as I said.



Hmm...frion-emperor probably...too impersonal of a relationship theirs.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 9, 2009)

Finally got a chance to play this game and needless to say, I have no idea what I'm doing outside of the fights (and little bit in the fights).


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

After seeing Kuja in this game, I want to play through 9 just for him, even though I detest 9, Zidane, and the art design.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

What is your guys thoughts on what tourny rules should be?

No items or summons seems to be the general rule.

What about infinites? Too imbalanced or fair play like all fighters?

I've seen a weird rule of ex-core banned, I don't agree with that one at all.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes, you will like Kuja. Go play any old-school games as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

I've played every Final Fantasy.

Only beaten 4 of them though.

I just unlocked Judge Gabranth, he is fucking awesome in this.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 11, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> What is your guys thoughts on what tourny rules should be?
> 
> No items or summons seems to be the general rule.
> 
> ...



I don't really see how these rules fall into place, items allow for certain playstyles not otherwise doable. Things like emperror with an epic brave regen or jeckt with his chase bonus from Sin's fang...all these rules are just to cater to the folks too amateur to get good gear and learn how to use it lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

There really is some unbalaced stuff, such as maxing ex with the summon that attacks hp, then ending a match in seconds because of it.  

Lets not mix being scrubs with balance, such as with no items on smash. 

Tourny rules don't effect how you play with friends, it just keeps the game skill based, rather then equipment based, since this is a fighting/action game, and not a mmorpg.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 12, 2009)

So ya been playing this for awhile, forgot we had a game department lol.

Was very pleased that you can switch forms with Cecil, it keeps things interesting for me. Cecil has always been my fav char so ya. My friend likes to use Cloud against my Cecil.

I think my second fav char has to be Butz. We just recently tried messing around with the PP store and unlocked the baddies. I thought Tidus was annoying :rofl

I haven't tried reading an english trans, but I am very tempted to find out how you unlock that bitchy tarutaru. I didn't play ffxi continuously for 5 years for nothing


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 12, 2009)

To get shantoto you need to finish the entire storymode and then you buy her.





> There really is some unbalaced stuff, such as maxing ex with the summon that attacks hp, then ending a match in seconds because of it.
> 
> Lets not mix being scrubs with balance, such as with no items on smash.
> 
> Tourny rules don't effect how you play with friends, it just keeps the game skill based, rather then equipment based, since this is a fighting/action game, and not a mmorpg.




Uhh...there's no summon that attacks HP or maxes out your EX, summons only do stuff to your brave...and the only gear that instantly maxes out EX is an accessory that breaks after each battle...certainly not something you can use regularly since the ingredients that make it are quite rare.


This is not an MMORPG sure but this isn't SF2-turbo either, it's a final fantasy game...thus allowing gear to enrich your experience is something quite regular for anyone who's been exposed to the series.

When you play with your friends unless they somehow suck at the game gear won't mean much of a difference, with gear taking quite some time to unlock don't you think that all this fighting will impart some skill on the person who does it...well...if the other person didn't do it they'd lose the fight items or no items and if they did do it then they'd both have equal equipment options thus the battle will be based on choices strategy and decisions...whichever case it may be the end result is clearly fair.

In SSB items are banned cause they are random, cause they have no skill in them. In dissidia there's tons of detailed thought put in each tiny choice, each allocation of 5 CP, it takes quite a lot and also a different kind of skill to use a brave regen squall compared to a brave freeze squall, both demand intrinsically different kinds of use, and there's multiple other such examples, adding up to something that makes the game much more enjoyable, deep and interesting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2009)

I said that wrong, maxing your ex(with items) and using the best summons for bp(meant bp) like cactaur.

Infinites are good for ban though.

I think I support equipment(Other then genji and Ultima), and rings being legit, but not summons.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 12, 2009)

So wait, beat the story once with any char? Or all chars?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 12, 2009)

To beat the story you need to beat each char-specific story, the bonus stories of shantotto and gabranth, the true final battle story and once done with that there's the extra hard version of the final story.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 12, 2009)

Guess I'll just wait for the US version for that then.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 12, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Guess I'll just wait for the US version for that then.



It's gonna be a long 6 months or so (it'll be out in September basically...an awfull lot of time to be without the duel Colosseum)...just watch the vids of it with subs like anime that are up on some sites if you don't know japanese...the original voice acting is pretty epic really...i doubt they'll even come close in the dubs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2009)

I couldn't wait any longer.

Though I'm used to playing japanese games, Naruto Accel, Super robot wars, Zoids, etc.

Hopefully in Dissdia 2, the main of XII will be included, Basch.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 13, 2009)

Some of those enemy summons are so mean >_>


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2009)

You got it now?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 13, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Some of those enemy summons are so mean >_>



All summons except Shinryu (the one chaos has) can be used by you too...so they're not really "enemy summons" .

I find that they rarely define the match though...only few of them like gilgamesh or ultima weapon/odin cause match-changing effects...and again not all of the time lol.


What i find most common is that the effect of one summon is balanced out by the effect of the other one...of course that only happens when both foes have them all...but it balances out quite well and deeply .


----------



## Jotun (Feb 13, 2009)

I think my fav is the octopus one, where it just hides both brave points. They could have done a better job with that one. Seph used one where he couldn't be broken/brave wouldn't go down which would have scared me if it wasn't at 130 brave 

I need to finish 8/9/10 stories, then the other ones you told me about. How do you unlock the golden locked squares on the map? Do you have to beat enemies in a certain order?

Also what happens when you get a full bonus, like 4 stars, at the end of a character complete?

I remember reading earlier about replays and avis, I know you press square after the match for the replay, how do you convert them though and which menu in game allows you to watch replays to begin with?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 13, 2009)

Jotun said:


> I think my fav is the octopus one, where it just hides both brave points. They could have done a better job with that one. Seph used one where he couldn't be broken/brave wouldn't go down which would have scared me if it wasn't at 130 brave
> 
> I need to finish 8/9/10 stories, then the other ones you told me about. How do you unlock the golden locked squares on the map? Do you have to beat enemies in a certain order?
> 
> ...



Lol yeah ultros is funny. You unlock the squares when you finish the story and you get up to the second star in points, then you need to play it again for the squares to disappear. The star bonus just gives you small completion bonuses, nothing very important.


The replay menu is inside the museum, there the options are to watch them, delete them or convert them to avi.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks abunch, my friend told me something about armor creation around lvl 50. How deep is the system for that?


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 15, 2009)

A collection of Final fantasy nostalgia stuff that some people may have missed that we can all reminisce over. Here's to many more fantasies to come!


*Spoiler*: _Dissidia: Cowboy Bebop Style_ 



[YOUTUBE]Wn9w2cbshYk[/YOUTUBE]​




*Spoiler*: _Final Fantasy 6: FMA Style_ 



[YOUTUBE]TQyt5sbFHK8[/YOUTUBE]​




*Spoiler*: _Final Fantasy 4: Four Lords of the Elements_ 



[YOUTUBE]C8vz186pjY0[/YOUTUBE]​




*Spoiler*: _Final Fantasy 7: Ouran High School Style_ 



[YOUTUBE]3QN2SdsnDDE[/YOUTUBE]​




*Spoiler*: _Final Fantasy 6: Ouran High School Style_ 



[YOUTUBE]4vIBbybH0xk[/YOUTUBE]​




*Spoiler*: _Rap de Chocobo_ 



[YOUTUBE]2oDTUY6crEo[/YOUTUBE]​



As for Dissidia, I _almost_ have everyone with perfect stats: without using the tree chopping, Ex-Death farming method...yhey. 

Got Gabranth yesterday and he's already in 75, I love his playstyle to hell (Well since he has Solid Snake's VA, I guess that's natural).


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 15, 2009)

David Hayter?!?!?!

Snake, I've come from another world to do battle with you


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2009)

Japanese VA.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 15, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> David Hayter?!?!?!
> 
> Snake, I've come from another world to do battle with you



Japanese Snake...not that damn dubfest >.<


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 15, 2009)

Dubfest? You claiming MGS has bad voice acting?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 15, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Dubfest? You claiming MGS has bad voice acting?



He probably would


----------



## geG (Feb 15, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> the main of XII, Basch.



lol you wish


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2009)

David Hayter is his official voice, and Snake's real name.


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN2WkHLIweE&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 16, 2009)

Kefka's English voice actor better be good or


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 14, 2009)

i'm buying this game when it comes out!


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2009)

It seems the release date is around August.

Sony has a Dissida PSP bundle pack that's set to be released August 25th.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2009)

The day before my birthday.

I know what I want for my birthday now!





An XBOX360.


----------



## Peak (May 14, 2009)

Game looks good.

I'm going to buy it.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 14, 2009)

I'm going to buy a PSP for this game now


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 14, 2009)

the game looks cool but the gameplay is a little iffy. i mean most of the fights that ive  seen the characters  are all just flying aimlessly in the air like its DBZ or something. and it all seems floaty to me.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (May 15, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Kefka's English voice actor better be good or


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TRGt6QpMv8&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]

Obvious choice. 



arcanecapricorn said:


> the game looks cool but the gameplay is a little iffy. i mean most of the fights that ive  seen the characters  are all just flying aimlessly in the air like its DBZ or something. and it all seems floaty to me.


Yeah it's kinda silly, let's say you have 5 jumps equipped, and you've just used them all, all you have to do is dodge and the jumps are reset. >___<

Still, it takes nothing away from the gameplay, it's still a load of fun, you'll hardly ever notice it when you play. But, in the very rare chance that it does, you can always stay in the ground and bait your opponent to come to you instead of chasing after them. ^^

I can't wait for the English release, I can finally try out the Command Battle system xD It won't be as responsive, but it'll be a good change of pace


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 15, 2009)

I'll get this and play the shit out of Ultimecia. It better not disappoint.


----------



## Piekage (May 17, 2009)

Infomation for those who don't know.

The Western Version of Dissidia is getting some upgrades.

Grant George is the voice of Warrior of Light, according to the VA's official site.

The box art for the US version will be reversible.

According to this site, a Dissidia PSP bundle will be released on August 25th this year. Comes with A 2gb memory card, Advent on the PSP, and Dissidia of course.


----------



## FFLN (May 17, 2009)

Piekage said:


> Infomation for those who don't know.
> 
> The Western Version of Dissidia is getting some upgrades.



I guess that means we won't be able to alter our JP save data so that it'll work with the NA version... Maybe.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 16, 2009)

can't wait!!!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jun 17, 2009)

im thinking about using Onion Knight, Squall, and kefka as my mains.


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2009)

New English videos


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2009)

Garland sounds completly wrong.

Can't wait to play this game now, and actually understand what's going on. 

Please oh gods of Square enix, remove the dodge cancel infinites.

It's not that I mind infinites, or potential infinites, but these are such a basic level, and done so easily, that you get hit once, your done. Kind of ruins the games potential to be played on any kind of competitive level.

Gabranth is probly the coolest character of the entire game though, I loved him.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 10, 2009)

The voices themselves sound okay, but the word choices at some parts....ugh.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 10, 2009)

English gameplay exhibition!
Naruto ShippuuCut 24!!

Lovin' the new remake of the Chaos theme, just wish it was a tad bit softer so we could hear the voices.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 10, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Garland sounds completly wrong.
> .



Lies Garland's voice is over 9000.

plus rep if you can figure out why.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 10, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Lies Garland's voice is over 9000.
> 
> plus rep if you can figure out why.



Because he's voiced by Christopher Sabat. Aka Piccolo, and Vegeta?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Because he's voiced by Christopher Sabat. Aka Piccolo, and Vegeta?



Yeah what he said.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 16, 2009)

According to this, a Demo of Dissidia will be availible the 23 of July.


----------



## Angelus (Jul 16, 2009)

I wish I had a PSP


----------



## God Movement (Jul 16, 2009)

Rock_Lee said:


> I wish I had a PSP



 you need to start saving up.


----------



## Angelus (Jul 16, 2009)

Nah, I don't really like handheld systems. I like to play games on my big TV screen, with Surround Sound and stuff. Handheld screens are too small to really enjoy a game, IMO.

Square should make a PS2 port of this game


----------



## geG (Jul 16, 2009)

Three new videos


----------



## Kyou (Jul 19, 2009)

Terra, Yay 

I wish they'd announce the actual voice actors already though, don't recognize Terra's voice =\


----------



## itoikenza (Jul 19, 2009)

dissidia model extraction software! you'll need the "iso" for this!


----------



## Piekage (Jul 19, 2009)

itoikenza said:


> dissidia model extraction software! you'll need the "iso" for this!



That's pretty awesome. Granted, I doubt it'll be of much use to me, but maybe/hopefully someone like Monty Oum can make something out of this.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 19, 2009)

itoikenza said:


> dissidia model extraction software! you'll need the "iso" for this!



They look surprisingly good


----------



## itoikenza (Jul 21, 2009)

*Hell yes!!!*



Naruto said:


> They look surprisingly good



Yeah I know! I just wish it was more user friendly! It needs a fast easy way to convert to 3ds max compatible models! I plan to animate Squall in a cool custom combo!


----------



## Keaton (Jul 22, 2009)

Kefka looks freaking awesome in this.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 23, 2009)

So, where's my demo?


----------



## FFLN (Jul 23, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh my, tomorrow
> 
> It's a shame that we probably won't be able to port our gamesaves to the English version (because of the new characters, cutscenes and other possible content), *but I guess it'll be just as fun to start again. The Accessories are quite simple to get, but the equips might take a little while and could get frustrating*



No... I don't think it'll be as fun to start it again. After spending days fighting Chaos on Inward Chaos, I am reluctant to go through that again unless I decide to use a cheap wind HP attack that he doesn't seem to be able to escape from. If they've changed that part of Shantotto's attack so that it doesn't utterly pwn Chaos, then it's going to be just as difficult to beat Chaos as it was the first time. I've only beaten him once and that was with WoL.

The equips weren't too difficult to get. You just had to get lucky with some of the base materials, as well as having the correct equips yourself.

If someone does figure out how to correctly transfer save files, that would be a real time saver in this regard.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 23, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> So, where's my demo?



From what I hear the PSN store updates at 6pm or something.

Bartz Montage is up. Not too bad IMO.

And Exdeath is up now.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 23, 2009)

So they changed the force meter from pink to orange eh...not "manley" enough or something? >_>


----------



## masterriku (Jul 23, 2009)

Your on a naruto forum Orange isn't something you complain about ever.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 23, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Your on a naruto forum Orange isn't something you complain about ever.



If you're alluding to the default Orange setup for the forums, you can change it... and after checking, I noticed that there's a new skin available. Kakashi is slick.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 23, 2009)

FFLN said:


> If you're alluding to the default Orange setup for the forums, you can change it... and after checking, I noticed that there's a new skin available. Kakashi is slick.



No I am not talking about the forum skin and personally I use Akatsuki.
I gonna go check Kakashi real quick now though.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jul 23, 2009)

Just played the demo, and it's just as fun as I thought it would be.  I've been dying to get it since it came out in Japan, and now only one more month.  

Of the 5 you could choose from, my favorite was probably Cloud (even though I was hoping I wouldn't like him because he's so overdone).  All five were really fun to play with though...I liked Onion Knight's speed, and Sephiroth's insane sword reach.  Zidane is the one I'm really wanting to play as.  I though it was funny that Tidus throws/kicks blitz balls at you.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 23, 2009)

Ningen said:


> Just played the demo, and it's just as fun as I thought it would be.  I've been dying to get it since it came out in Japan, and now only one more month.



Ditto. I watched craploads of Youtube vids, so finally playing it was great.

I'm liking Cecil and Terra the most right now, although I can't wait to play as Squall and WoL. Golbez and Garland were real bastards to fight personally, but then I'm probably not that good at the moment.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jul 23, 2009)

zomg I so have to finish Final Fantasy 1,2 and 3 before this game comes out so i'll know their characters stories.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL .story. FFI and II..........


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jul 23, 2009)

Piekage said:


> Golbez and Garland were real bastards to fight personally, but then I'm probably not that good at the moment.



I thought Jecht was a bastard to fight, but yeah it's probably that I just suck right now as well.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 24, 2009)

FFLN said:


> No... I don't think it'll be as fun to start it again. After spending days fighting Chaos on Inward Chaos, I am reluctant to go through that again unless I decide to use a cheap wind HP attack that he doesn't seem to be able to escape from. If they've changed that part of Shantotto's attack so that it doesn't utterly pwn Chaos, then it's going to be just as difficult to beat Chaos as it was the first time. I've only beaten him once and that was with WoL.


Heh yeah, Chaos is crazy >.>

But you used Shantotto? For my first playthroughs I used Zidane, he also as an aerial HP that Chaos doesn't seem to wanna dodge 

Eh, eventhough I'm clocked at around 300 hours on the JP version, I really wouldn't mind starting again, it'll be a good way to kill sometime "levelling" up and stuff (or maybe they've fixed the Exdeath exploit xD).

I'm interested to see Squall's full skill set on the English version, is there a video somewhere? I figured I'll still main him, along with Zidane, Cecil and Jecht. I wanted to include Cloud and Tidus, but you can't have that much fun playing them, they're too cheap xD Cloud's probably the strongest hitter apart from Garland, he only needs one good hit in and the game is done 

I also want to add Exdeath and Golbez as my mains, but I find the learning curve for Golbez a little steep and I'm too lazy to bother learning xD With Exdeath I'll probably be fine, I play a guard/punishing style with Squall (weird, I know =P) and it's similar to Exdeath's, so yeah.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 24, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Heh yeah, Chaos is crazy >.>
> 
> *But you used Shantotto?* For my first playthroughs I used Zidane, he also as an aerial HP that Chaos doesn't seem to wanna dodge
> 
> ...



No, I didn't use Shantotto. My Shantotto is still level 1. I haven't touched her at all. I used Warrior of Light to get through Inward Chaos and to also beat Chaos. I only mentioned Shantotto because I've seen youtube vids of her pwning Chaos with very little effort... compared to the amount of effort I put in with Warrior of Light.

Yeesh, I remember when I was stuck on him, I started searching for tips on-line. All of the suggestions that people had for taking on Chaos involved having the highest level equipment. I didn't have any of that... I just went in with a base level 76 sword that you can buy in the shop normally. It's really too bad that they don't let us save our videos against Chaos. I would've really liked to have kept a video of that win.

I only have around 6 level 100s. WoL, Cecil, Tina/Terra, Cloud, Squall, and Gabranth. I'm close to getting the rest of the light side up there though. They're all around the mid-levels with Tidus coming up at level 60.

I used the Ex-Death AI exploit a few times, but then I realized just how boring that was. It's more fun to just go into the colosseum, and you also get more material items that way.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 24, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> You probably had to put so much effort because WoL sucks, sadly.  His HP game is fairly linear, his links are probably what saves him, but then again his moves aren't even as fast compared to others. =/
> 
> Gotta hand it to you though, you did it with WoL + normal equips 0.o You should've recorded it using your PC or something



Yeah, I started to check around for ways to record it with the PC, but I kept my PSP on, or on standby, during the entire period that I tried to beat Chaos and just hit retry after every loss. It was only after I was curious about whether I was actually getting to keep the item drops from Chaos that I decided to return to the map... only to see that I didn't get to keep them. That's when I switched my summon from Demon's Wall over to Magic Pot. That made a huge difference. I don't remember if I used it in the 2nd or 3rd round though... probably 3rd. The next time I do it though, I will remember to save the pre-battle HP lowering abilities for Chaos. It would've been so much easier dealing with a Chaos that had only 30-40% of his original HP rather than the full 9999 during every round.

I used to think that WoL sucked, but after using him in Inward Chaos, I learned just how much he pwns. I prefer using him rather than a heavy hitter like Cloud. Maybe it's just the way my Cloud is set up, but it's so much easier getting past the AI's impeccable guard timing when using WoL than when using Cloud.



> You only need to do it once per character, are you sure you're doing it right? =/



You mean setting him at level 100, lowest difficulty, and then spamming HP attacks on him with a low level character? If that's what it was then I think I was doing it right... he did beat my close-range characters with the occasional surprise HP attacks though. I don't think I ever actually managed to survive the entire round against him like that, but I think I only tried it using Cloud and Warrior of Light. I didn't use Tina's Flood against him.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 24, 2009)

Meh, you guys and your leveling glitches, i leveled everyone to 100 the old fashioned way through duel Colosseum and that allowed me to both make most ultimate weapons and get enough stones to max out everyone's accessory slots .


Do you guys make use of the multiplier accessories? Cause they make a huge difference, a good setup of them most of the time will top those ultimate accessories that have stuff like 20% on both and +3 on range but are green.




Chaos will only have less hp for the first time you kill him i think...i just used those accessories that break after each fight and he was a walk in the park...especially with my squall. You need to keep in mind though that he doesn't have varied difficulties, he's always the same, he may just be lower level sometimes, so if you wanna get used to him put him on lvl one on the quick fights and try to learn how to dodge and guard him properly.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 24, 2009)

lol  Finding things out the hard way is horrible xD

Also, remind me; I prefer not to use summons much, but Magic Pot is the summon that copies the enemy's BP as long as yours isn't broken, correct?



FFLN said:


> You mean setting him at level 100, lowest difficulty, and then spamming HP attacks on him with a low level character? If that's what it was then I think I was doing it right... he did beat my close-range characters with the occasional surprise HP attacks though. I don't think I ever actually managed to survive the entire round against him like that, but I think I only tried it using Cloud and Warrior of Light. I didn't use Tina's Flood against him.


Partially correct, I guess.

Your accessory set-up is missing and you didn't mention anything about the Calendar bonuses. =/

You can buy the Calendar bonuses in the Shop which boosts your EXP, Gil, PP and AP by a tiny amount during your Special Day. You can just set your PSP date to your Special Day, so everytime you play you always have a bonus.

The accessories you might want to put on are Chocobo Tail, Chocobo Feather and Chocobo Fur, which gives +100%, +50% and +30% EXP bonus when you fight. You can get these by changing your Play Plan, the first option gets you the Fur every 15 battles, the second option gets you the Feather every 30 battles and you receive the Tail after playing 60 battles.

If you have these equipped, plus the Magic Pot summon you mentioned earlier, you can just let the enemy break you a few times till he gets 9999 BP, copy his, make sure your attack kills him and voila! More EXP than needed for a Lvl 100 character 

The only problem now is farming enough AP to learn every skill for that particular character. You do this a similar way, but instead of having the EXP-boosting accessories, you equip AP-boosters! If I remember correctly, you can get 12 AP and above per battle this way, which speeds up the learning process greatly ^^



Dreikoo said:


> Do you guys make use of the multiplier accessories? Cause they make a huge difference, a good setup of them most of the time will top those ultimate accessories that have stuff like 20% on both and +3 on range but are green.


I abuse mine. Specially for my Squall. As I said before, I play a guard+punishing style for him, and when equipped with a 17x multiplier (this is overkill, you really only need like 9x or so), just one block nets me a full EX-gauge ready to be used as an EX burst when the enemy attacks me ^___^

I've seen some crazy ones on youtube though, like a Zidane with an 85x (which I've copied for lulz/Inward Chaos ) and a WoL with a 99x, if I recall correctly. XD


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 24, 2009)

I hate to be European, the demo is exclusive to USA and to make things worse i can only find ISOs of the demo and since i dont have a custom firmware i cant play it!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh yeah i had forgot about that, lol, thanks for the tip!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 25, 2009)

It took me a while to figure out, I didn't know the game had to be activated to be able to play xD

I kept getting the "game couldn't be started" message for a while, and I thought I screwed up updating to CFW 5.50 GEN-B, lol 

The game is amazing, Cloud is still broken I see, I used him on my first hard mode to check if he still has his infinite before his Omnislash V5, and it seems like he does.

Pleasant surprise from Squall, though! His aerial options have expanded, I've seen him used the Ice BRV attack, and I'm fairly sure he used his Rough Divide in the air


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 25, 2009)

I've never even played a single FF game other than tactics yet I still enjoyed this game. Only problem is it was really easy once you got used to it even in hard mode and all it consists of is spamming brave attacks until you get a break and then using a hp attack rinse and repeat. 

Plus I liked the various attacks but the way you choose which one to use is stupid. I was moving the analog every which way and I would do the same move over and over even if it wasn't the right one for the situation. 

Atleast the characters seemed balanced. Except Onion Knight kind of sucked. I'm not a big enough FF fan to get it when it comes out but it will undoubtedly become a greatest hits title so I might get it then.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 25, 2009)

Got the demo for dissidia. it's pretty good. need to play as Squall though.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 25, 2009)

dude where did you get the demo?


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

So far, in the demo. the hardest bosses to beat are cloud of darkness and Garland.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 27, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Meh, you guys and your leveling glitches, i leveled everyone to 100 the old fashioned way through duel Colosseum and that allowed me to both make most ultimate weapons and get enough stones to max out everyone's accessory slots .



Yeah, that's how I've leveled up most of my guys. You get XP, items, and AP rather than just XP.



> Do you guys make use of the multiplier accessories? Cause they make a huge difference, a good setup of them most of the time will top those ultimate accessories that have stuff like 20% on both and +3 on range but are green.



When I first started, I used only those, but after a while, and after I unlocked more items, I began experimenting with the other accessories, such as increased EX mode time and increased drop rate.



> Chaos will only have less hp for the first time you kill him i think...i just used those accessories that break after each fight and he was a walk in the park...especially with my squall. You need to keep in mind though that he doesn't have varied difficulties, he's always the same, he may just be lower level sometimes, so if you wanna get used to him put him on lvl one on the quick fights and try to learn how to dodge and guard him properly.



If it only works on the first fight then that is sort of useless. He has the same patterns of attack, but his difficulty does get higher since he uses more consecutive attacks and blocks better. Low difficulty Chaos gets pwned by spammed HP attacks, but the higher ones dodge those better and block your Brave attacks a lot more often.

Anyway, I learned his patterns from retrying his Inward Chaos battle so many times. I mainly concentrated on dodging or countering his tricky HP attacks and countering his Brave attacks.



L O V E L E S S said:


> lol  Finding things out the hard way is horrible xD
> 
> Also, remind me; I prefer not to use summons much, but Magic Pot is the summon that copies the enemy's BP as long as yours isn't broken, correct?



Yeah, it is. I have the summons equipped, but I also rarely use them unless I'm in a dire situation. I guess I just don't want to recharge them, nor equip the accessories that increase the charges recharged by each battle.




> Partially correct, I guess.
> 
> Your accessory set-up is missing and you didn't mention anything about the Calendar bonuses. =/



Oh. Well, like I mentioned, I wasn't really intent on using the exploit to get to 100. 

I've got all of the Calendar bonuses and I've amassed quite a number of the Chocobo accessories. I've just been waiting for a Ribbon to drop, or for the necessary number of materials to accrue so I can make one, so that I can counter that 30% break rate. I've got around 80+ of the 30% ones, 50+ of the 50% ones, and around 10 of the 100% ones, but I'm not too intent about the XP gain.

In regards to AP boosters, the main ones that I use right now are the Dire sets and the Maneki Neko accessory. Quite useful. They work even better when I happen to play on a day with bonuses.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

I checked out a video on youtube. turns out, Ultemecia is so darn cheap. lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 27, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> I checked out a video on youtube. turns out, Ultemecia is so darn cheap. lol



How did you come to that conclusion? O.o


She's really tough to use compared to most chars and her burst is prolly the hardest one to perfect.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> How did you come to that conclusion? O.o
> 
> 
> She's really tough to use compared to most chars and her burst is prolly the hardest one to perfect.



well, it's easier to beat her in dissidia than FFVIII. but I'm not sure cause You can't play against her in the demo.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> well, it's easier to beat her in dissidia than FFVIII. but I'm not sure cause You can't play against her in the demo.



You do realize that just one video doesn't mean anything and that you can have someone who sucks face any character and make them look godly though, right?


----------



## masterriku (Jul 28, 2009)

Well I for one know Golbez and Jecht are cheap.

Genesis Rock is so hard to dodge as well.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Well I for one know Golbez and Jecht are cheap.
> 
> Genesis Rock is so hard to dodge as well.



Jecht is so hard to use well that it makes up for his hp attack-guarding move.

All of his combos rely on just inputs (you know, like those from fighting games) it takes hours of practice to get the timing down.



Genesis rock is a good move but if you spam it you're gonna lose, just jump up a few times and keep dodging and it shouldn't hit ya, just don't try to counter while the rocks are spinning..


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 28, 2009)

The demo was incredible, Cloud is overpowered, at least seemed like it to me, well it was a demo, the final game may not be like that.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> The demo was incredible, Cloud is overpowered, at least seemed like it to me, well it was a demo, the final game may not be like that.



Cloud is easy to use so a beginner who doesn't know how to be good with everyone will have a much easier time with him.


His brave attacks breaking guard while in EX mode and his HP affecting his power are the things that make him stand out later on.

(does he have omnislash v.5 in the demo?)


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 28, 2009)

I was happy with the challenge with the Onion Knight? Sepiroth long Katana is a massive advantage. Overall very impressed with the demo. 

I'm not sure if it was Omnislash.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> I was happy with the challenge with the Onion Knight? Sepiroth long Katana is a massive advantage. Overall very impressed with the demo.
> 
> I'm not sure if it was Omnislash.



It's the aerial brave > HP link.


Onion knight is another very very easy to use char, just be sure to use his ninja burst since the sage one is the weakest in the game.


Sephiroth is kinda meh...but super fun to use, my second most used char after squall. (tied with jecht)


----------



## Piekage (Jul 28, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> (does he have omnislash v.5 in the demo?)



Nope. 

tencharacterthing


----------



## FFLN (Jul 28, 2009)

The only ones in the demo with linking combos that I've noticed are Tina and Onion Knight.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 28, 2009)

FFLN said:


> The only ones in the demo with linking combos that I've noticed are Tina and Onion Knight.



Cloud has one too, Finishing Touch.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 28, 2009)

So far in the demo, Sephiroth is the only person I actually beat hard mode with. But Tina is pretty good too. Anyone here, actually good at using onion knight?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2009)

All of my chars are lvl 100 so yeah .


Customizing him is tougher than most chars since you can't just focus on mellee or magic. So in striking a balance he doesn't excel at anything.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 28, 2009)

Piekage said:


> Cloud has one too, Finishing Touch.



Oh, you're right. Guess I didn't notice it when trying him out.



> So far in the demo, Sephiroth is the only person I actually beat hard mode with. But Tina is pretty good too. Anyone here, actually good at using onion knight?



What do you mean by "actually good"? Just winning hard fights with him or liking him enough to actually learn the best playstyle to use with him? I didn't really like his attitude and character in the game, so I don't use him much.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 29, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> So far in the demo, Sephiroth is the only person I actually beat hard mode with. But Tina is pretty good too. Anyone here, actually good at using onion knight?



I think I'm pretty good with OK.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone play the original, and the demo, can confirm any gameplay tweaks?

Please oh please make the US version have gameplay changes.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 29, 2009)

Nothing that I've noticed so far.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

FFLN said:


> What do you mean by "actually good"? Just winning hard fights with him or liking him enough to actually learn the best playstyle to use with him? I didn't really like his attitude and character in the game, so I don't use him much.



I meant is anyone good at using OK in a fight. Ok is kinda like cecil, You gotta know the right time to attack.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't gotten the demo cause i have decided to never listen to the dub voices but from the muted vids of it i've seen online it looks normal, they just changed the color of the ex mode bar for some reason.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I haven't gotten the demo cause i have decided to never listen to the dub voices but from the muted vids of it i've seen online it looks normal, they just changed the color of the ex mode bar for some reason.



Squall's dubbed voice sucks so bad.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 29, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> Squall's dubbed voice sucks so bad.



Yes, and when you compare that to his original one being done by uchiha itachi's seiyuu, you can see why i'm being true to the original.


Also, in the vid i watched they didn't type time "kompression" in ultimicia's burst move like it was in VIII >_>.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Yes, and when you compare that to his original one being done by uchiha itachi's seiyuu, you can see why i'm being true to the original.
> 
> 
> Also, in the vid i watched they didn't type time "kompression" in ultimicia's burst move like it was in VIII >_>.



ahh, as you can see Squall is one of my favorite characters *points to avatar*. Pretty dissapointed with his english voice.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 29, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> ahh, as you can see Squall is one of my favorite characters *points to avatar*. Pretty dissapointed with his english voice.



He is mine, VIII is my fav game of all time.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> He is mine, VIII is my fav game of all time.



I never played VIII, heard Ultemecia was a bit*h though.


----------



## Akira (Jul 29, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Anyone play the original, and the demo, can confirm any gameplay tweaks?
> 
> Please oh please make the US version have gameplay changes.



I haven't played the original but there are supposed to be a lot of gameplay tweaks, some characters have new moves too. Squall has an aerial version of Rough Divide, Zidane has a new move called Free Energy and DK Cecil also throws his spear at the enemy now, instead of straight infront of him to name a few. Oh and apparently Sephiroth got some crazy buffs.

Thread detailing the changes


----------



## Wesley (Jul 29, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> I never played VIII, heard Ultemecia was a bit*h though.



Nah, she was just misunderstood.  Cute speech impediment too.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Nah, she was just misunderstood.  Cute speech impediment too.



no, i heard she was difficult and really long boss fight.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 29, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> no, i heard she was difficult and really long boss fight.



Who told you that?  Some summon spammer that didn't know how to use the Junction system?


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Who told you that?  Some summon spammer that didn't know how to use the Junction system?



no. more like almost everybody who played the game on another set of forums. hear it usually takes 10 minutes for each of her forms.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 29, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> no. more like almost everybody who played the game on another set of forums. hear it usually takes 10 minutes for each of her forms.



Mostly because her transformation sequences take a bit of time.  One hit KOs against Ultemcia's forms are standard fare really.  Lionheart, Wishing Star, Pulse Ammo, Blitzes.  She goes down fairly quick.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Mostly because her transformation sequences take a bit of time.  One hit KOs against Ultemcia's forms are standard fare really.  Lionheart, Wishing Star, Pulse Ammo, Blitzes.  She goes down fairly quick.



Don't I feel retarded now. lol. but someone told me, ultemecia had a move to steal all of your abilities.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 29, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> I never played VIII, heard Ultemecia was a bit*h though.



Wait, back up...Squall is your favorite character but you NEVER played VIII?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 29, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> Don't I feel retarded now. lol. but someone told me, ultemecia had a move to steal all of your abilities.



Ultemecia has two moves like that.  One, she can destroy a spell in your inventory.  That can be bad if it's one of your junctions, but it's only really crippling if that happens several times to the same character.  And two, she can destroy your summons.  That isn't bad if you don't rely on them, but for anyone that played through the game and used them for their offense, it'd be game over from the outset.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Wait, back up...Squall is your favorite character but you NEVER played VIII?



there's another game called Kingdom Hearts. Thats how I heard of Squall.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 29, 2009)

I remember playing through VIII pretty halfassed when I was younger... Got to Sorceress Adel/Rinoa low levelled... and not many magic draws at 99/100

It went pretty downhill when i tried beating her... So I just quit the game... And since then I haven't played it lol...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 29, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> there's another game called Kingdom Hearts. Thats how I heard of Squall.



Well if you played VIII, you'd probably wouldn't be much of a fan of his, lol...


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Well if you played VIII, you'd probably wouldn't be much of a fan of his, lol...



hmm, why not? He's a pretty cool character.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 29, 2009)

I would he say he is certainly better than the trend of mains that came with FFX


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 29, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> hmm, why not? He's a pretty cool character.



In KH he was, in VIII....lets just say you wouldn't invite him on a night out with your friends.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> In KH he was, in VIII....lets just say you wouldn't invite him on a night out with your friends.



interesting statement. so I'm assuming he drinks a lot??


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 29, 2009)

He's even more awesome in viii, in KH he was bland.

His char development is the best in any game.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 29, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I remember playing through VIII pretty halfassed when I was younger... Got to Sorceress Adel/Rinoa low levelled... and not many magic draws at 99/100
> 
> It went pretty downhill when i tried beating her... So I just quit the game... And since then I haven't played it lol...



Yeah, that's about where I had to start over my first playthrough.  The whole Lunatic Pandora level.  There's a huge tempation at the start of the game to spam summons, since they're AOE, they deal alot more damage than your initial spells and attacks, but they gradually lose their effectiveness until you get to the point where they just can't kill the enemy fast enough to keep them from killing you, even when the summons can act as meatshields for you.

I didn't really figure out how to use the junction system until my third playthrough though.  Kind of figured it out on my second, since I was able to beat Bahamut with a pumped up Squall that had all the spells in my party pooled into, but I got stuck on Ultemcia's castle.  Third playthrough though, that's when I figured out that leveling=bad (enemies level up with you and believe me, enemies benefit a ton more than your characters do from leveling up), drawining/junctioning=good.  

If you ever play it again, keep in mind that your magic power is what determines drawing success rates.  Someone with low magic power might get 1 or 2 samplings of a spell, while someone with high magic might grab up to 20.  Although, manufacturing spells is the best way to play through the game, since most of them can be created from cheap and common items that can be refined from cards.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 29, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> interesting statement. so I'm assuming he drinks a lot??



LOL, no, he's just a quiet douche bag.

Admittingly, he does get better towards the end of the game, but from disk 1-3, he's an unappealing protagonist to say the least...pick the game up when you can!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 29, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> LOL, no, he's just a quiet douche bag.
> 
> Admittingly, he does get better towards the end of the game, but from disk 1-3, he's an unappealing protagonist to say the least...pick the game up when you can!



It's called character development, he starts out as a lion and then slowly opens up.


He's appealing since he's not your normal goody boring shiny smile type protagonist...and he has some cool moments early on even though he's all negative with everyone and doesn't like making friends.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 30, 2009)

Seriously, I never expected that from His "open" personality in Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2009)

Akira said:


> I haven't played the original but there are supposed to be a lot of gameplay tweaks, some characters have new moves too. Squall has an aerial version of Rough Divide, Zidane has a new move called Free Energy and DK Cecil also throws his spear at the enemy now, instead of straight infront of him to name a few. Oh and apparently *Sephiroth got some crazy buffs*.
> 
> Thread detailing the changes



Ooooo. 

The american release is already shaping up to be better, and at least Sephy has his KH2/AC voice.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 30, 2009)

Needed more Shantotto.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 30, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Ooooo.
> 
> The american release is already shaping up to be better, and at least Sephy has his KH2/AC voice.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 30, 2009)

Mm.  Second watch through, I just noticed Terra fading into her Esper form.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 31, 2009)

sorry, I'm not an ff fanatic, who is the villain that Tidus is associated with?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 31, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> sorry, I'm not an ff fanatic, who is the villain that Tidus is associated with?



His dad.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 31, 2009)

Wesley said:


> His dad.



no seriously. a name, plz?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 31, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> no seriously. a name, plz?



Jecht.  And he is his dad.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 2, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Jecht.  And he is his dad.



ohh, i see. thanks for answering my question. sir jecht is one of the hardest villains so far in the demo.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 2, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> ohh, i see. thanks for answering my question. sir jecht is one of the hardest villains so far in the demo.



Funny thing is, Jecht wasn't really the villian in the game.  Two other guys meet that definition far more readily than he did, yet he's the complimentary bad guy in Dissida?  Hope they did his character justice.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 2, 2009)

I can make two excuses

1.seymour is a total joke to the party at the end of the game storyline wise.

2.This game needed a drunk plus he makes seymour's final Aeon look like a pussy


----------



## Piekage (Aug 3, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Funny thing is, Jecht wasn't really the villian in the game.  Two other guys meet that definition far more readily than he did, yet he's the complimentary bad guy in Dissida?  Hope they did his character justice.



According to the creators, they chose Jecht because of his connection to the main character and the ease at which they could create dialog from it. Tidus doesn't have much of a connection with Seymour, and Yu Yevon's a bug.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 3, 2009)

After hacking the demo and finally being able to play as Squall, just gotta say it feels so damn awesome to be able to use Rough Divide in the air 

Not sure if it's me, but the start up is faster, and he doesn't reveal that he's doing the move by shouting like an idiot like in the JP version =P

As far as I'm aware he doesn't have Aerial Circle equipped, which makes me wonder if that new aerial blizzard thingy of his stuns the enemy enough for AC to connect =/


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 3, 2009)

Does the air version move on the Y axis too?


----------



## Beastly (Aug 7, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> After hacking the demo and finally being able to play as Squall, just gotta say it feels so damn awesome to be able to use Rough Divide in the air
> 
> Not sure if it's me, but the start up is faster, and he doesn't reveal that he's doing the move by shouting like an idiot like in the JP version =P
> 
> As far as I'm aware he doesn't have Aerial Circle equipped, which makes me wonder if that new aerial blizzard thingy of his stuns the enemy enough for AC to connect =/



rough divide in the air is fuckin sweet.


----------



## itoikenza (Aug 20, 2009)

I have the iso of "US" ver. if anyone wants it! works on 5.00m33-6 Here!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't link that shit.


----------



## itoikenza (Aug 20, 2009)

Why not!!! Some of us can't wait for it(and love free stuff) !!! I was annoyed with the warrior of light battles "intro" before one can even see the menus! But i do love the fact that you can turn off all(when I say all I mean all even victory song) music! Gotta love playing custom mp3's via "music.prx" plugin!!!


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't think NF allows for iso distribution here. Besides most people here prefer to support the franchise and purchase the game legally.


----------



## itoikenza (Aug 20, 2009)

I posted an iso a year ago on trading post and never got a warning! here's proof it works on 5.00m33-6!


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 20, 2009)

> posted an iso years ago on trading post and never got a warning! here's proof it works on 5.00m33-6!



Hmmm then the only thing I can tell you is that most people here (including myself) would prefer to help support the company in hopes that they shell out other titles for us. After all with piracy comes lack of sales and with that, SE decides not to give us any other psp games after all they're already greedy money grubbing bastards.


----------



## itoikenza (Aug 20, 2009)

I personally will buy it when the digital copy for the go is released I hate umd's!


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 20, 2009)

> I personally will buy it when the digital copy for the go is released I hate umd's!



You and me both, man.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 20, 2009)

itoikenza said:


> I personally will buy it when the digital copy for the go is released I hate umd's!



whats so bad about umd's?

i really expect a lot from the online multiplayer in dissidia.


----------



## itoikenza (Aug 20, 2009)

umd's are slower loading than digital copy's And they waste more battery life!!!


----------



## Beastly (Aug 20, 2009)

itoikenza said:


> umd's are slower loading than digital copy's And they waste more battery life!!!



ohh, in that case i hate em too.


----------



## Kyou (Aug 20, 2009)

Found the voice actor list 
Cloud - Steve Burton
Chaos - Keith David
Sephiroth - George Newbern

Warrior of Light - Grant George
Firion - Johnny Yong Bosch
Onion Knight - Aaron Spann
Cecil - Yuri Lowenthal
Bartz - Jason Spisak
Terra - Natalie Lander
Squall - Doug Erholtz
Zidane - Bryce Papenbrook
Tidus - James Arnold Taylor

Garland - Christopher Sabat
The Emperor - Christopher Corey Smith
Cloud of Darkness - Laura Bailey
Golbez - Peter Beckman
Exdeath - Gerald C. Rivers
Kefka - Dave Wittenberg
Ultimecia - Tasia Velenza
Kuja - JD Cullum
Jecht - Gregg Berger

Shantotto - Candi Milo
Gabranth - Keith Furguson

Cosmos - Kathleen McInerney

Cid of the Lufaine - Rodger Parsons

Pics:
Why all the homoerotic references?
Why all the homoerotic references?
Why all the homoerotic references?


----------



## geG (Aug 20, 2009)

Why the hell did they put Cloud, Chaos, and Sephiroth at the top? To make them into the "main characters"?


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 21, 2009)

Geg said:


> Why the hell did they put Cloud, Chaos, and Sephiroth at the top? To make them into the "main characters"?



I definitely did not even notice that.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 21, 2009)

Whoa. The voice of Sasuke, Haseo, and Keigo, is the voice of Cecil. Interesting. I'm gonna buy this, as soon as I have some money. I'm broke.


----------



## Kyou (Aug 21, 2009)

Cecil was Yuri Lowenthal in the remake recently released so no real surprise.

I love voice actors sorta thing, they're important to me so knowing the list I always judge them :ho
So I'm glad that Laura Bailey is in it, like favourite voice actor, was hoping for her as Terra, Natalie Lander is pretty new but I think she was doing a good job in the clips I've seen...

Candi Milo, Lolol Coco and Madame Foster


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 21, 2009)

First one is so win that I lol'd (posers rofl). Second one is so fail that I lol'd (spammers rofl).

fanfic.

fanfic.

And lol @ the ISO being leaked on the Internet before the 25th.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2009)

I gotz the game! YAYAZ...it's decent so far.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I gotz the game! YAYAZ...it's decent so far.



dissidia doesnt come out till 25th for US.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> dissidia doesnt come out till 25th for US.



I get shit early, I work at a gamestore. 

Beat Cloud's story, god he was so fucking emo in this  And i like the guy but damn. 

Now playing cecil.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 21, 2009)

I bet your leaving Tidus last eh?


----------



## geG (Aug 21, 2009)

He might just be going in the order of difficulty. I know the Japanese version at least had a difficulty level for each story, and Cloud and Cecil are the easiest. From what I remember it goes

Cecil, Cloud - 1 star
Firion, Tidus - 2 stars
Squall, Zidane - 3 stars
Onion Knight, Bartz - 4 stars
Warrior of Light, Terra- 5 stars


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 21, 2009)

masterriku said:


> I bet your leaving Tidus last eh?



Everyone should.

Sadly, if the JP version is any indication, he has one of the easier story modes.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2009)

Tidus and FF9 guy are last for sure.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I get shit early, I work at a gamestore.
> 
> Beat Cloud's story, god he was so fucking emo in this  And i like the guy but damn.
> 
> Now playing cecil.




lucky.

cloud is probably more emo in FFVII.

hopefully Squall isnt though....


----------



## chbrevolution (Aug 21, 2009)

This game is going to be awesome! I can't wait to get the bundle from Gamestop since I don't own a psp


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> lucky.
> 
> cloud is probably more emo in FFVII.
> 
> hopefully Squall isnt though....



Played FF7 twice, he's nowhere as emo as he is here. He questions why the fuck he fights every goddamn second, like literally he whoops someone ass then he goes "Why em i fighting?" Shut the fuck up and just stick that sword through someones stomach. 

And finished Cecil, decent story, his fight scene at the end was ballinz.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 22, 2009)

Have the game in front me right fucking now, and I gotta say, its good knowing what the hell you are doing (the Japanese version was so god damn unplayable for me).


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 23, 2009)

Shade Impulse got unlocked after just one Story Mode, anyone noticed? What's the deal with that? XD


----------



## masterriku (Aug 23, 2009)

It's because SE is slowly reverting to it's archaic belief westerners are retards.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2009)

*My Video Review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6Y--TUofZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 24, 2009)

Rare instance of me owning a game twice, Japanese and English.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 24, 2009)

English version is out now? Huzzah!

Time to see the new gameplay changes. *Begs for infinites fixed*


----------



## SolidBoss (Aug 24, 2009)

i have the game in english ( ISO) and its awsome!

playing now Tidus story


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 24, 2009)

masterriku said:


> It's because SE is slowly reverting to it's archaic belief westerners are retards.


lol, that actually makes alot of sense 

But in all seriousness, it messes with the flow of the game >___>



Sephiroth said:


> English version is out now? Huzzah!
> 
> Time to see the new gameplay changes. *Begs for infinites fixed*


I can't do Cloud's infinite anymore, for some reason ^^

Or maybe it's still possible, but the recovery rate after the second slash is much better now, so you have a large window to escape


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 27, 2009)

Link

Friend showed me this... Ok so that's one reason I may want Dissidia


----------



## Piekage (Aug 27, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Shade Impulse got unlocked after just one Story Mode, anyone noticed? What's the deal with that? XD



I think it's because not everyone wants to play as every character, so Square gave them the option of skipping what they don't like in order to get to Chaos. I know a few people who refuse to play as Tidus for example. Just guessing though.

Loving the game so far. I absolutely suck with the villians so far though.


----------



## geG (Aug 28, 2009)

Finally got my copy today. Only played through two stories so far, but it's pretty fun.

And yeah I was really confused when they went directly to the pre-Shade Impulse cutscene right after finishing my first story :S Did that happen in the Japanese version?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 28, 2009)

Geg said:


> Finally got my copy today. Only played through two stories so far, but it's pretty fun.
> 
> And yeah I was really confused when they went directly to the pre-Shade Impulse cutscene right after finishing my first story :S Did that happen in the Japanese version?



You need to beat all 10 stories and then you get it in the Jp version but the USA one unlocks it after just one story.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

Kefka pek


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 28, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> lol hancock is weak
> 
> Friend showed me this... Ok so that's one reason I may want Dissidia



I want to do that to Cloud


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 28, 2009)

Piekage said:


> I think it's because not everyone wants to play as every character, so Square gave them the option of skipping what they don't like in order to get to Chaos. I know a few people who refuse to play as Tidus for example. Just guessing though.
> 
> Loving the game so far. I absolutely suck with the villians so far though.


Bad move on the Squeenix side, I think.

I believe that this game heavily depends on your mood, and there's always a character fit for that part at any time.

Only playing as the character you like easily makes this game very stale, boring, which eventually leads to quitting and not getting the most out of the game. =/

I've played a good 300 hours on the JP version, and I kept learning new and cool stuff to the day that the English version came, and I don't think I would have enjoyed every single hour that I played if I had been the same character again and again and again. And again. -___-;


And why do your friends hate to play as Tidus? (by the way, are there still people calling him 'Tie-dus' even though his official pronounced name in the game is 'Tee-dus'? raise hand if you are *raises* xD)

Sure, everyone hates him as a character, but as a Dissidia fighter, he's incredibly solid, even in the hands of a not so experienced player. Easily one of highest ranked characters, 'cept for Exdeath, for obvious reasons. xD


And I like the villains, most, if not all of their playstyle is unique. But if you want to be a villain that has the hero, brawler playstyle then definitely try out Jecht, he still seems super strong even though he has been massively toned down in this game


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 28, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Bad move on the Squeenix side, I think.
> 
> I believe that this game heavily depends on your mood, and there's always a character fit for that part at any time.
> 
> ...



lol Tidus is one of my favorites  I'm gonna love using that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Cloud as a stabbing bag


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 28, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> lol Tidus is one of my favorites  I'm gonna love using that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Cloud as a stabbing bag


haha, I do that too 

I do most of my powerlevelling with him 


Wait though, "gonna love" makes it sound you don't have the game yet? 0.o


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 28, 2009)

Sadly no


----------



## geG (Aug 28, 2009)

Seeing as how Tidus's name was pronounced Tee-dus way back in one of the English trailers for X before the game even came out, his name's pronunciation here isn't anything new


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 28, 2009)

Geg said:


> Seeing as how Tidus's name was pronounced Tee-dus way back in one of the English trailers for X before the game even came out, his name's pronunciation here isn't anything new


Wow, really?

Well then that's great ^^ But I don't think I saw that, and I can't remember a time when someone said his name in the actual game =/


----------



## valerian (Aug 28, 2009)

6 days left for us Brits!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 28, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> 6 days left for us Brits!


I saw it listed on the Argos catalogue the other day, ?25 lol


----------



## valerian (Aug 28, 2009)

Sounds like a good price. But damn, I can't wait to get my mitts on this game.  Gonna be playing as Zidane, Firion, Kuja and Kefka.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 28, 2009)

Geg said:


> Seeing as how Tidus's name was pronounced Tee-dus way back in one of the English trailers for X before the game even came out, his name's pronunciation here isn't anything new



I always called him right since i'm not handicapped by being american . (same for zidane...that was even easier since there is a famous soccer player with the same name lol)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 28, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Sounds like a good price. But damn, I can't wait to get my mitts on this game.  Gonna be playing as Zidane, Firion, Kuja and Kefka.


Nice choices, maybe except Kefka, most of his moves can be dashed right through 

Zidane was a powerhouse in the JP version, he's also terribly downgraded in this one ='(



Dreikoo said:


> I always called him right since i'm not handicapped by being american . (same for zidane...that was even easier since there is a famous soccer player with the same name lol)


I always found Tie-dus appropriate, though. Seeing that most things related to him is about water >___>

Tee-dus makes no sense =/

And there was a pronounciation problem with Zidane? How was it said? =o


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 28, 2009)

Zeedayn was how people at GF used to call him.


I'm greek, in greek the counterpart of "i" makes the "eee" sound.


----------



## valerian (Aug 28, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Nice choices, maybe except Kefka, most of his moves can be dashed right through
> 
> Zidane was a powerhouse in the JP version, he's also terribly downgraded in this one ='(



Wait, wut? Why did they do that?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 28, 2009)

So when I max out Cloud, anyone want to play some games sometime? 

Though I play games with no equipment. 

Also I've always said Tee-dus.


----------



## valerian (Aug 28, 2009)

I've always said Tie-dus and Zee-dane.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 29, 2009)

Holy shit this game is addicting.  Over the past couple days I've passed Cloud's, Cecil's, Firion's, and Tidus' stories.  So far both Tidus and Firion have been my fave.  About to do Squall's right now.

This game is an FF fanboy's fantasy.  Didn't think it would be this packed with content.


----------



## Piekage (Aug 29, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Bad move on the Squeenix side, I think.
> 
> I believe that this game heavily depends on your mood, and there's always a character fit for that part at any time.
> 
> ...




Irrational hate mostly. They don't like a character and would rather beat the crap out of them with characters they like. They didn't take to Squall either, but I quickly showed them the error of they're ways. 

I guess I'm not good with the villians (yet) is because most of them are casters. Garland I'm pretty decent with. I like tanks. Haven't tried Jecht much though. I can rape face like he tends to do _against_ me so I gave up for a bit.

Finished up all the stories, leveling up my characters a lot before I move on to Shade Impulse.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 29, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Zeedayn was how people at GF used to call him.
> 
> I'm greek, in greek the counterpart of "i" makes the "eee" sound.


Zideyn? Wow, I just tried saying it and it sounded ugly 



Cyborg Franky said:


> Wait, wut? Why did they do that?


No idea, to be honest. Maybe it _was_ a bit unfair that most of his moves are linkable to HP attacks like Tidus.

Still, it's not all bad. His Free Energy BRV -> HP links has gone, and instead it's just a normal HP attack now. The upside is that the move is almost instantaneous, and has a fair bit of range to it 

He has a load of other buffs that you probably won't notice if you didn't play the JP version, but that's okay ^^



Piekage said:


> Irrational hate mostly. They don't like a character and would rather beat the crap out of them with characters they like. They didn't take to Squall either, but I quickly showed them the error of they're ways.
> 
> I guess I'm not good with the villians (yet) is because most of them are casters. Garland I'm pretty decent with. I like tanks. Haven't tried Jecht much though. I can rape face like he tends to do _against_ me so I gave up for a bit.
> 
> Finished up all the stories, leveling up my characters a lot before I move on to Shade Impulse.


Irrational hate, that sounds so stupid 

And I know what you mean, Squall was ranked along the shittiest characters in the game along with Sephiroth, but in the English version they've been upgraded so hard that everyone is using them =/ Squeenix trying to make them appealing to the Western audience, as always. =)

I've always mained with Squall since the JP anyways  But if everyone's gonna be him then I'll move on to my secondaries >___>

If you want a caster then start with Kuja. He's really strong and you don't get frustrated trying to hit the enemy xD Garland is probably the strongest brawler, crazy fast attacks too 

Jecht is also good, but you need to be calm when playing him, since all of his moves rely on timing. He's also terrible to use online, because the lag messes with his button presses


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 29, 2009)

Inward Chaos is too hard.


----------



## geG (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah I'd like Jecht more if he had some mid to long-range attacks. All his attacks are close-range though.


----------



## Omarkhan2010 (Aug 29, 2009)

i love this game. i beat Squall's, Clouds and Tidus's stories and my highest level is cloud at lvl 17-18


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 29, 2009)

Geg said:


> Yeah I'd like Jecht more *if he had some mid to long-range attacks*. All his attacks are close-range though.


Ah, there's where you're going wrong. With Jecht you're supposed to be up close and keeping the pressure on, which is perfect. 

This specially makes him deadly against casters, and his quick and chargeable moves make him have the advantage against brawlers too.

A Jecht playing a range battle is surely bound to lose. 


If you feel uncomfortable being too close to the enemy unless you're attacking, then you can always poke around from a fair bit of distance and play safer with Cecil and Bartz (even better with Bartz now since his Holy has more tracking compared to the JP version ^^)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 29, 2009)

How are you guys able to play online without a PS3 for ad-hoc? (if it's even possible)


----------



## geG (Aug 29, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Ah, there's where you're going wrong. With Jecht you're supposed to be up close and keeping the pressure on, which is perfect.
> 
> This specially makes him deadly against casters, and his quick and chargeable moves make him have the advantage against brawlers too.
> 
> A Jecht playing a range battle is surely bound to lose.


I guess I'm just bad at that. Especially against someone like Sephiroth who has lots of long-reaching attacks. When I first unlocked Jecht I had him fight a really weak Sephiroth and I still lost like 3 times before beating him lol


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 29, 2009)

CPU Exdeath is no pushover now. I can't apply the "Exdeath bullying level-up method" easily as I die so much more this time in the English version. Damn, he guards effectively now.

So far, I've been only playing as Tidus. I just hated it that they switched Slice and Dice into a separate Square attack rather than being a branched attack from Sonic Buster and Full Slide.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 30, 2009)

I came when I saw the opening trailer


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 31, 2009)

This game is retarded addictive. I'm telling ya. I'm playing it right now and I simply cannot put it down. I don't know who to main yet but with this cast I want to main them all.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 31, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This game is retarded addictive. I'm telling ya. I'm playing it right now and I simply cannot put it down. I don't know who to main yet but with this cast I want to main them all.



I did, it's the best way .

I've put nearly 500 hours into it from Christmas...and most of it was done in the first 2 months so yeah it's really addictive.


----------



## Piekage (Aug 31, 2009)

dspr8_rugged said:


> CPU Exdeath is no pushover now. I can't apply the "Exdeath bullying level-up method" easily as I die so much more this time in the English version. Damn, he guards effectively now.



Really? I thought I just sucked, since I could barely touch him without getting raped.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 31, 2009)

So Gabranth is virtually useless outside his EX mode?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 31, 2009)

dspr8_rugged said:


> CPU Exdeath is no pushover now. I can't apply the "Exdeath bullying level-up method" easily as I die so much more this time in the English version. Damn, he guards effectively now.


You can use Cloud, he's still an idiot in this 



Byakuya said:


> So Gabranth is virtually useless outside his EX mode?


You could say that. Just hide around while charging your EX-bar until you can max it before going on the offensive.

He's orgasmic when he goes into EX-mode


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 31, 2009)

Kinda disappointing.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 31, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Kinda disappointing.


Not really, once in EX mode, his attacks become incredibly fast, he gains better moveset, and his Innocence HP attack is amazing 

He's also the only one that can charge his EX bar at will without going for the bells ^^

Oh, not only that, he has the most powerful EX burst


----------



## Xell (Aug 31, 2009)

This game was fun for 3 days.


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 1, 2009)

Xell said:


> This game was fun for 3 days.



More like 2 days. I stopped playing the game...it got repetitive.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 1, 2009)

I am only palying the demo but I am playing on hard. its tough getting used to the difficulty switch but fun as hell because of the increased damage you can do.


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2009)

Ive been under a rock for the game shit latley, so this already came out? I wanted to get it but i have to choose between this or Modern warfare 2 or Tekken6 

im need money


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 2, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Not really, once in EX mode, his attacks become incredibly fast, he gains better moveset, and his Innocence HP attack is amazing
> 
> He's also the only one that can charge his EX bar at will without going for the bells ^^
> 
> Oh, not only that, he has the most powerful EX burst



Technically shantoto has the best burst since she maintains her brave whenever she does an HP attack in ex mode which will build it up and usually is enough to curbstomp the foe without even completely pulling off her burst.


(oh and going for the bells is a bother,i just absorb the orbs...with enough multipliers just 2 brave attacks will fill up your bar)


----------



## geG (Sep 3, 2009)

Just beat Chaos after fighting him for about an hour and a half straight.

Mother fucker


----------



## stardust (Sep 3, 2009)

The only reason I'm even somewhat interested in the game is because of the story mode. Which I hope isn't horribly tacky, but I've a feeling that it will be.


----------



## geG (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh, it is. But the game's still fun


----------



## swedishpasta (Sep 3, 2009)

looks pretty awsome


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Sep 3, 2009)

How are Zidane/Bartz/Terra?

They're all I realy care about.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 4, 2009)

Only my best friend and I play this, I use Cecil, he uses Cloud. It's either I win early or I lose late. I just use DK cecil for bait/taunt since almost all of his shit is useless except for his Air kick thingy and the Orb/Light transfer.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 4, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> You can use Cloud, he's still an idiot in this


Nah, I don't beat-up characters I use most of the time for EXP. I hate it that he's emo in this game, but that doesn't give me the interest in beating him up for EXP. Some will have the kick out of it. 

I'm having so much fun now with this game now that I understand everything. I mean, the most important abilities in the JP version were in hiragana (which I can't read nor understand the meaning).


----------



## Rhayo (Sep 4, 2009)

love this game, squall is the best


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 4, 2009)

Squall is like flashy as hell and cool as shit but doesn't he suck? I need to go ahead and get the english. i sorta did everything you could do with the japanese version.

I need to get this wifi shit.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 4, 2009)

As far as Squall's HP attacks are concerned, most of them are very easy to dodge. What makes Squall a good character is how he easily can break your Brave by just doing a single Brave attack. Riposte will make hell for your opponent.


----------



## Rhayo (Sep 5, 2009)

aerial circle is very difficult to dodge but dont know why he is my favorite character just love his hp attacks besides cloud is also very good and tidus


----------



## Beastly (Sep 5, 2009)

Squall's brave attacks take away a lot of brave points, but Sir Jecht's combos prolly take away even more.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 6, 2009)

I would say yes to that if only I could get the hang of his combo system. Either my PSP face buttons are getting old or I suck at doing it.


----------



## Tyranisoar (Sep 7, 2009)

Geg said:


> Just beat Chaos after fighting him for about an hour and a half straight.
> 
> Mother fucker



Two words

Cloud's Infinite.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 9, 2009)

Is it just me or I can't do that anymore in the English version?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 9, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> So Gabranth is virtually useless outside his EX mode?



Still awesome though, does he have his FFXII voice in the english version?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 9, 2009)

With Gabranth, it's fun defeating someone while he is NOT in EX mode.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 9, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Still awesome though, does he have his FFXII voice in the english version?



Nope somebody else.


----------



## Rhayo (Sep 11, 2009)

hey sephiroth on lvl 100 rockz and bartz is also very cool using the attacks of others to combine them


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow... Chaos was a punk with Terra. Just had to spam Tornado.


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 14, 2009)

It's good at the start but once you get a character to level 100, there really is no point to playing anymore too easy. :\


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 14, 2009)

The point is in playing against other people.


----------



## geG (Sep 14, 2009)

Gabranth is fun in EX mode but since that's the only time he can deal real damage, there's a lot of time spent in each battle trying to keep your distance from the opponent while charging your EX drive.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 14, 2009)

Just use his weak attacks and pile on the force absorption and amount accesories, i hardly ever use his meter charge move.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 14, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Wow... Chaos was a punk with Terra. Just had to spam Tornado.



Which Chaos were you fighting against?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 14, 2009)

The normal one from Shade Impulse. All 3 forms went down easy. I hear there is another Chaos battle in Inward Chaos or something like that. Not sure how to unlock that yet but I'll most likely try the Tornado trick again and see if his AI is still retarded.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 14, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> The normal one from Shade Impulse. All 3 forms went down easy. I hear there is another Chaos battle in Inward Chaos or something like that. Not sure how to unlock that yet but I'll most likely try the Tornado trick again and see if his AI is still retarded.



As a heads up, it's not. Although, when I was going through it, I didn't pick a character that had easily spamable moves. When going up against level 130 Chaos in the coliseums though, I could win maybe one or two rounds, but ultimately Chaos would end up beating me. It takes a bit too much effort to fight him everytime he comes around in there.

Anyway, the first few fights in Inward Chaos will give you an idea of what to expect for the rest of it.

Unless the US version changed the difficulty level though, it should be similar to the JP version. I haven't felt like putting the time in to play it and confirm.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll get to it eventually I suppose. Not being able to play online and against other people kinda kills my motivation to get everything.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 14, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I'll get to it eventually I suppose. Not being able to play online and against other people kinda kills my motivation to get everything.



Yeah, same here. I've only played my US version enough to get to the menu screen.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 14, 2009)

A maxed out Chaos is still a bitch even in the US version. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 14, 2009)

Chaos is the same difficulty regardless of levels, only stats change, as long as you smash his HP fast enough he shouldn't be a bother.


It's super easy to beat him even at lvl 130 if you have good gear and use the "breaks after one use" epic accessories.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Chaos is the same difficulty regardless of levels, only stats change, as long as you smash his HP fast enough he shouldn't be a bother.
> 
> 
> It's super easy to beat him even at lvl 130 if you have good gear and use the "breaks after one use" epic accessories.



Well, that's only if you have good gear... If a player only has average high-level gear then it's going to take more time to deal damage to Chaos and that'll just increase the chances of making a mistake that gets the player one-shotted.

Although the levels don't really factor into his difficulty, he doesn't seem to be at the same AI difficulty depending upon where you're fighting him. By 'where' I mean campaigns and coliseums. The easier Chaos doesn't block and dodge as much as the harder one does. The easier Chaos also tends to just walk around slowly more often than the harder Chaos, who seems to attack you much more often as well.


----------



## Beastly (Sep 18, 2009)

People always keep saying Tidus is the fastest person in dissidia. I found onion knight more useful than Tidus.


----------



## Rhayo (Sep 19, 2009)

instead of gabranth they should have put zack in the game i think gabranth sucks


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 19, 2009)

dspr8_rugged said:


> As far as Squall's HP attacks are concerned, most of them are very easy to dodge. What makes Squall a good character is how he easily can break your Brave by just doing a single Brave attack. Riposte will make hell for your opponent.


Guarding already gives you alot of chances for critical, so that ability is best left alone. >___<

For Squall, Sneak Attack + Beat Fang =  See what happens, lol

Waiting to guard can't really be used anymore for me, because of that new "Snooze and Lose" ability >.> Totally ruined my defensive Squall game, haha



beastly0123 said:


> Squall's brave attacks take away a lot of brave points, but Sir Jecht's combos prolly take away even more.


His Jecht Shot combo does the most damage I think, although I believe it depends if they're criticals or not ^^

Because of certain stages though, I'm hardly on the ground, so stick with the aerial combos 



dspr8_rugged said:


> I would say yes to that if only I could get the hang of his combo system. Either my PSP face buttons are getting old or I suck at doing it.


Haha, my black PSP's Square button is finally giving out, so sometimes the HP won't come out xD

But on my Crisis Core PSP everything is working well, with Jecht you only need to pay attention to the animation frames and the sound =)



Tyranisoar said:


> Two words
> 
> Cloud's Infinite.


Doesn't work anymore, first thing I've tried since I got the game is see if they've fixed it or not =p

It seems the recovery rate after getting hit by the second slash is better now, so there's an almost guaranteed chance to escape xD


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah, Chaos is a bitch against Terra as well in Inward Chaos. Tornado all day, cheap and effective.  I'll admit though, if he catches you in between HP attacks, you're screwed.


----------



## valerian (Sep 19, 2009)

I've lost my PSP.  And I only had the game for about a week.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 19, 2009)

Kefka


----------



## Innocence (Sep 19, 2009)

NEED A PSP NOW


----------



## Tyranisoar (Sep 19, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Kefka



Indeed sir


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 20, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Guarding already gives you alot of chances for critical, so that ability is best left alone. >___<


Yeah, I figured as much. :sweat


L O V E L E S S said:


> For Squall, Sneak Attack + Beat Fang =  See what happens, lol


This was done to me a lot by computer opponents. Of course, I'd give them that back. 


L O V E L E S S said:


> Waiting to guard can't really be used anymore for me, because of that new "Snooze and Lose" ability >.> Totally ruined my defensive Squall game, haha


If not for the high CP cost... 


L O V E L E S S said:


> Because of certain stages though, I'm hardly on the ground, so stick with the aerial combos


That's why I find it hard to use Firion.


L O V E L E S S said:


> Haha, my black PSP's Square button is finally giving out, so sometimes the HP won't come out xD
> 
> But on my Crisis Core PSP everything is working well, with Jecht you only need to pay attention to the animation frames and the sound =)


Jecht Stream is easier to pull off.


L O V E L E S S said:


> Doesn't work anymore, first thing I've tried since I got the game is see if they've fixed it or not =p
> 
> It seems the recovery rate after getting hit by the second slash is better now, so there's an almost guaranteed chance to escape xD


I was so thankful for this. I wonder if the Japanese version had a tweak to fix it, or else most Japanese Dissidia players will be playing as Cloud.


----------



## Beastly (Sep 20, 2009)

I love how everyone who thought the game was easy, wets their pants at Inverse Chaos


----------



## Prowler (Sep 23, 2009)

Final Fantasy Dissidia ain't bad at all.... I prefer Crisis Core though


----------



## Rhayo (Sep 23, 2009)

Prowler said:


> Final Fantasy Dissidia ain't bad at all.... I prefer Crisis Core though



well the story of crisis core was far better than dissidias story but it isnt bad at all though the battle system of dissidia is much better than crisis core and also there are many things that i prefer on dissidia more than crisis core so we shouldnt discuss which game is better


----------



## Beastly (Sep 23, 2009)

Rhayo said:


> well the story of crisis core was far better than dissidias story but it isnt bad at all though the battle system of dissidia is much better than crisis core and also there are many things that i prefer on dissidia more than crisis core so we shouldnt discuss which game is better



This.

and most ppl just love a straight up brawl.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 24, 2009)

_Now all they need to do is a more comprehensive game ala a PS3 console title that gets way more indepth and has a more robust story to it._


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 1, 2009)

*Dissidia Final Fantasy: Universal Tuning*



Link


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

That Universal Tuning is basically gonna be the improved English version, but in Japanese.

I haven't played this in a few weeks.  I kept getting my ass kicked in inward chaos and the blackjack course.  Getting the high-end items is a pain in the ass as well.  I'll probably start trying again sometime soon.


----------



## Rhayo (Oct 4, 2009)

by the way the japanese voice of cloud is the the same as sasori from naruto i just love that voice


----------



## hulabula (Oct 4, 2009)

aww psp. come on!


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

Kefka is crazy broken in this game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2009)

Do you think it's worth me stealing my nephew's PSP to play this game?


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

It's a pretty cool game. Alot of customization and re-playability. In fact, it's whole playstyle is centered around it.

And there's the fact you can play as all the FF villains.


----------



## Rhayo (Oct 23, 2009)

in my opinion ff dissidia is the best psp game 2009


----------



## Beastly (Oct 23, 2009)

Rhayo said:


> in my opinion ff dissidia is the best psp game 2009



yeah, it probably is. best FF game at least so far.

got the game, and im on Cloud's story now.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay, so I went with Squall's story first. Finished it, and now on Cecil's.

Though I like Squall, I don't think I could use him as one of my main fighting characters. His attacks are so short-ranged.

Anyway, I'm having a lot of fun with the game. One of my favorites for the PSP in fact.


----------



## Beastly (Oct 30, 2009)

some people are already talking about a Dissidia 2.

didn't square enix already confirm there will be no sequels to dissidia?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 30, 2009)

Beastly said:


> some people are already talking about a Dissidia 2.
> 
> didn't square enix already confirm there will be no sequels to dissidia?



Final Fantasy 1 was supposed to be only game in the series and Square last game! 
Well, Square is still around, the main FF series is about to enter his 13th chapter with the 14th on it's way and there are countless spin-offs!

So don't be surprised if they do a Dissidia 2 even though they said they won't do it!


----------



## destinator (Oct 31, 2009)

New character announced for international:


----------



## masterriku (Oct 31, 2009)

*Is doubtful*

but If it's true here comes the KHII FM rage.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 31, 2009)

That's just crazy...i already have nearly 500 hours in the Jp version...i hope i can use my save lmao.


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

Dissidia 2 will be the hit if it'll come out,i want to have those characters


Zack
Kain
Vincent
Zell
Adult Rydia
Quistis
Shadow


amd some more


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 31, 2009)

Lightning info is fake after all.


----------



## Piekage (Oct 31, 2009)

Beastly said:


> some people are already talking about a Dissidia 2.
> 
> didn't square enix already confirm there will be no sequels to dissidia?



From what I hear it's up in the air, although it won't happen anytime soon. According to the director Dissidia needs strong sales in order for a sequel to be considered.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 12, 2009)

What is the "Bonus" thing day do for actually? 

On another note, omg! Terra is awesome me thinks


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2009)

Now that there is a US Ad hoc party, anyone want to play? :ho


----------



## valerian (Dec 16, 2009)

How do you set up Ad Hoc?


----------



## valerian (Dec 16, 2009)

That's it? Or is there really more to it?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 16, 2009)

destinator said:


> New character announced for international:



Makes perfect sense. The developers even said they didn't want to add anyone from FFXIII before it came out due to not wanting to set anything in stone over a year before FFXIII comes out.

Seems I'm importing Dissidia *again*. 



Dreikoo said:


> Lightning info is fake after all.



I just remembered that Universal Tuning is already out, so the scan had to be fake.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> That's it? Or is there really more to it?


Well you need a psp and a multiplayer game also.

Set your psp channel to 1, and that's it.


----------



## The_Black_Rose (Dec 17, 2009)

Is it just for psp or can you get it on another system. I have only seen the psp one so far


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2009)

Anbu996 said:


> Is it just for psp or can you get it on another system. I have only seen the psp one so far



PSP only.

Post count 1+


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 17, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Now that there is a US Ad hoc party, anyone want to play? :ho



I do! Lets play mofo! But not with chars over 30 because I got my psp not long ago so I am still training my charas. I use tidus ofc.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> I do! Lets play mofo! But not with chars over 30 because I got my psp not long ago so I am still training my charas. I use tidus ofc.



That's fine, I play no equips or infinites.

My psn is PredaconRampage.

I beat everything on the japanese version, but my english version is is low level incomplete though as well.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 17, 2009)

Fck yeargh rampage! Ill search for you then.
No wait... I dont even have an account yet O.O


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## FFLN (Dec 23, 2009)

That was pretty funny.


----------



## SmexyBoy (Dec 27, 2009)

Im gonna get the FF disidia unlimited box tommorow but i played FF disidia a few times and i must say its not an bad game i only miss Zack..... ssry 4 my bad English


----------



## Sheena Uchiha (Jan 11, 2010)

I got ff dissidia i beat it in 3 months so awesome i couldn't stop playing it!


----------

